# Waiting for our BFPs! Please hurry :-D



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies, 

I thought I would make another ttc page as the previous one - well - you know the story! Hopefully now this will be a fresh start :-D 

Where is everyone at in their cycles?! Anyone got any news?! 

MrsB did you manage to ov on your own??

xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello!

I could do with a fresh start.

Well FF thinks i ovulated on my own but im not conpletely convinced but i will go with it. Im 5dpo now. Af should come when im on holiday. I go on Sunday for a week! Cant wait. Really need a break. DH and i are so down about ttc and the whole experience that we just need to get away. 

Hows your cycle going Cath? 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Well they do say that temping is the most accurate way of detecting ov so the fact that FF is putting you at 5dpo is great news hun so FX! Your going to Tunisia arent you? Iv heard fab things about it hun so hope you enjoy, you need a break and I hope the Witch cant find you :-D 

Well I have no idea tbh hun lol - I didnt take my temp on Sun or yesterday but I did in the pm and it was above coverline and this am was above coverline so if my cycles are what they normally are I think ov would have been over the weekend :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes im off to Tunisia. Cant wait!

Your temp has shot up! How many dpo do u expect u are? 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

How long are you going for hun? ahhh im so jealous!! Df and I went to Bulgaria this time last year and it was sooo lovley to leave the cold behind! 

That temp is a dud I think hun lol I took my temp late last night- ill have a mess around now and see If i can get some normality lol!

Iv told Nina about this thread but I cant think of who else was ttc?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm here, very cautious.
LadyLuck and Hilslo were the other 2 TTC as well.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ill try and find them and ill add them now hun, I know im the same - Im afraid of what to say incase I upset someone :-( xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im glad u are here Nina. We all need to stick together. I hope the other ttcers can join us.

Im going to Tunisia for a week. I hope af cant find me 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies how are we all?

MrsB How many sleeps until your hols :happydance: 

Nina how is your stomach hun you still getting those burny feelings?

Hilslo is gonna join us :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning.

How are u Cath. What are u upto today?

Its 4 sleeps til holiday time! But the last sleep will be short as i gotta be at the airport for 4am! 

Im glad Hilslo is going to join is .

How are u Nina? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Exciting!! will you sleep at all the evening before you leave for the airport?

Nothing much hun just work :-( im so bored of working now - Im alse bored of waiting for a lotto win!!

I cant find Ladyluck to tell her about this group :-( xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will try to look for LL too hun.

What is your job? 
Im not working today but doing DIY at my mums house. We are painting her front room, dining room, hall and landing! 

Id also love a lotto win but i never put it on lol xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

P.s we are about an hour from the airport so will go to sleep early and get up at 3am. Thats the plan anyway but i bet im still ironing and packing at midnight lok


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I PM'd Ladyluck. Maybe she's also on some exotic vacation :)

Mrs.B, I am so envious! I don't have any desire to travel really, I mostly envy people who WANT to go travel. And do. My passport is so bare it's really embarrassing!
I know DH wanted to surprise me and take me to Europe for my birthday in December, but a) I hope to be in my first trimester by then, and not be able to fly ;) and b) like I said, I have no desire to :( All I want is to go to the airport, get on a plane, fly somewhere and then fly right back :wacko:
You are going to have such an amazing time. I hope AF gets lost trying to find you :)

Cath, your chart looks good, I take it you're not using OPK? It looks like maybe your body tried to gear up and O and only did on CD17?

I am convinced my hormones are screwed up. I've been so nauseous I almost told DH to pull the car over so I could throw up. I just can't wait to get to my doctors next week. Which is strange, because I read that level temps point towards more balanced hormone levels. Bwha haha. My temps stink right now :( I know it's the TWW temps that count, but last cycles TWW temps were pretty flat as well.
I also have an acupuncturist appointment Friday. I was really looking forward to it- it was supposed to be Monday but she had to cancel. I just NEED to get poked. I've never really believed in it before, but right now, I don't know what got into my head- I just feel like I need it.

Hope everyone is doing good xoxo


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD I work in a solicitors hun - V Boring but it pays the bills - only just!

Oohhhh a day of painting!! I dont envy you hun! have you got anyone there to help you or is it just you and your mother? Arghhhhh im so excited for you hol lol was it a late deal you booked?

Nina - I think your right, I had pos opks for 3 days straight, im not holding out much hope this cycle as DF and i didnt DTD as much cause of his work but im having the most weird twinges from my left side (ectopic side that are making me a bit uneasy!!) 

Nina have you tested hun?? Your cycle sounds soooooo weird!?! I have noticed your level temps and wondered what it was (actually a bit jealous of how neat your chart is haha) Accupunture is suppose to be really good for TTC - please let me know how you get on :-D What type of tests will they do at the drs? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm going to be asking for progesterone. I just want to make sure I'm actually ovulating. My chart is so neat it's creepy. I have no idea what flat temps actually mean, but the cycle I got first pregnant- up to O my temps were also this flat- better egg maybe? Hope so. Plus I only have 14 days left of FF. 

Positive OPK a few days in a row doesn't mean anything, I heard you count day one from the first, but I'd think it would be from the last. Makes more sense to me.
Did you get any aches or cramps from the ectopic side before? Hope it's a good sign ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

You pay for FF do you love? Have you looked at other charts on FF to see what theirs are like? Doesnt the surge mean that ov has taken place? Yeah request some prog tests hun just to be on the safe side isnt it but like you said - the cycle where you cgot preg before was the same so maybe your temperature has a slight OCD :rofl:

Yeah iv heard to take it from the first one aswell? who knows?! all i do know is we have 3 cycles left to get preg before we stop trying for the wedding eekkkkk !! I think i may have the odd twinge but nothing really as noticeable as today?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I've studied charts on FF like there's no tomorrow! OCD LOL! I'm just a perfectionist ;)
Every cycle is different though, I know there's a "pattern", but sometimes there just isn't. My BFP cycles were both quite different from each other, so it's not like I have some sort of pattern either. CM, temps, symptoms... The only thing you can really rely on in an US to confirm.
I'd think the surge meant ovulation did happen, I also want to make sure I have enough- and that I don't need to start taking or something. I would think that because I had a MMC- that would mean my body "worked", or so my doctor said. Both MC my body continued to carry the baby for at least 2 weeks, so I take that as a good sign as well. I'm really just hoping it's all bad luck.

I can't remember how your appointment ended- are you going back for a second meeting? More tests?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina i like flat temps as it helps to see ovulation more clearly. Ive never had acupunature, what does it feel like? I know its good for ttc. Funny that u want to be poked! I think all our bfp and loss experiences have been bad luck. Its time for the good luck to start!!

Hubby and i are doing the painting. My mum is working in my shop for me so i can do her house up! Fair swap! Lol

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha neatest chart iv seen in a while hun you should be proud of it haha :rofl: 
Yeah get that checked out hun as my consultant said that the mc can be caused be low progesterone so as soon as you have those results they can sort it if needs be? What CD will you be on when you get your Drs apt?

Apt went good hun - waiting to hear a date for my lap & dye test and then if needed they will remove my tube :-( ummmm If i get a BFP again im to ring the hospital as soon as I find out so they can prescribe me Progesterone and I will have scans done more or less every week during first tri :-D xxxx

Ohhhh MrsB what type of shop do you have hun? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive got a dancewear shop e.g leotards, ballet shoes, tap shoes, tutus etc..

I was booked in for a lap and dye in May but cancelled when i got my bfp in Feb. I will probably have to have it done after speaking to FS on 14th Nov. 
Its good u will get extra scans. Ive been promised extra scans in 2nd tri. Hopefully we will all have our bfps soon!!!

X


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies I'm here : )


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh MrsB what an interesting shop!!! What made you open a shop with that stock? Iv always wanted to be a tap dancer haha

I have heard off a few people getting their Lap&Dye apts but getting their BFPs before hand! You need to get a ticker up counting down the days until you see the FS hun! 

LL!!! Yay!! hiya hun!! are you officially back TTC now!??! Eeekkkkkkkk!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome back LL.

Cath im hoping u get a sticky bfp before your appointment!

I opened my shop 2 years ago. Im a dance teacher and have been running my dance school for ten years now. I can teach u tap lol. 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

me too hun lol - I really dont want it done just for the pain side of things im afraid itll hurt/too uncomfortable :-( 

Ohhhh really!?!? You clever woman! Thats an exciting job!! What ages do you teach?? I would LOVE it if you could hun lol im afraid I have 2 left feet though - I just think I can dance whilst drunk haha 

Was it one of you ladies who said they temp in the evening during the 2ww?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Ugh! I just wrote an entire reply and it got erased!!!

Mrs.B- aren't you supposed to be on a plane?! That is so cool you teach dance! I used to do ballet when I was younger, one of my biggest regrets is that I quit.
DH and I are into modern dance, mostly watch it ;) I say every month or so I'll go to the lessons (gaga, have you heard of it?) but don't of course :) I think it will improve my self confidence more than dance skills!

Cath, I temp in the TWW evenings. I think it started when I thought I was sick. My temps are much much higher, more like a low fever. I don't know why I continue, maybe to prepare myself if there's a dip the next morning.l

Lady- So excited for you, Welcome back :)

As for me- still have cramps, but much lighter. Cervix is sky high but still medium. CM creamy-wateryish. OPK are still pretty white. But since the MC they've been white until the day of and then it's super dark. Weird right? :wacko:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I teach age 3-19 year olds. I do love it. 

Wasnt me who said they temp in evening. I always temp at 7am.

X


----------



## cathgibbs

I took my temp last night and it was way below coverling - kinda got excited thinking that it culd be implantation but then reality hit me - i was 4do yesterday so posibility of that are zero haha!!

Nina why dont you start it back up hun?? Like you said it could improve your confidence levels and its always nice to start up an old hobby and maybe take your minds of things elsewhere?? When do you normally ov?

Mrsb I bet the little uns are sooooo cute dancing!!! Do you go to any competitions??

I am loving this little group :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im loving our little group too.

We dont do comps but do shows and exams and medals. Yes the little ones are lovely! DH and I did ballroom dancing for two years but only as a laugh and we actually preferred going to the pub afterwards lol. Cant believe he actually came with me. He is not the type to dance lol but it was a laugh. 
Nina I havent heard of gaga except for lady Gaga lol. U should defo take up a fun hobby.

My temp shot up v.high this morning but now ive got sickness and dirreara so im guessing thats why. I feel soo ill now. I get on the plane on Sunday. Hopefully be better by then.

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsB thas love that is!! haha! Did he enjoy it?? Iv never heard of GaGa either apart from my grandfather lol thats what the great grandkids called him, 

How many dpo are you hun? Can you post the link to your chart?? oohhhhhh only 3 more sleeps!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I wish I could post my chart like u do but I just cant seem to do it. Ive tried loads of times. Ive been on this site for years and still cant even quote someone lol.

I dont think he enjoyed dancing much but it was taught by two women who would dance together do I think he enjoyed that part lol.

Im about 7dpo now. When do u expect af?
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha MrsB I literally LOLed then :rofl: haha typical man!! haha! 

Ahhh I wish I could remember hun - it confused me!! 


7 DPO would be a perfect time for a temp rise :-D Maybe the sickness isnt a bug?? Will you test before hols??

Not really sure hun but i think im 5DPO now xxx


----------



## Nina83

Whoops, I thought it was today you're going!
MrsB, are you on fertility friend or do you use another charting site?

Cath, I've noticed that there are a zillion reasons why temps might be lower in the evening. Drinking is the usual culprit. Even room temp water. 5 dpo is still early for implantation dip- and don't forget that lots of women don't even get one.
I think a lot of those symptoms that everyone "swears" by- dips and implantation bleeding are over rated :( Of course if I get either of them I'll be thrilled, but that's just because I'm loopie ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol yeah the chances of that being an implantation dip are very unlikely lol even when i read the temp I laughed to myself am temping is the best lol last nights was soooo low but todays was soooo high!! 

Exactly hun - dont pen too much on symptoms - i never had a dip or hardly any symptoms apart from sore boobs when i got my june bfp, its madness but i think it kinda helps us to stay sane when we SS?? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Totally copied and pasted some of this from the other thread when I realized this one started. :hugs:

:argh:

I was over at the other thread (newly named) and hid for a little while. I am glad Nina invited me here. :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Mrs. B was over at my journal and made me remember how I haven't been here in a while. Thanks, Mrs. B!

I am finally CD1... after months and months of waiting!

I am sad about no :bfp: but that's life.

I have an appointment with an endocrinologist Monday and cervical conization next Thursday. No trying for 6-8 weeks after the surgery. Hopefully, they get all the bad stuff out. 

Nice to see everyone here. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im secretly hoping my sickness is pregnancy related lol but I dont think so.

I use FF. My bfp chart had no dips or rises -just looked quite boring and I had no symptoms either except sore boobs

X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily nice to have u here.

At least cd1 u can start a fresh. Good luck with your appointments
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb I think we would be lying if we didnt secretly hope every niggle was preg realted :hugs:

Hey Happily!!! When is your apt for your cervical conization? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Even now, I am thinking, "Maybe it's just really heavy pregnancy related spotting." :rofl:

Hi, Cath! The conization is on Thursday the 26th. :hugs: How are you?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol yes we are all guilty xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes I'm day 8 doubt didn't start my fertility monitor as u was away the first few days if my cycle but I'm thinking if trying the 'sperm meets egg plan'.... Has anyone tried it?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive done that plan lots of times LL. I got my bfp following it  x


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Yes I'm day 8 doubt didn't start my fertility monitor as u was away the first few days if my cycle but I'm thinking if trying the 'sperm meets egg plan'.... Has anyone tried it?

We're trying it this cycle. I told DH that he is NOT allowed to waster anything this month. We're on a schedule here.
It's annoying that the time when I have increased sex drive is the time in the cycle when we're only supposed to do it every other day :growl:

We didn't do the SMEP previously and I got a BFP, but I'm willing to try anything right now :/


----------



## HappilyTTC

I think we are gonna try SMEP when we finally start trying again. I have friends who it worked for, so I am hopeful.


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you have to ovulate on the same cd every month to do that girls? I general ov on cd17 but it alters xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Do you have to ovulate on the same cd every month to do that girls? I general ov on cd17 but it alters xxx

I don't think so, Cath. This is the one I was planning on following:

In order to ensure sperm and egg meet, you will try every other day starting on the eighth day of your cycle. The timing of this is based on how long sperm live, realistically a few days under ideal conditions. On the tenth day of your cycle you will begin daily testing with OPKs (ovulation prediction kits) and upon receiving a positive OPK you will try 3 more days in a row. Skip one day and give it one more try.

Then the waiting begins if your period has not arrived 15 days after your positive OPK, take a home pregnancy test. It may be tempting to test early, as some home pregnancy tests now can detect a positive as early as 8 days past ovulation.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

No Cath u dont....u go by when u get a positive opk xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes happily that's what I'm doing!


----------



## ladyluck84

It sues stress me though that in not doing it everyday around ovulation!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh I think we will try that next cycle thanks girls.

Ll your up early hun!

Any symptoms ladies xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning ladies.

Im feeling a bit better today. My temp is high like yesterday im guessing im either 8dpo or 2dpo lol

How is everyone? X


----------



## cathgibbs

I think your at 8dpo hun, I think your AF came a few days before mine and im 5/6dpo?

Woohoo for temp stayin up thats good!! did you say if your gonna test before hols?? 

xxx


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> It sues stress me though that in not doing it everyday around ovulation!

It stresses me out as well. I'm just trying to keep calm about it right now!
Others do it and it works, so I guess it's good to give it a try. I'll never get those girls who say "We only did it once this month!"
I have a coworker who told us they were using the pullout method and her husband really wanted a baby so he came inside. La-did-a, that was the time she got pregnant :growl:
I told DH that I really don't understand why it's not working, I mean, sperm meets egg and bam. Baby. It's not like there's no sperm in there. I'd really like to see what's going on in there live to know why it's not working. I bet the show is amazing when it does work.


----------



## HappilyTTC

No kidding, Nina! I am so surprised when they get pregnant and they only BDed once two days before O and nothing before or after that. I'm like :saywhat:

As for SMEP, the not doing it every day around O freaks me out, too! 

Nina, I don't understand what can be going on, either. Sperm is hanging out, eggs comes to play, sperm goes inside. Why can't our bodies get that?!?


----------



## Nina83

I think Cath said they once DTD quite a few days before O and she got pregnant. 
I think there's a lot of luck involved when that happens. But then again, there's a lot of luck also when actually timing and trying. It's a tricky business TTC!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Yes, it is. I love how husbands get to be so blissfully unaware of it all until we bitch and then they forget it again once our rant is over. :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening ladies :-D

Yep 4 days before ov it was such a shock but like they said it only takes one.........and we all dtd during our fertile week so where the frigg are the spermies going?! Dya think their taking the wrong turning :rofl: xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

My husband confuses easily and doesn't follow directions. Maybe his spermies are the same? :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha I think we are all screwed if they follow their owner haha xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath yes I was up early unfortunately has kits in at work! : ( 

Nina your right I would love to know exactly what goes on. After my ectopic my husband said the egg probably did come down the tube but if its anything like you it had to go back because she forgot her phone. But my argument every other month has been that if his sperm are anything like him then they will need a kick up their ass to get any job done!


----------



## ladyluck84

I always wonder if they do meet but then just fail to implant?


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Cath yes I was up early unfortunately has kits in at work! : (
> 
> Nina your right I would love to know exactly what goes on. After my ectopic my husband said the egg probably did come down the tube but if its anything like you it had to go back because she forgot her phone. But my argument every other month has been that if his sperm are anything like him then they will need a kick up their ass to get any job done!

:rofl:

I actually do believe that most eggs are fertilized but just don't implant. It makes more sense to me that there would be problems implanting than actually meeting the egg.
Implantation and actual fertilization. The sperm might enter the egg but just not divide properly right off. Which would also make more sense to me- why there are so many early miscarriages. Ours just had a little more in them to keep going and implanting instead of not getting fertilized.


----------



## ladyluck84

I really need to read my messages back...they never make sense when I'm on my phone. Sorry, predictive text!


----------



## cathgibbs

Totally agree girls! If we weren't ttc I doubt we would even know if we had an early mc? :-( 

Whats everyone up too? 

My chart is being pretty weird? Never stayed up this long before? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Totally agree girls! If we weren't ttc I doubt we would even know if we had an early mc? :-(
> 
> Whats everyone up too?
> 
> My chart is being pretty weird? Never stayed up this long before? Xxx

Your chart looks great Cath :)

I saw my new acupuncturist yesterday- first time. I told her about the MC, and she said, wow, very early, most women wouldn't know they miscarried, but obviously you knew because you were planning. 
Ummm... I'm always pretty shocked when people are so surprised it takes other a whole to get knocked up, and that they have to actually plan and temp and chart. What a great world they live in. Seriously, I wish more lived there. I would love to find out I'm pregnant at 6+ weeks. 
I wasn't offended by what she said, we mainly hear about the people who get pregnant within 4 months. The other keep quiet and to themselves. For some reason it's all hush hush. Again, like we're damaged goods or something :(

My Mom said that she had once what she thought was a MC. Her period was late and then a couple of weeks later it came with more tissue than usual. I don't know if knowing early is a blessing or what.


----------



## Nina83

Whoops, forgot to add- I got my +OPK this evening. 
This morning it was faint- as in- try-again-tomorrow. And driving home today I just felt like I needed to POAS. I used a CB digital which showed me a big fat :). Dippie was almost positive.
I went by the CB :) DTD with hips up. I'm guessing tomorrow mornings will also be positive. I guess tomorrow evening we'll get busy again.
I swear, if it doesn't work this cycle- morning sex is back. I have a good feeling about this cycle though. I don't know why, I just feel more positive!


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina im sorry hun because I haven't been in much lately I hadn't realised about your chemical. When did that happen? Glad to hear you have had a positive. 

well I'm not temping this month. Today is day 10 and I'm doing SMEP but the difference being I'm doing it in the morning as other half is working nights and not around. Hope that doesn't make any difference. I make sure I stay in bed for at least half an hour


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Nina im sorry hun because I haven't been in much lately I hadn't realised about your chemical. When did that happen? Glad to hear you have had a positive.
> 
> well I'm not temping this month. Today is day 10 and I'm doing SMEP but the difference being I'm doing it in the morning as other half is working nights and not around. Hope that doesn't make any difference. I make sure I stay in bed for at least half an hour

My theory about morning sex... (I think I talk about it way too much LOL) is that it WORKS. Just remember I told you so ;)

Thanks Hun <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

Im off on holiday soon. I will miss u!

Good luck for this cycle.
Cath your chart looks good. I hope its a bfp.
Nina congrats on positive opk
LL good luck with smep

See u in a week xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Have a lovely holiday! Wish I was. Relax and enjoy


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I hope your right about the morning thing because I'm giving it a go


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb hope you have a lush hol and I hope af doesnt find you! 

Nina I think you should give morning sex a bash! It obv works for you doesn't it hun??

Ll I hope ninas advice works for you aswell hun! 

Dreams has asked for the other group to be closed down but I think only mrsb can do it.....it wont hurt if its stayed open? 

I feel like absolute poop. Temp is more or less the same just increasing by 0.2 everyday. ..thermometer isn't broke as I took my temp in the evening and its diff to the am. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

LOL Cath! I know, I was just kind of needing some love yesterday. I really wanted to get it on this morning as well, but told DH his guys need to train a bit more ;)
I got another +OPK this morning, even darker than yesterdays. I wonder what's going on.

I also saw the request. I don't think it needs to be closed down. It'll just get lost in the rest of the threads and won't be found. Don't see a reason for closing it.
That remark just got me annoyed... We've gone off...

I'm sorry Cath, but I just don't know how you do it. You're such a better person than I am. It felt more of a support the pregnant woman group, you kept asking whens everyone scan, how they're feeling... That's why I just stopped asking. I felt OK about it when there was one or two, but then they became the majority... I couldn't do it.

Your chart looks really great, your temps keep rising- so that's good! I'm excited for you :)


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhhh Nine that was like me this cycle!! I had 3 day of pos opks :-D Get on it tomorrow morning, DHs swimmers should have picked up speed by then :rofl:

No I completely understand what you mean - we are all strong hun - iv been on several groups where the situation turns out like it did in that group and before i knew it i was on the only ttcer left so im kinda used to asking the questions etc AND i only felt like i should ask the question as the majority of them think im self centred so it was to prove a point (not that I should have) I am interested in c.M.C thouse as she has had a previous ectopic so it was nice to know how she was getting on but i totally know what you mean about the whole closing it down thing - maybe that was said to prove a point to everyone that us 'selfish' ( :rofl: when Sarah said that i burst out laughing haha!) women have moved on?

Anyways i dont care i love this little group. 

Thanks hun - df asked if i was pregnant yesterday just randomly lol and i woke up about 5am feeling a bit queezy but we shall see! xxx


----------



## Nina83

men sometimes have a hunch ;)
I truly wish them all the best. Hope none of them have to come looking for us.
I'm on a FB TTC after MC group, and they have strict rules- no pregnancy or BFP talk. Sometimes it seems extreme, but I totally get it. It's kind of an awkward situation.
I know when I got pregnant I was "talked about behind my back" and it hurt to know, but I get it- it's what everyone is feeling, just no one really says it out loud. 
hope that made sense.


----------



## cathgibbs

That sounds like a great rule hun! sometimes you have to be harsh to be kind isnt it? I think they have hun thats how they know we have 'gone over to a new page' never mind! 
I have to be truthful bu that was on of the worst pages i have come across on BnB it wa like playground and then you had Sarah who was just vulgar and has now made a fake page up so i wont be suprised if she bombards this page lol!

What you up to today hun? Iv just put braised steak with veg in the slow cooker - the house smells soooo good now! xxx


----------



## Nina83

OMG steak... We bought some last week and it was SO. GOOD. I have a crave every now and then for heavy duty meat. I eat meat about once a week because DH makes me, so he takes advantage of it when I do! I think burgers are planned for sometime this week ;)
I bet your house does smell good. Is it rainy over there yet? There's nothing like rain pounding on the windows and a meaty smelling house :)
I'm back at work, but for another short week. I think I'll be taking tomorrow half off and then Tuesday the whole day. The rest of the week is holidays. I plan on sewing all weekend long. I've got a sewing bug, or maybe I just want to buy more fabric LOL!


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina amazingly it is beautiful and sunny in the south if England! I'm at the mother in laws for dinner tonight. 

Cath maybe he does have a sixth sense


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww I wish it was sunny here :-( its been very muggy.....the braised steak was gorge. Literally fell apart off the fork yum yum yum

Awwww nina im a big meat lover....steak is my fav yummmm..what you been up to hun? How is the weather where you are??

Ll where are you at in your cycle hun?? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm only day 11 and u don't usually ovulate until days 15/16 what are u on? When are u planning on testing? I had a bit of aching in my right side today but yesterday was the first time we have dtd since I had my cervix lasered so u guess that's normal?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Did they say there would be any achness or anything? Saying that tho hun I wouldn't be surprised if the first couple of times you dtd will be a bit sore :hugs: 

Well im a poasaholic so iv started now lol....my chart is freaky this cycle. ....got a sore throat. ...soreboobs started yest and I woke at 5am feeling queezy but knowing me its progesterone related lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

The weather here goes from boiling hot to cold. Last night we had out first rainfall. I don't think we'll see rain again for at least 2 months though! It was cooler in the evening last week, but just yesterday we slept with the AC on, so who knows.
Cath, have you had your progesterone checked before? Why do you say your queeziness is P related? I'm a newbie to progesterone... All I know is I usually feel crappier during the TWW.
I'm really hoping for you :)

LL- It would make sense it would be a bit sore. How you managed to wait until now is beyond me.


----------



## cathgibbs

Turkey you live isn't it Nina? How doyou find the cclimat? Id lve to move aabroad:-( wwould you ever consider moving back to Canad? 

Lol I ddon't know hun haha I do know that early preg symptoms are similar to prog symptoms so just assume its prog lol yep had it checked a few months back it was 64 which means I def ovulate haha xxx


----------



## Nina83

No, I live in Israel, I can't remember who lives in Turkey, but someone is definitely from there!
We'd consider moving back to Canada, we always bring it up, but for now we're here :shrug: I would like to raise my kids in Canada, or at least them in school anywhere other than here. We do have a lot of good things, but there's always the bad as well, like in all places. Prices are so high here. Pension funds are a big issue now. Everyone knows that we're going to be doomed when we retire and there's nothing at all we can do about it. DH and I have to sit down and start putting more money away for our pension, otherwise we'll be living off the streets, and we earn more than above the minimum. 
We bought our apartment in December, and since then the value of the house has gone up 10%. And we don't even live in a major city, it's a freakin simcity suburb. That's crazy. I'm just glad we jumped on the opportunity when we did, otherwise we would not be able to afford it.


----------



## ladyluck84

No they didn't say much about recovery just not to have sex for about 6 weeks and that meant the first time was bang when in about to ovulate so that was lucky. I asked if I could try again straight away and they said that was fine and it would have allowed extra healing from the ectopic so I'm now more than ready!! Cath those signs sound very positive! Eek


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh I think its Ece that lives in Turkey?? Sorry hun I thought it was you lol

What is the schooling like in Israel hun? Is your DF from Canada? Ahhhh that sucks about the Pension thing hun :-( I hate the fact that we have to put a percentage of our pay away for when we are in our 70's - it makes you realise that even though your in your 20's you are eventually going to get to 70 haha it makes me scared to think that one day ill be all old! What do you do for a living hun?

LL You had a lap with your ectopic hun didnt you? Did you find sex after that hurt? It freaking killed with me (my tube was left in??) it felt like my tube was about to explode but it went away about 3 months later? I think your bits have gone through so much its gonna hurt you for a bit which sucks!! So they said if you concieve this cycle everything will be ok with the cervix??? Excited!!! 

Temp gone up AGAIN today?! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Yeah, I think it is ece who is from Turkey.

FX for you : )))))

I went to grade school in Canada, and middle and high in Israel. My parents didn't really care and I was a crappy student. I just barely passed anything and they never even knew. Or know. I never bothered to tell them. My younger brother on the other hand got special attention. Not sure why, maybe baby of the family? He's lucky.
I went to college, paid myself. My parents didn't bother to know exactly what I was doing there either. It was really the worst time of my life- I had NO support from them whatsoever. They didn't even come to visit me, only once to help me move in, and then once to move out. No wonder I'm such a fruit loop ;)

I'm in graphic design. I used to be a textile designer, baby stuff, now I do mainly marketing. I work for a clothing franchise, and they've bought a new company, so I might switch positions. I told my boss a few months ago I'd be interested in a position as a visual merchandise manager, so my job might go through a few changes. Not sure what I want. 

I got a slight temp rise this morning. Hoping it goes up more tomorrow, I always have a slow rise though. After all this cramping this past week + I better have ovulated.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath: FXed for you as always.

Ladyluck: Woohoo to TTC again!

Nina: Graphic design? I would love that. I think it would be awesome to go into the visual marketing division. Fingers crossed for you for that and TTC. I wish I was in a more creative field, but alas I am stuck in boring office HR work. Hey! It's a job, though.

And no kidding about the retirement topic! Putting that % away every month hurts, especially when I can't use it for many years, which then reminds me that I am indeed going to be that old. 

I hope you all are able to figure something out for retirement, Nina. Our ultimate plan is to open a small bed and breakfast, so we will be working a loooong time.


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath do u know what I never thought to ask about the sex and now I wish I had! I was just so shocked when they called with the results because u didn't even know that, that was being done. I'm not sure if they explained it to me or not, I was on a lot if morphine so it's all a bit if a blur. 

Happily how are u? Where are u in your cycle?


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina your job sounds so interesting hun!! My friend is a graphic designer and LOVEs her job!!! 

Woohooo!!! Another rise!! looks like you ov hunny!!

Hey Happily where are you at in your cycle?

LL Have you dtd since the night it hurt? if so how was it? Hope its easing up slightly for you hun? x


xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, did you POAS?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep BFN chick :-( xxx


----------



## Nina83

:( Well, it is still early, and your chart really does look good.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun im either 10 or 9 dpo which like you said is still early, had a slight dip this am but compared to my previous charts this one is sooooo perfect even with my bfp in May this one looks the best - just need those temps to stay up!!

How are you hun? Relieved you have ov?? Welcome to the 2WW!! xxxx


----------



## Nina83

I think you're probably still early. I seem to think that since I got a BFP at 9dpo it should be like that all the time. It isn't. I want to try and hold off POAS as long as I can (ha!)
Your chart looks really good, nice and steady! I am jealous ;)
I wouldn't worry about the dip, it's hardly there.
Do you use Fahrenheit in the UK? I always thought it was only used in the US.

I'm feeling a bit better today. I kind of feel like, not sure what the word is, like, what's happened has already happened. As somewhat a control freak it bugs me to know that I just don't know right now- even though my body already does. Maybe that's why I POAS so early. It's less of knowing, more of control. Does that make sense?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha im the same hun - first loss I didnt find out until day after AF, 2nd loss I found out at 8dpo and 3rd loss I didnt find out until 12 DPO so I know anything is possible lol If I dont get a BFP this cycle then my chart is just being very mean!! I convert my temps hun then input the fahrenheit temps onto FF :-D

No that makes sense hun - I think TTC is completely out of our hands and like you im a bit of a control freak and I hate not knowing when Ov will be so I cant time DTD around that etc but the only thing I am grateful for is that it only takes one lil swimmer - and sometimes that doesnt bloody work lol!! 

We only have 3 more cycles to concieve before we stop ttc so its all systems go the next few weeks xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

That's why I POAS too often. It is about control. That's why I do the little things I do- whether that's buying a blanket, swaddlers, or putting the crib in storage. (Thanks for the info on Aden & Anais, Nina- I bought too many of their things.) :rofl:

I just want to feel like I have some control in all this.

Keeping my FXed for both of you. :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> That's why I POAS too often. It is about control. That's why I do the little things I do- whether that's buying a blanket, swaddlers, or putting the crib in storage. (Thanks for the info on Aden & Anais, Nina- I bought too many of their things.) :rofl:
> 
> I just want to feel like I have some control in all this.
> 
> Keeping my FXed for both of you. :hugs:

Dwell also makes great stuff, their swaddles are so soft and cute ;) Pricey but worth it. 

I know you're on a bit of a TTC hiatus, but I'm really glad you're getting tests done. ((hugs)) I know they say everything happens for a reason, you never know. Hopefully you'll be as good as new in no time ;)


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thanks, Nina. I know these tests are what I need. It's tough to sit it out, but it's a good thing. And with this surgery on Thursday, maybe he will get everything out and I won't need to go back for anything.

Dwell, Yikes. Another bay stuff obsession. :dohh:


----------



## Nina83

The good thing about dwell is that they have grown up stuff too. Makes the wallet happier :p


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily waht op are you having again? Is it to do with your cervix? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Yes, Cath. 

The cervical conization because of how the colposcopy went. He said that he hopes he can get all the tissue out during the conization. :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

Why did you have that done if you don't mind me asking? Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I have had abnormal pap smears for 5 years. This year, I had a pap in February, with a follow-up scheduled for August because of the abnormal paps. Well, during the interim, I had to be seen for a pap around April. The changes from Feb-April were not that much, but the changes from April-August were severe, according to the doctor. When he went in to do a biopsy during my colposcopy, he said that he couldn't perform a biopsy because of the risk of "seeding" if it was cancer. He's not certain it is cancer, but he said there are too many different types of cells on my cervix. So, he needs to perform a conization to get everything out and then worry about biopsy-ing it. He believes he can get everything out with the conization, but at this point, he is unsure of how much cervix I will retain. :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun im sorry that sucks! I hope it wasn't too painful for you. When will you get the results? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh happily...I'm not sure what your procedure involves but u had the loop excision 6 weeks ago and it wasn't nearly as bad as everyone on the Internet had made out! They asked my to do a pregnant test that morning, have they asked you?

Cath you are still very early. No I haven't done it again since the first time but that is only because hubby is away with work so I will get back at it tomorrow when he is home. Just hope I have caught ovulation as I missed Monday and today : (


----------



## HappilyTTC

I have a blood test ordered, but I just ended AF, so we know I am not pregnant and we haven't BDed in a month, so I know we aren't getting pregnant. :haha:

The colposcopy wasn't painful at all, but then again, they couldn't do the biopsy, so I didn't feel that at all of course. It was just uncomfortable. If I knew it was that easy, I wouldn't have freaked myself out so much.

As for the conization, I have to be out under general anesthesia and I will have pain pills for after, so I am thinking recovery for the first few days may hurt. Luckily, I am off Friday because of the surgery and will be out all weekend, so I know I can recover for at least 3.5 days. My procedure involves them removing a cone of the cervix, anything he feels is compromised by the cells that he saw. He said they were punctuated, had mosaicim, and leukoplakia (?) so he felt they were too severe to do the biopsy due to the chance of them being something malignant. 

I am just glad this will be over Thursday. I mean, he's removing stuff, so I figure I will have some kind of answer in the next two weeks, even if that means another surgery to remove everything. 

I'm relieved there will be no more of this "well, I don't know what it could be," like it's been the last few months.

You girls on here have helped me through this more than anything else. I woulda been lost and super scared, but I feel like it is what it is and I just have to move on from it.

:friends:


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow yes I have read about a cone biopsy I think mine was moderate not severe. My results initially said severe but when I went in for the colposcopy they said no moderate and I just had a local for the loop biopsy. They told me no sex for 4-6 weeks and as I had af that was 6 for me. Have they said that to you? my results came back and confirmed not cancerous fingers crossed yours will too. It's the last thing that we need on this journey!


----------



## HappilyTTC

6-8 weeks without sex for me. It's already been a month, so I think the husband is gonna go bonkers. This month has been his lack of initiation and now he will see how bad it can be without it; he's one who's very lazy in that department. He's already concerned about the no BDing; due to his lack of initiative, I will not be offering BJs during this two months, either. :rofl:

FXed that my results are non cancerous OR that they get it all. We shall see. You're right- it is the last thing we need!


----------



## ladyluck84

Ha my hubby was climbing the walls. I have to say initiating it is most definitely not a problem for him! I keep saying enjoy it and the last 18 months because your never getting it this much again......until next time I want a baby : )


----------



## Nina83

Dip in temps this morning, but still above coverline. I'm trying not to stress about it, because on my Feb chart I also started to get a dip on 4dpo, 5dpo was probably implantation and then it all went back up again.
But still. It's hard not to think everything is all lost.
Why are my charts always wonky?!
I also read that flat temps before O could mean low estrogen, which could cause miscarriage. Wonderful, my Feb chart was flat and we all know how that ended.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## cathgibbs

?Morning ladies!

Happily when can you have sex next hun??

LL how are you lovely?

MrsB I hope your having a fab holiday and the with has stayed away! 

Hilslo how are you?

Nina - I have heard that also hun but I think - not 100% but if there is a dip when ov occurs that means your estrogen levels are good? I might be completely wrong though hun!

Temps are still high but bfn - fed up now! xxx


----------



## Nina83

I don't know, I thought estrogen didn't have anything to do with miscarriages, I just read that when hormones start to level out during early pregnancy, if your estrogen was lower to begin with it'll cause problems.
I did have a hormonal blood check in the first days of the cycle and all came back good. I just read a reply from a woman who seemed to "know it all" and said that. My pre-o temps have never been higher with a dip towards O.

Your chart still looks great. Hopefully it's just a late little bloomer :)

Where is Hilslo? I want to know how your knitting class went!

I also just noticed the other day that we're all trying for #1 :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah sorry hun I should have said that I didnt know it causes mc I dont know why I said that 'I have heard that too' Doesnt estrogen play a part in the lining?? I think the dip is the main thing though hun??

I hope so too.....starting to get fed up lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

I think I knew what you meant, it's OK. It's the first I've ever heard about it causing a MC. I knew it could maybe cause delay in ovulation. 
I read this article about estrogen this morning. I'll be asking my doctor about it a well.
It seems that there's no actual proof that it can cause a MC. 
I'm kind of getting fed up at how amazing our bodies actually are. I just want mine to work :(


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I know its hard but try not to worry especially if bloods came back ok in the past, they maybe up again tomorrow. haven't seen hilslo on here for a while? 

Day 15 buy still no positive ovulation stick?! eeerrrrr


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello from Tunisia. 

I dont have time to read all the posts but just wanted to stop by and tell u AF found me :-(.
Pretty good short 29 day cycle without clomid tho. 

I wish u all luck and will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, I'm sorry to hear that :( But hope you have a wonderful vacation! You deserve it <3

Lady, when do you usually ovulate?


----------



## Jkm1986

Hey ladies I'm 9dpiui... Tested today of course it was negative :( anyone in the same boat ?! 9 dpo?


----------



## Nina83

Hi Jkm,
9dpo is still early! Don't worry :)
I'm 4 dpo, counting down the days...


----------



## Jkm1986

Thanks Nina! The first week wasn't too bad but this second week is starting to get to me. I hate being in limbo :( good luck to you !!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey mrsd I hope your having a lovely time hn! So sorry the bitch caught you tho!!

Hey jk 9dpo is early. 

Temp took a big dip this am so waiting on af niw grrrr xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I am usually day 15/16 and got a positive this morning... Thank goodness!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ll I hope you grabbef hubby this am ;-) xxx


----------



## Nina83

LL, oh good! Get busy girl!
I thought you meant your tests were still white, so you were close FX!

Cath, I'm sorry about the dip ((hugs))

I just came back from my doctors. I asked him about the estrogen and he said that it may cause mc- but very early on, and if I got to 7 weeks- estrogen wasn't the culprit. He did a bunch of check and whatnot, and said everything looked good, and I probably ovulated from my right side. 
Progesterone test on Monday. He also said that we should come back for more fertility testing if after 6 months we don't conceive. So December. But he said he hopes to see us before. Me too.
While in the waiting room there was a couple who were probably in for their first US. Instead of crying uncontrollably, I just comforted myself that they're ugly and I'm not.
I don't cope well with jealousy :(


----------



## Jkm1986

Sorry about the dip cath .. I'm also ttc #1.. Hopefully
This year will be our year!


----------



## ladyluck84

Haha nina that made me laugh! yes when it's your turn you will pass in your genes to have a pretty baby. Yes cath I grabbed him last night and will do tonight! 

Nina I have been wondering if to go to my doctor. After the first miscarrage they said that if u had concieved by September they would refer me to a specialist but now I have had an ectopic I don't no if to bother because will they just say you have managed to fall pregnant twice there isn't anything wrong? I don't no if to wait to see what happens this cycle first? What does everyone think?


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooo niba glad your dr is going to do tests and has given you advise about going back etc!

Jkm we will all get there hun :hugs:

Ll I went to the dr after my ectopic. ..same boat as you 1 mc 1 ectopic. They wouldn't refer me as it only classed as 1 loss through a problem as in mc. After my second mc we had booked to go private but even then they wouldn't bother doing the tests etc as it was 2 mc 1 ectopic abd it could be just 'one of those bloody things' once it happens the 3rd time they will eventually look into it. It is harsh they dont class an ectopic as a mc xxx


----------



## Jkm1986

Anyone here had an IUI done?


----------



## Nina83

Jkm1986 said:


> Anyone here had an IUI done?

No, sorry Hun, I can't help there.
We started looking into it though, after 8 months of TTC, but got pregnant before.

How long have you been trying for? Which cycle of IUI is this- if you've had it before? I've heard great success stories.


----------



## Jkm1986

Nina.. This was my first iui, we have been trying for 8 months and have not gotten pregnant. The RE put me on clomid and timed intercourse the first time, which was unsuccessful- so this cycle he put me on clomid again and then an iui sept.17. I'm glad you heard some successful stories. My husband was tested and he's perfect , my problem was no ovulation but now I'm ovulating but still haven't conceived..


----------



## cathgibbs

We are entitled to one round of iui free on nhs but how long we have to wait is another story grrr xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, only round, or until one successful round?


----------



## cathgibbs

Only one free hun then we will have to pay fot others then xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry, that stinks. How long is the wait? I'm sorry AF got you :(


----------



## ladyluck84

What is iui and how long do the NHS make u wait catch? So donuts think I shouldn't bother with the doctor or keep pestering?


----------



## Nina83

IUI- I can't spell the whole thing, but here's a link explaining ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

Thanks Nina interesting reading. I was under the impression the NHS no longer offered this for infertility and they changed the regulations this year. Wow also googled and its £500- £1000


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath im sorry af got u too...booo!!

Ive been with nhs fs for a year now and never been offered iui. 

Just been looking on Facebook and two people are announcing their pregnancies! Its not fair.... :-(. I should be 39 weeks pregnant now xxx

X


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, are you back? How was it?!
I know it's so unfair... I think I should have been about 35 weeks. I stopped keeping track because it hurts too much.


----------



## ladyluck84

I was due 30 August and I stopped myself working out my due date for the ectopic as it became such a huge hurdle for me. Hope u had a good holiday


----------



## Nina83

Good morning everyone!
Hope everyone is having a great weekend <3

I'm back at work, stinky stinky...
Got my blood this morning, FX everything is good. Temp rise again. I'm getting annoyed. I think I should just stop temping all together :/ Not like charting is doing me any good.

My pregnant coworker went on holidays abroad AGAIN. This is her third time flying this pregnancy, not including her honeymoon when she got knocked up. I seriously don't get it. I know you CAN fly, but why push it? And why so many times? 
I don't wish anything bad happens to her or the baby, but seriously... 
Why would you risk anything happening for a weekend abroad? 
I do everything by the book and loose my baby- how can she get pregnant by accident, not give a care in the world and everything be just fine?! 
I just don't get it. But there must be some logic- or reason. We just don't see it.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I do agree I did EVERYTHING I wouldnt even have a cup of tea and still lost mine!

So in day 15 I got a positive using ovulation sticks and I thought I would do one day on day 17 and it is even darker?? I did it today just in case. But seems a but too late in what is usually a 28 day cycle as would have long to implant! I mentioned having late ovulation to a doctor before and I got a "well u have been pregnant before" response


----------



## Jkm1986

Well ladies .. I took a test today cause I work at a drs office and it's free lol and to my surprise it was my first :bfp: I am so excited!! Nervous too! Dr apt Tuesday .. Praying everything goes well. This is crazy!!


----------



## Nina83

Jkm1986 said:


> Well ladies .. I took a test today cause I work at a drs office and it's free lol and to my surprise it was my first :bfp: I am so excited!! Nervous too! Dr apt Tuesday .. Praying everything goes well. This is crazy!!

Congratulations!
What DPO are you?


----------



## Jkm1986

Nina83 said:


> Jkm1986 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies .. I took a test today cause I work at a drs office and it's free lol and to my surprise it was my first :bfp: I am so excited!! Nervous too! Dr apt Tuesday .. Praying everything goes well. This is crazy!!
> 
> Congratulations!
> What DPO are you?Click to expand...

Thank you... My first positive I feel I shouldn't get too excited until the dr confirms it ... But today I'm 12 dpo


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations


----------



## HappilyTTC

Congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Nina83

Forgot to update yesterday. My bloods came back at 64.4! The range is between 10-89, so I'm good! Such a relief. 
Another slight rise in temps, I hope they continue to rise. First and second time I was started getting bloated at around 6dpo. Still nothing, but I'm telling myself every time is different- don't give up yet!
I just really want it to stick this month :(


----------



## cathgibbs

LL & MrsB Maybe the regulations are different in different countries? In Wales we are allowed 1 try of IUI on the NHS - I also know that in Wales the waiting list is 18 weeks just for your first apt with an FS and in England its much sooner - also hjere in Wales we get free prescription and you in England have to pay and in Wales we have to bloody pay 5p for a carrier bag grrr haha 

JK Congratulations hun!!!!!! 

Nina thats great news about your bloods woohooo! xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: Woohoo to those bloods! That's great!


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> Nina: Woohoo to those bloods! That's great!

Thank you! How are you doing?


----------



## Nina83

Ugh, so annoying!
A coworker of mine came back from maternity leave. We were good friends and she knows about my MC. I told her when she came to visit. Since she's been back- a month, she hasn't even asked how I am (she was also a bit self centered). OK, fine, the world doesn't evolve around me, she doesn't HAVE to ask.
She came into my office a while ago and started to complain about getting more work. She continuously said "I have a baby at home, who wants his mother, it's different now, I want to be at home with him, you'll understand later, a baby needs his mother, I have to pick him up, baby baby baby". Seriously, I almost smacked her. 
I wonder if I gently remind her NOT to rub it in, if she'll get it. I have a feeling she won't, but I know she sometimes surprised me for the better, so it might be worth the try :(
I really miss us being friends. I'm glad she's back, other than that.


----------



## HappilyTTC

((hugs)) Nina.

I don't understand how people can be so obilivious. Maybe, if you think it may help, you should gently remind her. She will still be taken aback with it. I never understand when people say things like that- when you're a mother, you'll get it.

How do they know I don't get it? There's no need to rub it in. Ugh.

:friends:

I am okay. My tummy is super sensitive and crampy right now. *I can't stop using the ladies' room* I am hoping it gets better soon or I may have to leave early. I really wanna save my sick leave, though, in case something else comes up down the road.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina bloods sound good! I know what u mean about being insensitive u don't no if you can remember but u said that a close friend announced she was pregnant the day after I came out of hospital for the ectopic and I got really upset with her. Well now we are in talking terms but NEVER mention the baby. Well another friend said to me "that must be really hard for her all she wants to do is talk about it because exciting and you should letter. It's not as if you had a baby and it died" .....what the hell!!! That's exactly what happened weather I have birth to it full term or not! It's as if having a miscarriage means nothing??


----------



## Nina83

Lady, that's horrible of her to say! 
Your friend must be sensitive if she doesn't talk about it with you, and she must really care about you! I'm sure it is hard for her, but she must understand how harder it would be for you.
I said this before on a different thread, YOU have nothing to feel bad about. She has enough people who are happy for her, and love to baby talk with her. You not talking about it won't make her miserable and make her life a living hell. Whoever thinks that the woman who lost her baby should "man up" about it and just be happy for the pregnant woman can go shove it. She'll have a baby to take home and everyone will be happy but I'll be empty handed. I'll be happy for her when I feel like it.
Sorry. That just got me so annoyed.


----------



## HappilyTTC

I agree. My husband's cousin's wife became pregnant right after I had the miscarriage and, now, in light of everything, it sure is going to be tough to ooh and ahh for her and to go to her showers and such. I have some awesome things I could help her out with since I was preparing for so long, but I don't know when I will be ready for that (especially in the next 4-5 months when she gives birth).

We all have our battles, though, and I am happy for her from a distance, but it's hard to be in the mix of it getting asked a lot of questions.


----------



## ladyluck84

To start off with when I was just trying for a baby I would feel resentful and swallow it down and acted like I'm happy for them and 2 losses on I am quite open with the fact I'm actually unhappy and it hurts....much to everyone else's disgust. it seems your meant to always be happy for others...ha I'm obviously just a cow now : )


----------



## Nina83

Lady, you're not a cow! LOL, I'm the same way. There was a whole discussion about it on FB. Sunday had a post secret said "Congratulations, you're pregnant, now shut up about it" Wording might be slightly different, but it's the same idea.
We have to put on a happy face for them, but they never have to put on a sad face for us. I'm kind of tired talking about it because the discussion yesterday was LONG (in the MC group) and it mostly just saddens me. 
I miss my little bubs :(


----------



## ladyluck84

What Facebook group was that. Well I have a day off today and wondering what I'm going to do with myself....maybe a bit if shopping therapy!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

How are u all?

Cant believe its October! I feel so down :-(

X


----------



## ladyluck84

I know how u feel! Where has this year gone? To be honest 2013 has not been my year and will be happy when it is over. And just think ladies it is likely we will become mummies in 2014!


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B! How was your vacation?!

I know, it feels like October has snuck up on me. This has been such a miserable year, 2014 will be better for all of us <3

Where's Cath?!


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs B have you got a good tan?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Holiday was nice thanks. Ive got a tan! DH keeps wanting to see my white bits!!! So that's good for ttc.

I hate 2013! Lots of bad things have happened. I also want 2013 to be over. Im hooing 2014 will be better and hooefully a baby by end of 2015. Feel sooo stupid orginally thinking I would get a 2012 baby lol

X


----------



## HappilyTTC

I've had a lot of junk happen in 2013, too. I am so ready for this year to be over OR for the end of the year to make up for the crap of the rest of the year, ya know? I know 2014 has to be better- my life is supposed to be a happy story, just like all of yours are supposed to be happy, too. :friends:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes we will be happy soon!!!

What cd is everyone on? Im cd7 now. Took clomid again this cycle! Going to try really hard this month. Then its FS appointment in November. 

Xxx

X


----------



## ladyluck84

Well ladies if we are not pregnant come New Year's Eve then we need to all have a glass of bubbly in one hand and the middle finger up on the other to tell 2013 where to shove it! 

Oh mrs b....haha that does sound good for ttc. Mine doesn't need any more encouragement bless him. He is gonna get a shock when we finally have a baby and I don't want it any more ; )


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol DH is quite horny! We just had sex in the bathroom at my mums house!!! I'm thinking we will run out of steam by ovulation
X


----------



## HappilyTTC

I'm CD13, but I can't try this cycle, so that doesn't mean much. TBH, based on the results of the conization, I may not be able to TTC at all anymore. I am getting a second opinion, but based on conversations with other doctors it seems like I may not be able to have much of a choice.


----------



## ladyluck84

What did the results say?


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> I'm CD13, but I can't try this cycle, so that doesn't mean much. TBH, based on the results of the conization, I may not be able to TTC at all anymore. I am getting a second opinion, but based on conversations with other doctors it seems like I may not be able to have much of a choice.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Happily I hope your second opinion tells u otherwise.
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

DH and I got into a fight yesterday, get this...
Over my thermometer. 
I like to use my good old glass/mercury one, and he's totally against it- saying it's too dangerous, what if this, what if that. Seriously, it's a thermometer!
I promised I'd get a new digital.



CM today is milky creamy, cervix- I don't know, it's so high I can't reach it. Semi cramping here and there, I broke down in tears this morning in my office. I kind of feel out this month. But trying to keep positive. I just feel like I'm in a bad place :( I tested yesterday and BFN. I know it's early, but still... It just makes me feel bleh. I'm trying to hold off POAS until next week.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww good luck Nina. Im in a bad place too. Yeah try not to pee on anymore sticks, that way u can live in hope as a bfn is soo upsetting to see xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Aww good luck Nina. Im in a bad place too. Yeah try not to pee on anymore sticks, that way u can live in hope as a bfn is soo upsetting to see xxx

Do you always wait for AF? I wish I had that kind of self control. I'm like a kid in a candy shop when it comes to OPK/HPT!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive done both - waiting and testing. but i know that seeing a bfn is heartbreaking and pointless. i prefer to just see af come then bfn. The cycle i got my bfp i didn't test until 15dpo after spotting. Don't think i will bother testing ever again now unless af is definately late.

I really feel like i need your support ladies. im getting so weak. i need a focus to keep me strong and determined. I want a new chanallage to be pregnant by new year!!!
I seriously need to cheer up. this is getting me down too much. 
xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

ladyluck84 said:


> What did the results say?

I have early stage cervical cancer, but it is far enough up the cone sample that they are certain it will progress to invasive cancer in no time. The margins were permeated with it as well. 

The doctor has recommended a hysterectomy. He gave me the option of trying to get pregnant, but it would have to be within the next 4 months and at that, he was still really concerned because of how aggressive the cancer has become in no time at all.



MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ive done both - waiting and testing. but i know that seeing a bfn is heartbreaking and pointless. i prefer to just see af come then bfn. The cycle i got my bfp i didn't test until 15dpo after spotting. Don't think i will bother testing ever again now unless af is definately late.
> 
> I really feel like i need your support ladies. im getting so weak. i need a focus to keep me strong and determined. I want a new chanallage to be pregnant by new year!!!
> I seriously need to cheer up. this is getting me down too much.
> xxx

Mrs. B- :friends: Your time is going to come. I know I can't offer much or tell you exactly when it will happen. I am sorry you are down, but I can assure you that your story has a happy ending. :hugs: All of our stories do.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily i am so so sorry for what u are going through. Big big hugs to u xxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh happily!!! that is horrible. Have you made a decision are u going to try for a few more or have the surgery? What does your other half say?


----------



## Nina83

So quiet today... :(


----------



## ladyluck84

Feeling a bit crampy today af due in a week. Where is everyone else in their cycle


----------



## HappilyTTC

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Happily i am so so sorry for what u are going through. Big big hugs to u xxxxxxx

Thank you so much.



ladyluck84 said:


> Oh happily!!! that is horrible. Have you made a decision are u going to try for a few more or have the surgery? What does your other half say?

We are not sure yet. I am still thinking about a second opinion, but I don't know when I will, if there's time, or if it's needful. My honey just wants me better and he wants "it" out of me sooner rather than later. He is supportive of the hysterectomy, but we are both kinda going through a mourning period. 

I have a lot of emotions right now.


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm not surprised it is a big decision to have to make especially to come to terms with if the decision has been made for you. Thinking if you at this horrible time


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily I am thinking about you also. Lots of love xxx

Im cd9 now. Will start opks in a few days
X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How is everyone? 

Cath where are u? Missing u xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Doing good. I am still at home due to this whole shut down thing. They really need to get it together so I can get back to making money. :dohh:

How are you?


----------



## ladyluck84

Happily what shut down thing? I'm happy it's FRIDAY!


----------



## Nina83

What shut down thing?
Happily, I can't stop thinking about you <3 Sending you guys so much love.

Where is Cath?!

Mrs.B, hopefully O is soon!


----------



## HappilyTTC

The government shut down in the states. All government employees are on furlough; if you are "essential", you work, but you don't get paid. Only law enforcement officers in my agency were deemed "essential" so I had to train a few to do my job until this furlough is lifted. 

I am hoping it only lasts another week!

Thank you so much, Nina!


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow I didn't know that. How come?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily sorry the 'shut down' is affecting u. I know about it, its all over the news here in uk.

Im ok thanks ladies. Looking forward to a positive opk and trying really hard 
Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Basically, our government has shut down until the FY 2014 budget is approved. Problem is, Obama implemented the Affordable Care Act (about health care) which was passed into law. Now, the Republicans are attempting to show their lack of support for the law by putting language into the budget to defund the law. Democrats won't go for it, so those of use in federal employment, along with those who reap benefits from federal agencies, are affected until a budget is passed.

The time off has been nice, but if this thing stretches too long, my husband and I will really feel it. At this point, since we don't have children, we haven't felt it yet, ya know?

I got a ton done these last two days! I had a plumber come fix our plumbing and had some repairmen come fix our patio doors, and had a couch and chair we ordered a month ago finally delivered. I have made the most of it, but I need to go back to work.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

What do u do for work? X


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow! so are they still paying people that work for the government? we have had a fair amount if strike action in England recently but nothing to that extent


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath where are you?


----------



## Nina83

Oh wow Happily, that sucks, I'm so sorry.
I didn't know you worked for the government.


----------



## HappilyTTC

I work in Human Resources for the Department of Homeland Security.

Well, the House of Representatives signed HR3232 into law and the Senate agreed. That means we will receive retroactive pay when we return to work. Thank goodness! Our President just needs to sign it now, but they are pretty sure he will.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## ladyluck84

Thought everyone had disappeared from this thread... Af due in 3 days and I'm pretty convinced she is on her way!


----------



## Nina83

That's right, I remember you said you worked in HR, but didn't know it was for the government. I'm glad it looks like things are starting to get sorted out.
Are you for the new health system? 

Lady, I'm still here! It is quiet :(
15dpo today, no sign of AF. I'm praying this is the month. I have a good feeling. Didn't POAS since Saturday, so I feel real proud of myself :p
Tomorrow is our anniversary and I just want to celebrate another happy event.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina 15dpo and no af is great going. How long is your lp usually? How long have u been married tomorrow? I hope this is it for u x

LL84 I hope af stays away. Sorry u think u can feel her approaching. Sometimes thats a good sign.

Happily im glad the work situation should soon be sorted. Im thinking about u a lot. Hope u are ok.

Dont know where Cath has gone :-(

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My due date is now. 
My bump buddy just had her baby yesterday! Congratulations Pansy if u read this 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh Mrs.B, I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish there was something I could do for you <3

My LP is usually 14 days. I am excited inside because I have a feeling this might be it.
We're celebrating 3 years tomorrow. I can't believe how fast it's gone! But seriously, these three years have SUCKED. 1 year of unemployment, 1.5 years of fertility buisness. The day we got married was the first rain of the season, we had the service outside and as soon as he crushed the glass (a Jewish marriage tradition) the rain stopped and the sun shone through. Everyone said it's good luck. I am ready for the rain to stop now <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies!! Sorry I went AWOL!!

We are going to stop TTC from the new year on in prep for the wedding so im trying to wean myself away but i am still stalking!!! 

Happily sooo sorry to hear whats going on with you right now etc what will the hospital do next??

Nina!!!! When are you going to test lovely!??! so excited for you! have you got any plans for your anniversary?

MrsB :hugs: Sorry to hear it would have been your due date today hun :hugs: how are things lovely?

Lady!!!! where are you at in your cycle hun?? Are you gonna plan anything diff this month in regards to ttc??

Have I missed anyone? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello Cath. 
Nice to have u here! I thought u might of been taking a break. I hope u get your bfp by new year! I bet u get it once u stop trying .

Im feeling a bit rubbish as usual but trying not to stress myself out. I need to chill a bit and realise its ok to not get pregnant yet I still have plenty of time. 
Nina ive been married three years too and have not enjoyed it due to ttc :-(. I hope the sun shines for u tomorrow in more ways than one
Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well Ill be going back on the pill from February so I literally only have 4 cycles lol I think we will go for it this month - havent been charting as much so I should really start that again in the morning!

Love your way of thinking hun - you still have a load of time yet - how about the days in your fertile period - you and hubby go on date night - nice meal somewhere - few too many glasses of vino then a night of DTD - fun drunken sex :-D xxx


----------



## MomaRockMe

I just started my period yesterday and my husband and I are trying to conceive baby #1!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah sounds good. Im planning on really going for it this month too. Going to dtd each night this week! FX lol. I know u should hsve sex too much but u can't get pregnant without it so im going to try to do it loads. We did it a lot the month we were successful. Like u, I haven't been charting yet but going to start tomorrow. I did opk this morning but negative. 
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi momarockme.
.sorry af got u. How long have u been ttc? X


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi mommarockme

Yay all the ladies back. Well Monday is over yay!

Cath a friend of mine has done exactly the same and stopped trying (after a loss) in preparation for her wedding. How are the plans going? I loved planning mine.

Mrs broody I went for it this month in the sex department but have been more chilled out with other things so no fertility monitor or temping. Though randomly temped this morning just to see (no idea why)

I said to my husband today I wanted a puppy and he replied with "we can't have a puppy and a baby" and as I pointed out the baby thing isn't happening....he told me to stop being stupid and he wants a baby not a dog so that me been told! : )


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: Excited for you. I hope this is it.

MrsB: Thank you so much. :hugs:

Cath: Well, as far as the doctor has told me, I have my follow up on the 24th of this month and at that point, the doctor will schedule the hysterectomy for as soon as possible after that. I am thinking it will be within the two weeks that follow it since I will most likely have my period on the 17th and the doctor will want to do it before my next period. 

Of course, there are second opinions to be gotten before then and all of that. But, if things go according to what I am thinking they will, that is most likely my next step.

:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Happily i hope you don't mind me asking as I just don't know how it works but could taking your eggs ever be an option such as surrogacy? Obviously your health needs to come first I just wondered how you felt about it?


----------



## HappilyTTC

I am most likely going to be able to keep my ovaries, unless something goes really wrong. I have two girlfriends who would be willing to be surrogate mother's for me. :cry:

I am pretty lucky in that aspect. We would just have to figure out the other costs associated with surrogacy, since the surrogate herself would be free of charge.


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh good. How nice to have such supportive friends.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh sorry Happily I didnt realise that you were def going to have a hysterectomy :-( :hugs: So sorry hun - although the silver lining is that your friends are willing to become a surrogate for you which is a wonderful gift off them :hugs: 

LL haha Hubby has told you!!! No dog!! just a baby! Its happened before and it WILL happen again for you lovely :hugs: 

Wedding plans are coming along fab - although i have to ring the bridal shop and tell them i no longer want my wedding dress so they can do what they wish with my depost :-( My wedding dress was from there and put a deposit down last year but I fell in love with an Essense of Australia dress and it was a bargain!! only £18 more than my deposit so the dress is now in a wedding box in my dads house haha! yeah I dont want to have the fear of rushing to lose weight aling with having a very VERY young baby at my side :-( Looks like ill be hoping for a 2016 baby haha xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily that is amazing of your friends. 

Cath im glad u found a wedding dress that you love. 

Nina have u tested? Happy anniversary xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

When you find 'the one' wedding dress then you have to go for it! happy anniversary nina! are u testing in your anniversary?


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy anniversary Nna! I really hope you had an extra prezzie xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Thanks guys. I'm not sure what's going on. Temps are slowly going down, but no sign of AF whatsoever. I'm getting bloods drawn tomorrow. AF has never been late like this, and I know when I ovulated for sure, so it's not that.
We had a nice diner, but I was bummed about not knowing what's going on. 
I'm kind of depressed lately and don't feel like sharing much :( But I am stalking and will be back with a hopefully more positive outlook soon. <3


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: Happy anniversary!

Thank you for the support, everyone!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I understand Nina. Just post when u feel like it but remember we are all here for you. I hope u get answers from your blood test! Hace u not dobe a hpt?

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina thats what I feel like on times hun and I do find stalking helps!

My chart was the same the last cycle :-( Kept dipping slowly - AF arrived a day late I think but even then it wasnt full flow and was very light for the entire time - hope you feel better soon lovely xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all. 

Im cd15 and another neg opk x


----------



## cathgibbs

does it look proper neg like starkers or is it quite dark? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

The line looks very pale but its a smiley opk. Hoping I will get a positive tomorrow but maybe not with how pale it is still 
Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Some months I was never getting really dark lines but had bloods done 3 times and a scan and always showed I was ovulating so I must just drink to much to show in a stick


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive been getting positive opks on cd15 but I got it on cd16 the nonth I got bfp. So FX x


----------



## cathgibbs

just keep at it like rabbits hun and im sure you will cover all basis :-D

DF and I havent dtd since last time I ov lol we have been soooooooooooooooo busy but tonight im gonna grab him! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have fun Cath xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Ha cath I'm the same you make time around ovulation and then the rest of the month we don't do it as much!


----------



## Nina83

I didn't do bloods today, woke up with low temps so knew it was over.
Blegh. Had a horrible day at work as well. Now, the TWW until O begins :(


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry to hear that Nina has af showed up yet?


----------



## Nina83

Yes, I never spot before AF, she just likes to show up. 
It's kind of a weird AF though, no cramps whatsoever.
This months I am so doing the morning sex trick. 

The air here is so friggin dry it hurts to breathe through my nose :(


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm going to start temping and using the monitor again u can't stand not knowing! Wish we could have done of your heat it is just being to turn in England, we have had a surprisingly nice summer and I hear the rain is on its way again this week so I think we have had the last of the sunny autumn days


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: :hugs: Sorry AF got you.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina im so sorry af came :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina sorry AF came hun :-( 

LL where are you at your cycle?

MrsD How is your opk?

Happily how are you hun?

Well we dtd last night first time in weeks :-D DF is being so lovely hes stopped having baths this week as he knows it affects his swimmers and hes agreed to dtd every day up until ov lol but my bloody temps rose a bit this am so im hoping im not ov early grrrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh Cath I hope u havent ovulated early! Keep dtd anyway hun.

I got a smiley positive opk this morning but then fell out with hubby lol good timing eh! 

This ttc stuff is driving me mad. Ive always been a chilled out person but now im an obsessive person. Since losing my baby I have lost confidence. Im sudden really jealous of hubby going out and chatting to pretty ladies at his work. Its driving me mad. That's what we argued about because he texts woman from work and I know its all above board and about work but since our loss I can't seem to handle it. Anyone else acting this way? Its totally affecting our relationship now :-(

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun :-( It affects everyone in different ways. its most prob cause your anxious about concieving aswell theres a whole load of things that could be triggering this off?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I hope you have a few days left to BD! If you did ovulate- that would be very early- as you usually do much later on, no?
You're not using OPK?
I just KNOW you're going to get pregnant on the last month you gave yourself! Or the month after- no matter how much protection you use, cause that's how Murphy rolls ;)

Mrs.B, I'm sorry you feel this way :hugs: TTC definitely takes it's toll. I'm not jealous, DH only works with men, but I get mad a lot at him, like it's his fault we don't have a child yet. I don't know how he's still with me. I know I'm pushing him away sometimes and it scares me. I don't know how it ends, it just does, we wake up and that's it. I'm scared one day it might end differently. He has the patience of a saint.
Do you guys talk a lot about TTC? Your plans and feelings?
Booya on your +OPK! :dust:
I just want us all to be really happy :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks girls.
Yes we talk about ttc a bit. Ive not usually like this but jealously is eating me up inside at the moment. I feel like im going to lose him and he will go off with someone else but I know that the way im accusing him that it will be my fault if he does. 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Me too hun! Fx we will!! Yeah ov is normally cd17 so got a good 3-4 days left! fx it was just a rise of some sort :-D Ahhh I know I bloody hope so hun - gonna stop trying in Dec but go on the pill in Feb/March so got a few months left so we will give it our all! 

We will all be really happy soon hun - it might take a while but WE WILL all get there, we have to all this bding best pay off haha xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath yes af is due today, no sign yet but ovulated late so I'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## HappilyTTC

Mrs B: I am sorry you are feeling that way. I can totally see it. I sometimes feel that way when my husband talks to other women- I know he would never do anything, but I still get a little jelly because I think about how another woman may be able to give him what I can't. It's good to recognize the emotion, but then realize it's just a story we are inventing in our heads and move on. :hugs:

Cath: I am doing okay. We recently got a second opinion from a doctor who agrees that a hysterectomy is my only choice. She said that there is not enough cervix left to attempt any other surgery, so come the 24th, we will most likely schedule the hyserectomy for before the end of the year. :hugs: How are you?

Nina: I want all of you to be really happy, too. I feel like there's going to be some :bfp:s before the end of the year.


----------



## Nina83

Sometimes it's hard to understand that men cope with this differently than women. 
I wish we didn't have to feel like this, like we're the ones to blame if something isn't right <3
Our OH love us no matter what :hugs:

Happily, I'm sending you guys much love at this time, you're always in my thoughts <3
You're so strong and positive, I know I'm a zillion miles away, but if you ever need anything- just let me know :hugs:

Cath, You probably didn't O yet. Our charts do a lot of ups and downs before. Hope it's right around the corner though!

Lady- FX!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Mrsb you arent gonna lose him :-( Jealousy is such a horrible thing and after everything you have gone through there are bound to be some issues along the way :-( 

LL have you tested or are you just gonna wait it out? I hope the bitch stays away!! 

Ohhhhh Happily im so so sorry hun :-( You take your time to heal after it lovely :-( agree with Nina your so strong hun I would most prob crumble into a heap :hugs: 

Nina how are you lovely? AF arrived yet? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks happily. I shouldn't be complaining when you are going through so much. What a horrible year this is! 

I cooked DH all this fave things last night to make up for acting jealous and we dtd. But this morning I'm feeling jealous again. I hate this feeling. He has never been one for clubbing and drinking but now he goes out with work friends male and female a lot and its hard for me to just stay home. I organise to go out with my friends but sometimes he tells me last minute so I dont have chance to do anything. Im jealous because he is gorgeous and obviously the women from work will get all dressed up for a night out! Oh god. Im going crazy lol. What can I do? Do I just except that he goes out a lot now? I expect other men go out a lot, probably more, im just not used to it.

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

You are not going crazy hun - We have all been there believe me! Can you go out with him one night with all his work mates - or can you and your friends go out and just somehow happen to be in the same pub and then he can introduce you to everyone and then go back to your friends so your not out 'with him' if you get me? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh and on the matter of other men going out - i cooked df a lovely 3 course meal last friday for his birthday - spent 3 hours cooking him a cake (chocolate mud pig cake google it its amazing!) and he came home wolfed his food down and then told me he was going out for 1 or 2 - ended up coming home at 2.30am - I was fuming! I used to be a jealous woman as my ex cheated on me but I know deep down DF wouldnt dream of doing it - do you think hubby would ever cheat on you? ever? If not you just have to keep saying that to yourself,. that he would never cheat on you xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't want to go out with his work mates as I think it would make me look desperate lol. Im not interested in meeting. I'd rather be the mysterious wife who could be amazing for all they know lol. 
My DH is really not the type to cheat he is loyal and level headed. I always thought that at least I never have to worry about that then suddenly I am. I think its to do with our loss as its just making everything seem so rubbish. I can't say he would never cheat as I cant be completely sure but I wouldn't expect it from him. Ive secretly read his messages from work ladies and nothing bad or kisses at the end lol. Im just jealous of him going out. 
Cath what your DF did is like what me hubby has started to do. Go out for one but stay out til 2am. I can get over it if I know others do it too lol its just not like him but he got a new manager at work who likes to go out and encourages them all to socialise outside of work. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't want to go out with his work mates as I think it would make me look desperate lol. Im not interested in meeting. I'd rather be the mysterious wife who could be amazing for all they know lol. 
My DH is really not the type to cheat he is loyal and level headed. I always thought that at least I never have to worry about that then suddenly I am. I think its to do with our loss as its just making everything seem so rubbish. I can't say he would never cheat as I cant be completely sure but I wouldn't expect it from him. Ive secretly read his messages from work ladies and nothing bad or kisses at the end lol. Im just jealous of him going out. 
Cath what your DF did is like what me hubby has started to do. Go out for one but stay out til 2am. I can get over it if I know others do it too lol its just not like him but he got a new manager at work who likes to go out and encourages them all to socialise outside of work. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, I don't want to pry too much, but I'm just looking at this from how I became after my loss.
I became VERY anti social. I'm like a hermit. I pushed away the little friends I had before. I just want to be alone to sit in my own sorrow all day and all night. I hate going out. I don't even care to see family. 
Maybe you aren't jealous or scared he'd cheat, but maybe it's more of a "he doesn't think much of our loss", "he's going out to have fun". I don't know. I'm throwing all this out because that's how I feel when DH goes out or is social. Plus, I'm jealous of him even going out, when I have no desire to.
Sort of like how I envy those who travel ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Well when DF does do it he gets a mouthing off from me lol DF and I usually go out together so when he goes out on his own i make plans to go out with the girls just so im not stuck in on my own - Do you think your jealous because you want hubby to stay in with you and comfort you in a type of way? Ahhh hun I hope you can get over this - jealousy is a bitch honestly xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath we were the same. We always went out in couples together but now all our close friends have babies so we don't see them as much so DH is filling his time in with new work friends who don't have children. It hurts us both when we see our friends with their children so I think he is getring away from that. Last night we had a lovely meal together and tonight we are going for a meal with another couple. I don't think he is cheating but the feeling I get when he goes out is a feeling of being cheated on. 
Nina yes I dont actually want to go out as all im bothered about is making a baby and staying home to look after it. But I still see my friends for coffee etc just not as often and I try to avoid my friends with children. Problem is that all our mutual friends hace children. 
I guess some men go out almost every night and leave their wife to put the children to bed. Dh is going out about once a week or maybe twice. Its the women im jealous of! I need to get a grip coz I will drive hubby away xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you think its not the fact he will cheat on other women but hes cheating on you with the drink if that makes any sense? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Could be but I am jealous of the women being there. Like he is choosing them over me. I think they will fancy him. At least he doesn't lie to me about who he is with. He doesn't get really drunk. Mostly he drives and drops mates off etc. He says he likes the conversations with the men and the women just happen to be there. I think this is just a phrase. Hopefully he will get it out his system or a new manager who doesn't want to go out all the time. He showed me texts from his boss asking him out for drinks last night but he turned him down. What I don't get is how or why these people go out so often! Some have partners, are they not bothered? They are neglecting their partners and go out all the time! I think hubby and I just have a better relationship than most and now they are dragging ours down to their level. I think hubby feels daft if he doesn't go out. Like he is under the thumb. And he will miss out on work talk and maybe bot get promoted etc xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I think I can completely understand how you feel, Mrs. B. It's not that I worry my husband will cheat, but I can sometimes be jelly that he CHOOSES to spend time with them over me. I then have to realize that I shouldn't take things so personally and not to make assumptions about the reason for his actions. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

It helps to talk about it on here and get your opinions. I know he is trustworthy but I still feel jealous. Hopefully the feeling will go.

Hows is everyone? Hows your cycles going? 
I'm waiting for temp rise
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, this sounds like a lot of women I work with. 
They are married, but it seems like they're never at home to actually be with their OH! They're always busy going out, and the OH is doing the same... I think it's strange sometimes. I also think it's just a phase. 
My Coworker told me once that the only time they meet is pretty much in bed. How odd is that. 
I guess everyone just has different relationships.

AF is very very light already. I'm not worried about it being too short because the second day was pretty heavy. My periods are getting shorter, which I like, but since it doesn't make O day come any sooner, well then, what good is it? :s
Next weekend we'll be on vacation, celebrating our anniversary and DH's birthday. I was hoping O would fall then so we could celebrate ;) But looks like it'll be afterwards. Oh well, we'll still be celebrating :)
I'll be starting to temp tomorrow. I always like the week of AF because it means no temping. I did temp in the evening and my temps were extremely low. I was tempted to temp in the morning to see how low they actually are but what good would that do. 
This will also be the first cycle trying preseed. I opened it and thought it was supposed to be EWCM-ish, but it's kind of sticky. I hope it works. This and morning sex is a win win combo- no? ;)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina sounds like u got it sussed! I think it will be a winner 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I hope so!

I absolutely hate waiting for O. I forgot how lousy it makes me feel. The nausea and cramps kicked in yesterday. Plus, I think I'm developing another yeast infection or something. 
I temped with a digital this morning and got 36.0! Couldn't believe it, I never got that low! So I used my good old mercury glass one and got 36.3. Don't tell DH, but I think I'll stick to my glass one.

I worked on my quilt last night, I feel like I'm on a roll ;) It's a big huge heart, half is already done, and yesterday I got quite a bit done on the second half. I have a feeling that by the end of the week I might just finish the front panel! I really want this quilt to be for my little bub :(
DH and I talked about it yesterday. I told him I feel like my life is pretty shitty altogether. I hate my job. I feel like a complete failure there. He keeps asking "are you ok?" I'm getting tired of saying no all the time.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Well done with your quilt hun. Keep up the good work!

I know my life feels terrible at the moment too. I think we are feeling quite similar. I'm lucky that I like my job though. I guess a change of career at the moment wouldn't be good if u have a baby soon, which u will . 

I got a nice temp rise this morning so looks like ive ovulated. We have dtd every other day and then 3 in a row since positive opk so looks like I followed smep without really planning to. I've done the same pattern as my bfp so im going to be sadly disappointed when it doesn't work lol

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I feel a bit better about hubby at the moment. He got asked to go out last night but didn't. He is taking our wedding photographs into work today as someone at work might use our photographer. He is also talking about us having a house party and his mate from work can dj and invite our friends etc. So im guessing he wouldn't be doing those things if he was up to no good lol. 

X


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, It's good you feel better about DH. I really think guys just go through phases. Women too ;)
Now begins the TWW, I have a good feeling! 

I'm quite miserable, career wise. I actually stayed at my job to begin with because I told myself "3 more months and then we can begin TTC, and then only 9 more months..." I'm the sucker who actually waits 6 months at a new job.
Little did I know it would take us forever to get pregnant, only to loose it. So here I am, almost 2 years into a job I hate. Ugh.
I'd switch jobs though, if I could find one. I'm always on the lookout. I don't care right now, if I find something better I won't be waiting 6 months. I can't put my life on hold forever. 
I feel like such a fool for waiting in the first place. No one does anyways. I'm the only idiot.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Well I hope u find another job soon and can be happier. This ttc crap is hard work and proving a lobg process. I cant ever see my journey coning to an end. I hope this is all our cycles and we all get bfps on this thread
X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How is everyone? X


----------



## Nina83

Good morning :)
I still have a yeast infection :( But started taking tablets last night so I wouldn't miss O. Counting down the days until our weekend. 
I don't know if I should get DH anything. I got him something for his birthday, but have no clue what to get him for our anniversary. We're kind of like that, no presents :wacko:

Cath, I saw the cake you made for your OH- amazing!!! I definitely need to make that someday!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dh and I are the same Nina, we don't bother with presents for anniversary. We get lovely cards and usually have a night away. Maybe u could bake him a cake? 

X


----------



## Nina83

I actually thought of getting cupcakes from the woman who made out cake, with the same flowers, but I would never make it to her bakery in time.
The best presents always seem to come at random times, which is always fun. I really don't expect anything, except flowers which I'm sure I'll get. 
My coworker went all out for her husbands birthday, sky diving, a hotel, a huge party and a weekend at a hotel. She was in total shock when I told her all we do is go out for dinner! Sometimes I feel bad about not doing anything, but then again, sometimes just staying at home snuggled up and KNOWING it's a special night is the best ever <3
I'm sure I'll find a perfect present for him next month ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Exactly! U dont need to spend lots of money to show u love soneone. Dh and my birthday are in the same week so we sometimes have a joint BBQ with family and friends in our garden. We dont do presents except for special birthdays, then we go crazy lol. I took dh to las vegas for his 30th and he is planning a holiday for my 30th too.
Just a good excuse for a holiday really.
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina dont feel bad hun!! We dont go all out for each others birthdays - we just buy a present - go out for food and go out for drinks with friends - if its a special birthday like 30th/40th/50th then ill roll the boat out haha! 

Ohhh you'll have to upload a pic of the quilt hun so we can see!! When do you think you will be finished? and dont worry your secret is safe about the thermometer :-D 

MrsD!! Yay for ov woohooo!! Iv got everything x for you hun!! 

LL how are you doing lovely??

Happily I hope you are ok hun - your in my thoughts xxxxxx

Nina that cake took me ages and now my boss wants me to bake her one this week grrrrrrr!!
I had the most amount of EWCM I have ever ever had in my life - normally its not noticeable but oh my god Saturday It felt like i had wet myself so we dtd - we really need to bang our heads together we have been sooooo busy again this week we only dtd twice! wednesday and Sat and I think i ov sat/sun so not holding out much hope but we need to be doing it like rabbits! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, 
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd442/PurplePeonyToo/internet-high-five-place-hand-.jpg

woot woot for EWCM!

When DH had his 30th, we got married. So we were broke afterwards ;) But I did get him a super fancy watch and hey, he got me ;)
It's my 30th in December and he wants to do something special but I'm just all meh whatever. When he asks me what I want I'm like, seriously? All I want is a BFP. But I can't tell him that again. Other than that there is nothing I want. I can't be shallow and tell him I want shoes or something... Or can I? I don't know, if there is something I'd like from him it would be something more meaningful than shoes. Actually, the best bday present I got from him was a handmade coupon book ;) I have yet to cash one in!

I hope the front panel of the quilt will be finished by next weekend. I absolutely hate cutting half squares which is most of the work. After that it's a breeze. I told DH that it's not much of sewing a quilt than it is cutting the fabric. Humph. 
Here's a picture of how it will look like. I'm a copycat so it'll be in the same colors :)

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-xPIinTSuq68/UOX8N4JKSLI/AAAAAAAAL_A/Vg5h2QpkcnQ/s640/i+heart+you+quilt+ombre+pattern.jpg

I want to sew one next year as well and raffle it off for donations for breast cancer awareness month. I want to do something meaningful. I feel so selfish sometimes.


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm now 4 days late and still no af. Tested on Saturday and BFN....cried and cried as I was late I really thought I was


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL84 I think u need to test again!!! Good luck 

Nina that quilt looks lovely. Id never be able to make anything like that! 

Cath it only takes one! I hope u get lucky off that one bd and your super wet ewcm

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im 3dpo and my temp has dropped to just above coverline. Very unusual for me! Mine normally goes high and stays high even on bfp cycle. FF still giving me crosshairs tho. Interesting to see what my temp will be tomorrow

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, I have everything crossed for you!
I really hope this is it <3

Lady, keep us updated. That sounds like what happened to me last cycle. I really hope yours ends differently! I really NEED to know a woman who didn't get a BFP until later on!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Nina. I hope this year can end well for us all xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Well update....nothing has changed still no af! if she is coming u wish she would just hurry up!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have u not tested again? X


----------



## ladyluck84

Did another digital (there were 2 in the packet) last night as was about to go to bed and saw it and bfn so af must just be late


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww sorry about the bfn. We will have to wait and sew what happens. Xxx

Ive randomly taken my temp now and its still low. I cant understand what's going on! I'm sure I must of ovulated. Got sore nipples and positive opk and two days of very high temps! See what tomorrow brings

Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath- I am doing okay. Been off for a bit trying to process everything. I hope we get some :bfp:s on here soon!


----------



## Nina83

Lady, digital aren't that sensitive. Are you going to get blood taken?
Are you temping as well?


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB thats so weird i havent been temping this month but woke up early and decided to temp and mine is still low?! CP is closed - very weird?!

Awww Lady I hate being stuck in Limbo!!! I hope AF Or a BFP shows up very soon for you hun - like Nina said though Digis arent that sensitive...have you got an ic there?

Happily its going to take a while for you to get your head around things hun but we are all here for you :hugs:

Nina how is the quilt? Any more progress? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning.

Cath strange that your temp is low too. Mine a little higher today so think im still 4dpo. We are so close again this cycle if u are 2dpo.

Happily bigs hugs to u xxx

LL84 yes digitals arent very sensitive. I hope u get bfp or af soon as not knowing is worse thsn starting a new cycle. 

Nina. How are u today? 

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Off to the doctors in the morning I hope they have answers!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck LL84 keep us updated xxx


----------



## hilslo

Found you all!!!!! Sorry - I was clearly a moron and totally missed the fact that the thread had moved to the buddies section (despite looking back and realising that Cath's e-mail was v clear)
Not much to update from me. 9 weeks after my mmc and still waiting for af. I had a second erpc on Monday to remove a small (<2cm) bit of "retained product". I got a negative hpt about two weeks ago so it's just a waiting game now. Urgh!
MrBP - I hope your edd wasn't too bad. Mine is coming up on Tuesday and dh has been sent to Poland for work so won't be around for it :-(. Part of me is looking forward to it so I don't have to dread it anymore!
I going to have a read back through the older posts to catch up. xx


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo- welcome back! You were missed :)
How was knitting night? ;)
My edd is also coming up. My acupuncturist asked how I am doing, if I'm stressed out because it's not happening yet, and (auto correct just corrected beacsue to beachwear?) I'm not stressed. I'm depressed that "why did it happen". She told me that once my edd is over, I might "let go" a bit more and it might come easier. I can't believe it's almost been 9 months.

Lady, good you're going to a doctors- hopefully you'll get a clear answer!

Mrs.B and Cath- cycle buddies? FX for both of you. Strange you might have lower temps, but I've come to realize, that sometimes- a chart can just be wack. Doesn't mean anything good, and doesn't mean anything bad. It's just wacko. It's frustrating that after a MC you just have to accept than anything can happen without meaning behind it.

Happily- Sending lots of love your way <3

I had a pretty bad day today. My pregnant coworker started talking about birthing options to my other coworker, just outside my office. I closed my door, but that wasn't enough and my ipod was dead so I couldn't drown out their voices. 
Then a guy I work with came in and asked why he has to listen to birth talk, and just hearing it from him, and kicking him out because I didn't want to hear it from him made me feel bad. We're close and he's super sensitive, I know he'd be sympathetic, but I just didn't want to talk about it. 
Then the girls started talking about epidural and stuff. They were 3 girls, 2 who know of my MC. It was just killing me inside. The girl was laughing, and all I was thinking was "it's not over until it's over, don't laugh yet". How morbid. I just wanted her to shut the f*ck up.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I know what you mean I'm always shocked how people talk. A girl I know announced she was pregnant on Facebook the day she found out at only 4 weeks. I guess people who get pregnant quickly and never lose a baby just presume everything is going to be ok. I wish I could go back to being that naive


----------



## hilslo

Right, I've had to come over to the computer and tapping it all in one finger at a time was just far too slow! I've read all the way through from the begininning and it made me realise how much I've missed you guys and how important you are me to keep me sane and make me chuckle. Prize for best chuckle goes to LL - one glass holidng a champagne flute and the other sticking up the finger on NYE! :rofl: 

Happily - oh my goodness, I very rarely swear, even in real life but what you have gone through this year is truly sh*t. I'm so sorry you've had another blow. I wish there was a way of making it better for you :hugs:. What amazing frineds you have though!:flower:

Nina- the knitting course was great - I learnt to cable knit and lace knit. The final week was tough (baby booties :nope:) I was rubbish at them. Turns out I can't make a baby or baby booties lol! 

People assume you just "get over it" I think. Having said that, until you've been through this, I don't really think you can understand just how painful it is. I came off the pill 17 months ago and really thought it would happen quickly. It did for our other friends. DH used to joke about how his supersperm were going to get me pregnant first try- it seems ridiculously naive now! I have a girl who works for me who talks about her son ALL the time. As she works for me I don't feel like I can tell her to shut up but sometimes I really feel like it. The other girl who was 7 weeks ahead of me is due to bring in her baby any day now. I wish i know when she was planning it so I could take the day off or work from home. I just can't bear it!

Anyway, sorry for the long thread - it's been a while :wacko:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome back Hilslo. You have been missed! Sorry u are still waiting on af. 

I know what u all mean about being naive. I hear so many people just presume their pregnancy will go to plan, it's nice in a way that they can think that. 
A woman from my works baby is due anyday now. I saw her in the hospital when were we having our scans! When she has her baby it will really hit home to me. I do think that once this month is over then I might not feel so negative. 
At least we got like minded person here who understand to talk to

Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: :hugs: How crappy of your co-workers! I would have reacted the same way. 

Hilslo: Thank you! :hugs: I don't know the point of all this in my life but all I can do is roll with the punches.


----------



## ladyluck84

Welcome back hilslo!!


----------



## hilslo

Good luck at the doctors today Ladyluck. How was your temperature this morning? And yours MrsB?


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies!

Yay Hilslo you found us :happydance: I hope AF hurries up for you hun!!

Happily how you doing hun? Is it the 24th your having the procedure done? :hugs:

LL Gl at the drs hun I hope they can figure out what the H is going on?!

MrsB What was your temp like this am hun? 

Nina im so sorry your having a shitty day at work hun i hope today is a bit better for you :-(

My temp last night was way up so I think yesterdays might have been a fluke cause DF slept late and made me answer him before i took my temp lol its still up this am and along with the EWCM on the weekend I think my ticker is right xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all.

My temp was high again today! So im pleased with that. I'm teally wanting sore boobs tho like I usually do and never get them.

Happily I've tried to find reasons why things have happened to me in life but they are not explanations. It's nothing u did or need to learn, its just life deals out random things to anyone. Always thinking about you hun. I hope u are doing ok xxx

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Only now my sore boobs have arrived hun - looks like we are looking forward to a crazy 2ww!

Totally agree with what Mrsb has just said Happily but the way you are dealing with his is amazing, xxx


----------



## Nina83

Quick update before I'm off to a LONG weekend!
Slept real bad last night, do NOT take acidophilus before going to bed. Bad idea. Very bad.
So I woke up at 4:00, then went back to bed at 5. Woke up at 8:15 took temp- sky high. I think I'm screwed with temping this cycle. I'm not sure I want to wake up at 7 each morning on vacation and temp. Might be a good idea to "relax" this cycle.
I should get a +OPK on Sunday, we'll still be at the hotel, so yes. Morning sex this cycle. 
Heavy nausea has kicked in (also woke me up at night). 
Hope everyone has a great weekend! Mucho love, see you on Monday <3


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: :hi: Have fun. Take a break from all this.

Mrs. B: It's so hard to not think I did something to cause all this. I mean, it's cervical cancer caused by HPV, but I know that it still not my "fault." I know life is a wash at the end of it all and I have lots to be grateful for. This stuff is tough. Thank you for your support.

Cath: The 24th is my follow-up for the conization. My GYN said he can't proceed with the hysterectomy until I have healed from that. My husband will be there at the appointment. He has to approve the hysterectomy as well. Sillness, huh? I think I am healing okay. I went for a run yesterday 
(2.5 miles) and didn't bleed. I did cramp, but a little hydrocodone helped that. I really can't wait to get on with it. I just want some closure, ya know?


----------



## ladyluck84

So I went to the doctors. When I arrived they told me mine was ill and u was seeing the useless man I saw when I miscarried! he did have a clue!!!! He said I probably had a virus and come back in a week if af still hasn't arrived and are my own doctor!! WTF?! Had anyone else heard if af not arriving it arriving late when having being ill though my own sign is being dizzy. He made me test for a urine infection even though I said I was fine. He then asked when I had an STI check I informed him it was last month for my fertility referal and after those suggestions he was stumped


----------



## HappilyTTC

Ugh!!! What misfortune to get him again! And what a terrible doctor!!!! :dohh:

I have heard of AF coming late due to being ill or taking meds, but I don't think that a doctor should just write it off as that.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry your doctor was rubbish. I hope af comes soon so u can start a fresh.

My temp dropped again this morning at 6dpo. This chart is crazy! It makes me worry about my hormones as they must be whats causes these ups and downs?

X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Double post. Oops.


----------



## HappilyTTC

They could be Mrs. B. My endocrinologist told me they could be erratic due to slight hypothyroidism. (Also, I have sleep apnea and that affects them.)


----------



## ladyluck84

Well ladies af had arrived 9 days late and I'm not good sorry tmi but lots if clots and I'm in a lot if pain. : ( not sure what all this is about but I will be glad when it's over!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry u are in pain ll84. I hope its over soon xxx

I've had a terrible weekend so far. I got invited round a friends house for pizza and I had a migraine all day but still made an effort and went regardless. There was only 4 of us and the other 2 have children. Well our friend happily announced she is pregnant! At the beginning of the evening so I had to sit all night fighting back tears and pretending to be happy when I was dying inside. They all know what I have been through and the other two thought she was very insensitive too but didn't tell her. I can't believe she invited me to hurt me. I feel so hurt xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh no MrsB! I dread evenings like that. I've found myself avoiding people that I think might be pregnant. If they've got kids I'm okay. You would hope that those people who know what we've been through would be more understanding but sometimes it seems not. Well done for being strong though. One day it will be us announcing that good news and hopefully we will do it with a bit more sensitivity. Big hugs to you. x


----------



## hilslo

Just poas (opk) and got a positive!!!! So excited. We're not trying this cycle due to all the scraping etc (and dh is in Poland for work so can't now anyway lol!) but hopefully this means my body is getting back to normal! Fingers crossed I get a temp of 36.5 or more soon ( that's my ovulation temp. Not sure why but this seems to be my minimum temp post o and I never get it pre o unless I've been drinking?
My temps have been a bit all over the place but will try to stick to strict timings from now on!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Hilslo. 
Thing is when I announced my pregnancy I was very sensitive to people. I didnt do a big congratulations to me party! Some people are so selfish xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hi everyone, I'm back :)
We had a great weekend. I've caught up on everything. 
Hilslo- Great news! This cycle was way to long :hugs: 
We're cycle buddies- I got my +OPk this morning as well!

Mrs.B- I'm so sorry :hugs: I also try and avoid people who might announce their pregnancy. I kind of live in fear because I know that 2 of my close coworkers are also trying. 

Lady, Sorry AF got you. That sounds like crap. Sorry. Hopefully it's just a one time glitch and next cycle everything will be textbook perfect <3

AFM- We had an awesome weekend, I really didn't want it to end :( I was afraid the whole time that the salt and minerals might "damage" something. I was super dry down there, and so happy I got the preseed last month. It came in handy ;)
I got a squinter OPK yesterday morning, and I just got so depressed, thinking it's just not going to happen this month. The yeast infection and all just got to me. Plus, no cramps at all. In the evening I got an almost +OPK, so I knew this morning I'd get a smiley. I did :) We had morning sex (don't prove me wrong!) and didn't go down to the dead sea again, so I was relived I wouldn't have to worry about the salt again. 
But, I did get a slight rise in temps. I'm trying not to over think anything, and also tell myself that just when everything looks bezerk- that's the cycle it'll work. 
I got another +OPk this evening, and tomorrow we'll DTD again. Since I usually ovulate within 24 hours of a +OPK, if I do ovulate overnight, tomorrow morning sperm might catch it- right? 
I'm so tired of thinking about everything. Bleh. I don't want to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## hilslo

Hugs. I only wish that the ladies with the kindest hearts got the rewards they deserve. How are you doing apart from your insensitive friend? I met up with a friend who had a girl earlier this year. She had 3 miscarriages before getting her thb and said all the heartbreak was worth it. We just have to try our best to hang onto that thought. 
Even though I have my doubts I just have to hold onto the fact that one day it will be us. It just has to be.


----------



## hilslo

Nina woo hoo for cycle buddies! I hope this is your last one for 9 months! 
Glad you had a great weekend. You definitely deserve a break and some well timed, happy bding!


----------



## Nina83

Thanks Hilslo <3
I also forgot to mention my acupuncture appointment I had Wednesday.
It was great. It's mainly reflexology though. About 20 minutes needles, 40-50 minutes reflexology! By the time she was done she said "if this didn't get your uterus ready- I don't know what will!"
I started to think that maybe the lack of cramps was due to the acupuncture/reflexology? This is a new women, and I've never had it done so close to O before. I really wanted/needed another meeting with her this week but she couldn't, so next Monday. I kind of feel like I need it to be more intense in the beginning. More often right now.


----------



## ladyluck84

How was the acupuncture I have read about how good it is for fertility and I was considering it but not sure I could relax


----------



## Nina83

It's good. I hate needles, and I'm always afraid I'll move my hand over one and break it and it will be stuck in me! But that CAN'T happen. 
It's great for relaxation. I like the girl who does it to me, the previous one, I feel was more experienced, and talkative which was great because the silence can really be a bummer. But I feel like we're opening up a bit more, which is great. Talking is also helping, even if it's about the weather. 
Even if acupuncture doesn't really work, it helps me with the stress, which is one of my main concerns.

Slept horribly last night. Heartburn kept me up, plus super bloated, could not sleep on my tummy at all. -OPK this morning, nausea, plus no temp rise. I have no idea what's going on, but I hope it's all good and I did ovulate.
DTD this morning as well, hips up. FX and the praying begins.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina im glad u had a lovely weekend and got your positive opk! Good luck with that morning sex!! Im glad u are enjoying the acupuncture. I'd like to try it one day but does look scary. 

Hilslo congrats on your positive opk 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning everyone! 

Nina glad you had a fab weekend and woohoo for pos opk!! 

Hilslo This cycle will be nice and relaxed for you as your not ttc this month - a nice chilled out month :-D

Happily how you doing hun?

Awww LL sorry for painful AF hun :hugs: atleast your out of limbo now and onwards for next month!

Awww Mrsb im so sorry your friend did that hun thats really insensitive of her! im glad your friends think so too!

I had a bit of a shitty weekend too - had to go to df aunties birthday party which i really didnt want to go to as iv been feeling exhausted lately - got there and his auntie came over to us to tell us that her daughter is pregnant - only 8 weeks but as soon as she came off the implant she caught straight away- i was really happy for her saying all the usual congratulations and asking how she is etc but when we got home df said to me that i need to stop being jealous of people being pregnant!!! I was soooooooooo shocked as im not jealous at all - i get a pang of ... well i dont know what it is but def not jealousy - as soon as I hear one of my friends are preg but im over the moon for them so we had a lil bicker but the cheeky sod said that he is jealous over his cousin being pregnant argh MEN!!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath im sorry u have had a similar experience to me over the weekend. DH was the same with me saying it doesn't matter to us if she is pregnant etc and I totally agree. He just doesn't get it. I was happy for her but was upset by the way I was told. No need for big announcements. I don't like that kind of thing. But im not jealous as im so used to people getting pregnant before me, it's happened time and time again. I bet u feel the same xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly the same hun, i cant put my finger on what it is though? Its like a sunken feeling in your stomach?? The way your friend done it was just mean though hun - she could have told you just her and you on your own before she announced it like that? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know. I feel so hurt by how she did it. She is totally selfish. She isn't a close friend but still, u would think she would have feelings x


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hilslo: Good luck! :thumbup:

Nina: Yay to a positive OPK!!! And morning :sex: Wishing you :dust:

Mrs B: Wow! How insenstive of her! I cannot imagine what you felt. And knowing that you are trying... she is something else. :hugs:

Cath: I am doing okay. Have that follow-up finally this week.  It feels like it's been forever- time is creeping by. I will know more about a timeline on Thursday. I felt the same way when people would announce their pregnancy. I was over the moon for them, but at the same time sad for me. Not jealous, but some feeling I couldn't put my finger on. 

As for me, this weekend was spent catching up with old friends and their family. No one knows about my looming hysterectomy, so everyone (especially those who just had babies or are pregnant) kept asking me when we were going to have a baby. First of all, like it's that easy. Second of all, well, I can't. It was tough. I know that no one meant any harm, but it was still a hard pill to take over and over again.


----------



## hilslo

Urgh. Why do people ask???? If you are pregnant but are trying to keep it private it's awkward and if you're trying and failing or just can't it's awful. Surely the chances of making someone feel good about this question is so slim people should just never ask it!

How are you feeling about Thursday? I hope finding timelines etc at least lets you start to plan. I'll be thinking of you.

LL - how is af treating you? Is it still super painful or has it eased off a bit?

Afm no sign of a temp rise this morning but a lot of pain on my left hand side this morning so hopeful I will see a rise tomorrow and that next month I o from the right.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi I'm feeling much better though extremely tearful still the smallest things are setting me off. I'm just hugely unhappy I'm hoping my appointment Friday will be my referral and something good to focus on. I'm back to temping and using the fertility monitor. I know it's stupid but they let me feel more in control of things. 

How is everyone feeling about Christmas approaching? I usually really love Christmas but I told my family I was pregnant on Christmas Day and there was lots of talk about "this time next year we will have a baby in the house" that this year I'm dreading it. I'm hoping that nearer the time I will be in a better frame of mind and it will cheer me up


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily im sorry u had to go through that. Beats me why people have to ask! Must of been very hard for you with what you are dealing with. Xxx

Ll84 I feel the same about xmas. It should of been so different! Im going to buy a childrens book for my future child. I bought one last year too. It will be hard but I will be pleased when 2013 is over. 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hmmm.... Not sure if I'm loving the new look... Will take some time to get used to!

Lady, I totally understand how temping and the small things can make you feel in control- it's not stupid at all! We don't celebrate Christmas, but I know what you mean about the holidays. It's tough, but I hope we all get a nice December surprise <3

Happily, People need to start minding their own business. Especially the new parents. They're the worst. It's like they've formed a club and are on the hunt for new members. 

Cath, where are you dear?

AFM- Still have heartburn, insomnia, O pains and stupid nausea. All the weight I've gained has gone straight to my boobs. I really like being sort of flat. Oh well :(
DTD last night as well, temp went slightly up this morning, but I also woke up about an hour earlier this morning to drive DH to the train. BBT adjuster said to ignore. I really hope this is the month :dust:


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina how does bbt adjustor work?


----------



## Nina83

I'm not sure, maybe just calculates the average?
I have a feeling temping this month is not going to work! Maybe it's for the best.


----------



## hilslo

Well today is the day I've been dreading. The "how far along would I be" question is now "what would I be doing with him/her".
I feel sad but not too bad thankfully. I knew when I had my mmc that I wouldn't be pregnant by my due date so I guess I've had a couple of months to accept it. 
Well onwards and upwards and I'm not entirely sure but think I got my temp rise this morning. I woke up at 5.30 and in my groggy state thought it was later and took my temp (36.2) then promptly fell back to sleep. I then took it when my alarm went off at 6.45 (36.4) but pressed snooze and fell asleep again until 7 when I normally take it and it was 36.5. No idea why I went a bit mental with the temping this morning. Well that's a blatant lie, I do know. I was so hopeful/worried about o that I woke up early and kept it up!
Anyway, I've chalked my chart up as 36.5 as today of all days I need to feel like I'm a step closer. If it's down again tomorrow I'll deal with that tomorrow!

Nina - v jealous. I wish when I put weight on it went straight to my boobs. I'd be stuffing down a lot of cakes!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Fingers crossed that is your rise.


----------



## Nina83

LOL Hilslo! It finds it's way to other places as well! ;)
Did your temps continue to rise?

Mrs.B, That's a nice idea about buying a childrens book. I found that sometimes buying for my future children gives me a calming feeling. Something to look forward to. 
All the stuff I bought is patiently waiting for my little bub to wear/play with.

I think I'm coming down with something :( I knew temping this month would be bad. I have a sore throat. I drank so much tea yesterday I gained 1 kg of water weight. Yikes. At least I know it's from water! 
Insomnia as well, I don't know why. I'm not terribly worried or stressed about work. I just tossed and turned in bed. I hope my spike in temps stays that way and is not because of my sore throat.

A girl I work with who I told about my MC, and she told me they were TTC told me a few months ago that they did genetic testing and she's positive for Tay&#8211;Sachs, and now her husbands is testing. If he's clear they're OK to go.
I felt horrible for her, they've only been trying about 3 months or so and now put it on hold until they get answers.
She told me that even if he's negative, they'll have the option of IVF to choose a healthy embryo. Or whatever it's called. I don't know why, but it got me angry that she has the option of getting better health care even when nothing is wrong, and I know IVF isn't fun, but I'm not even getting tested until 3 MC happen. Why do I have to wait?
Everyone here does genetic testing, well, only one of the parents. If a test comes out negative, or positive, whatever, then the other parent tests.
She then went on to say that they are NTNP right now, but if they do get pregnant at least she'll be happy to know that she can get pregnant and that's already a good sign. I was kind of sitting there like... Yeah, so what? I can get pregnant and? It doesn't really mean anything.
A tiny bit of me sighed a relief that I won't have to hear her announce her pregnancy for a little bit more though. I feel like a horrible person :( 
I'm just so bitter that 2 girls in my office had oopsies and everything is fine. I feel like a failure.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thanks, Mrs. B.

@ Nina! Hahahaha. :rofl: :rofl: They're on the club and are on the hunt for new members? That's hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: That made my morning.

In other news, the hubs and I got a puppy! Pics of it in my journal. He's a cutie. (of course, I am biased.)


----------



## cathgibbs

Afternoon everyone how are we all?! 

Iv just read what everyone wrote and completely forgot what was said lol im soooo tired! 

Happily!! Hes gorgeous!! GL for tomorrow hun (sorry if your apt isnt tomorrow my head is fried lately) xxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Afternoon everyone how are we all?!
> 
> Iv just read what everyone wrote and completely forgot what was said lol im soooo tired!
> 
> Happily!! Hes gorgeous!! GL for tomorrow hun (sorry if your apt isnt tomorrow my head is fried lately) xxxx

It is tomorrow! Thank you! I am looking forward to some resolution and some final answers. :hugs:

And thank you! He is super sweet, too!


----------



## cathgibbs

Let us know how it goes hun ill be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Thinking of u tomorrow happily. Let us know how u get on


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck Happily xxx


----------



## hilslo

Thinking if you too Happily. Fingers crossed there is some resolution. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies I have a Q - We will be stopping ttc Feb in readiness for the wedding - what would be the best way to prevent getting pregnant (kills me to say that after trying TO GET pregnant for the past 2 years ) pill - condoms (although DF hates them) - dont want the implant or injection as iv had them before eurgh xxx


----------



## Nina83

Since I stopped BC 4 years ago and until we got married we used condoms. The night of we started using the pull out method as well as condoms.
But that's also taking a chance, if you're willing to.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah thats what I thought - we cant really take no chances with us getting married abroad - if it was over here we wouldnt mind so much but we have both agreed we dont want a baby younger than 6 months old being out in the Cypriut heat so I think its going to be the pill for 15 months then he will have to wear condoms until the wedding :-( arghhhh its sucks to think we would have had a 3 year old child at our wedding if we didnt have any of the miscarriages or ectopic. xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I havent been on the pill for 9 years now. We used the pull out method and it worked fine....now I can see why lol. The pill is quite good as lots of people conceive quickly as soon as they stop taking it. 

Im 12dpo now and have mild af cramps. I think she will be here soon. My temp went very high this morning which is just cruel. It's playing tricks on me and mind games lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont know if its true or now or how much medical insight has actually gone into out but there was a thread on here a few months back/last year about long term use of the pill can cause your first mc - whether its just pure coincidence i dont know but there was a huge majority who had been on the pill longer than 2 years and mc their first? thats all im weary about but if i come off it after 15 months i should be ok?

Will you test hun or just wait and see if af arrives?? any other symptoms xxx


----------



## Nina83

I was on BC for about 8 years. I was off it for about 2.5 years until we started trying. I don't link it to my MC.
I know some women go on the pill intentionally to boost their fertility, but IMHO it's rubbish. Some women get pregnant the second they get off BC, and for some- it totally wacks everything out of balance and then you're left with wonky cycles for 6 months or more.
Personally, I wouldn't go on the pill again because it made my life miserable. I never had any sex drive, plus a bunch of other health issues. The only downside was that I got acne. 
MrsB, that was what I was thinking as well! Looking back, we should have had at least one accident during the time we used the pull out method! I'm just telling myself that everything is fine and DH managed to get out in time.
We actually had one condom incident, and after that I took the morning after pill. We fought like HELL after that. We didn't really talk about taking it, DH just kind of freaked out and sent me out to get it and take it. I was unemployed at the time. I still blame my heavier periods for that!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I came off the pill because it was giving me migraines. 

Im just going to wait as im sure af will come in next few days if not today. I don't have any symptoms! I know I cant be pregnant without my sore boobs  
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

My headaches decreased greatly after coming off the pill as well. 
You never know- every pregnancy is different <3


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB I agree with Nina hun no 2 pregnancies are the same the sore boobs might appear at 5 weeks :-D I do get what you mean though as iv caught myself doing it this morning - prodding them and thinking hhmmm they arent sore = bfn for me! 

Awww Nina given the circumstances for when you took the morning after pill it sounds like the best idea at the time hun and who is to say that you would have been pregnant after that - dont beat yourself up about the past hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes Cath is right Nina. Lots of people take the morning after pill, i have done in the past but not with DH. 

I'd expect to have some symptoms with a bfp. I know AF will come but my chart is so different this month:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

first time ive logged onto the 'new' looking B&B, i don't like it! lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

its too 'plain' isnt it hun?? Your chart is looking amazeballs MrsB! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, your chart looks good! Why on earth are you thinking you're out?!
Especially if your chart is different. FX!

I don't think my MC was relating in any way to the morning after pill, I took it a year before we started ttc. I really think I just had bad luck. 
I never got sore boobs. But don't think I don't prod and jab at them as well!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I just know im out because I have nothing I had last bfp lol but its definitely an unusual chart for me anyway. 

Yeah the site is too plain and bright! I prefer it on my phone version xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath: I would use condoms to not take a risk. I think that's the best choice. AND sex on the wedding night will sure feel better after so long of using condoms. :blush:

Mrs B: Your chart looks amazing! Fingers are so crossed!

Nina: I think a lot of my recent period issues were due to the morning after pill. I really believe it. I used it twice in the year before my husband and I started dating and it really messed my system up. The pill didn't seem to mess me up, though.


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily how did it go lovely? ? Xxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Happily how did it go lovely? ? Xxxx

It's only 1030am here. My appointment is at 300pm. As soon as I get out, I will post. 

:hugs: Thank you for asking.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh crumbs lol sorry hun I didn't think of the bloody time difference! Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

The time difference is confusing u hadn't thought either cath. 

Mrs B this could be a good thing. Like has already been said every pregnancy is different and if your chart is good then that's a great sign. Crossing everything....apart from my legs ; )


----------



## Nina83

Happily, there are so many hormones jammed into that thing that anything is possible.
It's scary really.


----------



## hilslo

MrsB your chart looks amazing!!!! If your temp is high again tomorrow I'd be testing! )

Cath - I think the pill messed my body up - plus it took 3 months after coming off it to get my period back. I def won't be going back on it until I'm done having kids. If you could bear to keep temping you wouldn't need to use condoms all the time, just around o time. On the other had the pill is v good at skipping a period if you're going on holiday!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies. 

Ll84 love how u are crossing everything but your legs lol I like it!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hilso, Crosshairs! Awesome!
We're true cycle buddies now, actually hoping for more than that ;)


----------



## hilslo

Woo hoo cycle buddy. You can have my sharre of babydust this cycle as we didn't try!

MrsB - what was your temp this morning?

Happily - hoping no news is good news but still thinking of you. x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all.

My temp was high but not as high as yesterday. It is back in line with my flat temps at 36.7 if u look st my chart on previous page. 
Still feel crampy and defo expect af today.

Happily hope your appointment went ok.

Hilslo and nina cycle buddies!!! 

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

now I'm behind you all as only day 8!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

But u will soon be ahead of us all  x


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina and Hilslo: Yay to those crosshairs!!!

Mrs. B and everyone: Thank you for the concern.

My conization is healing perfectly. I am 95% healed, which is great news. My husband is excited because it means we can have sex, but at this point, two things:

(1) I just don't feel like it.
(2) I am kinda upset that it takes 6 weeks without sex for him to ask about when we will finally have sex.

So... all that into consideration, we will wait. I "started my period" this morning. Not really. I might have, though. :winkwink:

As for the appointment, my hysterectomy is scheduled for November 21. I will most likely be out of work for the rest of the year, but that is only if I can get at least two weeks of additional leave. Right now, I have one month of leave saved. 

Hoping ya'll are having a great day.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I agree Happily. Don't have sex unless u really want u. 
Now u have your date u have something to focus on. And u can soend lots of time with your puppy afterwards xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hilslo and nina woohooo for cycle buddies!

Lol LL agree with Mrsd you will soon be ahead of us haha

Mrsb grrr for a teeny dip...when is af due hun? 

I had my smear this am and I noticed there was quite a bit if blood on the instrument they use to gather the cells....think af is due Sunday. ..is that normal? 

Awww Happily I wish I could give you a massive hug :hug: how are you feeling? ?? Xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know if blood on the instrument is normal near af. I guess if it was a problem then the nurse might of said something. 

Af due today or tomorrow for me. If I make it to tomorrow then its the longest clomid cycle ive had but not longest lp as I ovulated later thsn usual x


----------



## Nina83

Cath, The could have just irritated the area a bit, I wouldn't look too much into it.

Happily, I'm glad everything is healing as it should be. ((hugs))

MrsB, I wouldn't worry too much about a slight dip. Hope it goes right back up tomorrow. 

Hilslo, Don't mind if I do if you say so... We can still be buddies though, no matter when we get out BFP (which will be soon!) ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

Happily: good to hear everything, maybe hubby didn't want to push it with the sex thing as he knew you were healing. 

Cath: I bleed a little after my smear but the nurse said not to worry it can happen 

To everyone else I love our little thread and it gets me through all the tough times. Finally we had our appointment today and she said she would refer us but the soecialist usually wait until 3 losses and they don't count an ectopic as a miscarriage. But keeping my fingers crossed someone will see me. Though that does mean I'm now having more blood test (surely the amount they have taken they have all the information they need?!)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I love our little thread too! 

Ll84 im glad u had your appointment and u can get referred xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I love this thread, too. :hugs:

LL: He did want sex, but I made it so that was not an option. I just don't want it and I feel like he just wants it because he wants "sex", not necessarily sex with me. So he will have to wait until I feel that I really want to and he really wants it WITH ME. 

:shrug:

Thank you all for the support and hugs. I am feeling okay. Right now, I feel in shock and disconnected. Even though I knew we would be scheduling the hysterectomy yesterday, it feels so "final" now. I am feeling sad, anxious, relieved, and strange all at the same time.

After the appointment yesterday, my husband and I focused on being out alone for a little while and then we took the pup to buy him some "camping" clothes and his treats and collar and all that. It was fun shopping for our version of a baby. :blush: He is all ready for our camping trip next weekend. We will probably go camping twice in November before the surgery because we both love camping and it is going to be hard to not be able to camp for a while until I am healed. 

I just found out that I can get advanced sick leave, so even if no one offers up any leave, I will still be able to get paid the entire six weeks. That's a great thing!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Here's Chase's latest costume and an example of our shenanigan's from last night:

View attachment 689679


Pup Taco.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol your dog looks amazing! Like my pic on here lol.

Happily I can't begin to imagine how u must feel. Im glad u are going camping and not just focusing on the bad. Its good u will get time off. Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lol your dog looks amazing! Like my pic on here lol.
> 
> Happily I can't begin to imagine how u must feel. Im glad u are going camping and not just focusing on the bad. Its good u will get time off. Xxx

I need the time off for sure. :hugs:

I thought of your pic when I bought the costume. They had a hot dog, too, but he's not a dachsie so it just felt wrong. :rofl:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol good choice  x


----------



## ladyluck84

Haha super photo! I was looking a stupid Christmas outfit as last year we dressed our up for a Christmas card. My husband tells me off but she honestly just sits there and will wear anything!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How is everyone? 

I think af is going to arrive very soon. My temp was high this morning but sometimes it comes down after af is here. 

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

MrsBroodyPant said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I think af is going to arrive very soon. My temp was high this morning but sometimes it comes down after af is here.
> 
> Xxx

Put up your chart again- I'm feeling much more positive than you and want to stalk!! (I had a quick look on the one you posted earlier but it doesn't update for us!) :dust:


----------



## ladyluck84

How did you feel first time? I really really felt like u was coming on when I was actually pregnant!


----------



## Nina83

Yes MrsB, put your chart up again!
I have a really good feeling <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will post my chart as soon as I get home. Tired out. Been teaching dancing all day! 
I felt like I was coming on when I got my bfp too but I had v.strong af cramps whereas now I just have it mild aching xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

And ive just thrown up! X


----------



## hilslo

Ooh -mrsB - I think this is it!!!!! Have you got a frer tucked away?


----------



## hilslo

Lol - I'm a bnb addict this tww rather than a poas addict. I keep pressing refresh in case there's an update from MrsB. This thread feels like a little family - I want it so badly for us all


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I feel ok again now lol. probably just sick coz im so tired from work, ive also done a halloween party!

I havent got a test but if af doesnt come then i wil buy one tonight from a 24hr place. im going to a party tonight so will buy one on my way home but only if no af. 

I'd LOVE this but i defo think im going to be dissapointed lol

Here is my chart:



xxx


----------



## hilslo

Fingers crossed she stays away for 9 months! x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thsnks hun. I wish xxx

How is everyone else? X


----------



## Nina83

I am so excited! I really hope this is it for you <3 <3 <3

And have fun at the party!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

So ive tested and got a bfp on cb digital  x


----------



## Nina83

I knew it!!!!
I am SO happy for you! (I've been refreshing this page forever ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww thank u. I can't believe it and on my final round of clomid! I just hope it doesn't go last my last pregnancy. Going to keep positive. 

How are u? X


----------



## ladyluck84

YAY!!! I had a feeling u were too. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## hilslo

woooooo hoooo!!!!!


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am absolutely thrilled for you!!!!! I knew it- as soon as you had the extra high temp. I bet you're on cloud nine today!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies. Thanks for all your support. I hope we have lots more bfps asap xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I hope you're the one who starts the ball rolling...
Or however that saying goes!
I am so happy for you :hugs:

AFM, 6dpo, temps are staying high which is a new for me. They did slightly dip, but much less than usual.
My boobs feel so big. Seriously. I am not liking this. I feel like everyone can see how huge they are :(
Light cramps and lighter nausea today. This rumbling feeling started this morning. Happened a few months ago as well though, so not looking too much into it.
Cervix is high and so soft. FX.

A girl I work with who knows about my MC pulled me over today and told me she needs a D&C. Apparently she has a blighted ovum. I was seriously shaking, I was so sad for her. But she was really OK with it, comforting me. IT kind of made me feel bad, like I'm overreacting with my losses.
I just wanted to shake her and say dude! Once it's over the sadness will come! But maybe she does take it differently. I know they only started trying like, yesterday, so kudos for getting it right away, but it should not end like that.
It's nice to have someone to be able to talk to about this at work, we are close, we work in the same dept. I feel less alone, but I hate that it happened. 

OMG, I just want my BFP. My birthday is in December, so it would be the perfect present, and the perfect end to a crappy year.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina your rainbow baby will come. I know its difficult when someone gets a bfp and it makes u crave it more. I really hope all the ladies on this thread get theirs by the end of 2013. Everyone deserves it soooo much!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Come ladies lets hope the BFP are catching!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB!!!!! I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! YAY YAY!! :happydance: how are you feeling lovely?!?!

How is everyone?! 

xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u Cath.

Im feeling ok thanks just really tired. 

I hope u all get your bfps asap! 
I will be stalking u all. 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its exciting! Have you got any Drs apt coming up? Will they moniter you? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh and mrsb please dont go anywhere!!! 

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im not going to book my mw appointment just yet. I'd like to wait a week or so first. I don't get any extra monitoring before 12 weeks. 

Have u tested anymore hun? When do u expect af?

I can stay and cheer u all on if that's ok? I will stick to ttc talk  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I for one would love you to stay hun :-D 

Do you have to book your own MW apt in England?

I forgot to test this am but she was supposed to be here today but ill test when I go home but I feel neither a bfp or af!

Did you have a nice weekend? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah u gotta ring for appointment. 

Good luck for testing hun. I hope af stays away!!! Why dont u wait for fmu tomorrow? 

Had a good weekend . Hope u did x


----------



## cathgibbs

In Wales we just go to our Dr to confirm pregnancy then they do all the relevant mw things.

Nah ill test when I go home hun Its not like I havent got enough tests lol - I order at least 25 every month cause im a serial POAS but they only cost £3 - starting to wean myself off of poas ready for february and im doing ok so far! 

Weekend was busy job hunting and interviews and a night out - cant wait until this weekend is over with so I can actually have a quiet weekend! 

What has DH said??? Is he happy or scared/nervous? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Last bfp I went to docs and they wouldn't confirm pregnancy coz hpts are good enough and basically said there was no point in going. They made me feel stupid and said u just need to book in with mw. 

Dh is v.happy but said not to get our hopes up. 

Sounds like u had a busy weekend. How u feeling? Any symptoms? 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I hate Drs on times - with my ectopic the Locum dr wouldnt believe I was pregnant as he said it wouldnt be possibly to concive so soon after my mc lol I had had a cycle inbetween my af and bfp stupid man!! 

awww bless him but I think you should both enjoy it as this is your forever baby hun :happydance:

VERY busy - im sooo tired now, no symptoms hun - i think af is just a few days late - remember we both had a messy chart at the beginning with our temps being really low after ov? I think maybe i ov late - dont look at my chart its a complete mess haha xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah its hard to read your chart coz u havent taken many temps lol.

I had 2 dips. One at 3dpo and another at 6dpo. Dh thinks its twins but 3dpo is too early for implantation I think. 

Im going to keep positive. Thing is I cant see if anything is wrong until 12 weeks. Hoping I will be taking a baby home this time rather than a memory box from the hospital. 

Ive got everything crossed for you! And for all the ttc ladies
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha I know im not really into temping or anything at the mo so my temping days are long gone now I think.

Anything is possible hun! Are you going to tell anyone?? You WILL get to bring your baby home and then you can show your baby the memory box when he/she is old enough :-D xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww thanks hun. I hope we all get our forever babies soon.

We aren't telling anyone at all. Might tell on xmas day if we know if its healthy by then. Last time we waited til 12 week scan and told everyone and then my bloods came back bad and another scan showed problems etc. It went wrong when we told people. 

Are u at work now? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh that would be a lovely present for your family!! how far gone will you be by then?? 

Eurghhhh yep in work - trying to look for a new job but its proving VERY difficult right now xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck with finding a new job. Im off to work soon.

I should be 13 weeks on xmas day...FX

X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Mrs. B!!!! :wohoo: :wohooo: :wohoo: Sooooo elated for you. Big :hugs: I am so thrilled you got your :bfp:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cathgibbs

I bet you've got a massive grin on your face :-D xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily!! Hows your new addition doing?

How are you doing aswell hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily thanks very much. How are u? Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Happily!! Hows your new addition doing?
> 
> How are you doing aswell hun xxx

He's doing great! His little neutering incision is healing well. I have an appointment with the vet for his first wellness checkup today. Hope he's as healthy as he looks.

Hope you are doing great, too, Cath!


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, that will be a wonderful present <3 Don't you think of leaving this thread! 
I love our little group!

Cath, good luck with the job hunting! 

Happily, how old is your puppy? Did you pick him up at the pound? Does he want to sleep on your bed at night? :)

Hilslo. Lady, hope you guys are doing OK <3

AFM bleh. However, I seriously have a good feeling about this cycle. My temps are higher than they've ever been, and no dip yet! I see my acupuncturist this evening, we'll see what she predicts ;)


----------



## HappilyTTC

He's 10 months and he would looove to sleep in our bed at night, but he's covered in healing ointment on his incision and it's oily. I don't wanna stain my bedding so he will stay off until I don't need to neosporin him anymore. :haha: We did get him at the pound. <3 He's so sweet.

Mrs B: I am doing well. Having a hard time processing it all, but what can I do? I feel kinda like this surgery will "mutilate" me even though I know it won't. It's just the fact that I am losing a body part, ya know? Other than that, I am doing okay. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Nina83

Oh, he's really young then!
Sometimes the animals found at the pound have real souls. They develop a real human personality!

The best right now is to surround yourself with family who love you. I wish I could give you a big hug. You're in my thoughts every day!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Nina hun and im soooo glad you have a good feeling about this cycle!! I have everything x for you hun!!

Happily your much braver than me hun- I dont think I could even come on here if it was me, I have so much admiration for you! Do many people know about the upcoming operation?

Awww I love the idea that you got him from the pound - hes beautiful xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Only my immediate family and close friends. My husband's family doesn't know, with the exception of his mother. I have a handful of close girlfriends and they know as well as my boss. 

I guess it's therapeutic for me to come on here. Sometimes, it's too hard and I stay off for a day or two, but I come back by the third day.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath did u test? 

Nina im glad u are feeling confident about this cycle! 

Happily u are coping really well hun I admire u so much.

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning hun - yes BFN - I think I ov a few days later than normal and my temp is coming down so fx she will hurry up! 

How you doing hun? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry hun. I really hope u get your bfp before u stop trying. 

Im ok thanks xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm on a romantic break with my husband to cheer me up. I live being in this bubble I don't ever want to leave! log fires, roses, walks on the beach and day 12 if my cycle so lots of action too! : )


----------



## HappilyTTC

LL84: Sounds like an amazing time. Enjoy it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh LL that soudns lush!! Where you at? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

At luxury barn by the sea the owners had made us a hamper when we arrived with champagne. Fluffy dressing gown and slippers on the end of the bed. Trying to not jump on hubby and hold back to just once a day I feel so different being away from work and pregnant people!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sounds lovely hun. Enjoy it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sounds great hun I bet you'll get duffered this cycle! You sound soooo chilled relaxed and happy!

Af is in her way which is fine as I have a party this Saturday and really excited for it! Xxx


----------



## hilslo

LL84 - so jealous that sounds perfect! Enjoy it! xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath what party u going to? X


----------



## cathgibbs

A Halloween party hun so fancy dress aswell - cant wait 

How are we all this morning??

Nina where are you? Hope your ok xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hi everyone, I've been following, but I'm so busy at work.
I've been feeling like crap these past few days, but can't take a sick day because the other graphic designer is on sick leave as well- she's the one who got the D&C (more on that later) so one of us HAS to be here.
My head is POUNDING for the second day in a row and all I want to do is sleep. I don't have a fever, but that's not good. At least if I had a fever I'd know my body was fighting whatever I have but it's not :(
My temps are still high though, cervix is super high and goes between medium to soft. 
I think I'll test on Friday or Saturday. I can't pray enough.
We have a shoe sale bazaar kind of happening, all winter shoes are 20% off, all local brands. I found a great pair in the summer sale, and I have high hopes of finding some booties or flats! DH agreed to come with me because there's also a local beer booth nearby ;)
I'm thinking maybe these? Or these?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhhh their lovely Nina!! Go and buy them hun! Look lovely for winter/early spring!!

I also have evertyhing x that their signs of a bfp!!! so exciting to wait for you to test! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Thanks ((hugs))
How are you doing Cath? Any new wedding news? 
What's the exact date- October?


----------



## cathgibbs

Im good hun! Af arrived today but very light like last month which is nice and had hardly any af pains  No wedding plans now until after xmas when i can get some more money together to start paying the big things like Venue- registrar and restaurant then save for the actual holiday which is going to be a big chunk (about £4k for df and I for 2 weeks all incl but its a beautiful hotel) we are getting married 14th Sept 2015 hun so on NYD I can officially say im getting married next year :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina those shoes are lush. I like both pairs! I hope your symptoms are a good sign. Good luck for testing hun.

Cath your wedding will be gorgeous. U must be so excited. I'd love to get married all over again. Very sorry af came. I hope this next cycle is the one. What u dressing up as for the party? Is df going too? 

X


----------



## cathgibbs

How long ago did you get married MrsB?? You can always renew your vows in a few years time :-D how are things with hubby and going out after work etc now? 

Cant wait MrsB Especially as I have my wedding dress in my wedding box ready for me to wear arghhhh!! Thanks hun im going as a zombie cheerleader and df is a zombie american footballer lol - so excited haha! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol those halloween outfits sounds class! !

I got married 3 years ago in 2010. I loved it!

Dh has been a bit better with going out. He is going for a drink tonight but I don't mind because I'm going to my brothers house anyway. 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks hun - we are going all out - iv been watching youtube tutorials of how to make our faces look like they have been 'ripped' off if you get what i mean? Knowing my luck itll all go pete tong haha!

Ohhhh you could renew your views in 2020 for your 10 year anniversary! 

Good! Aslong as hes getting better ;-D I bet you will be using all your strength not to slip up that your duffered tonight hun :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol I u can find anything and everything on YouTube. 

I won't be telling anyone lol. Last time my brother guessed at 11 weeks when I wouldn't play twister lol. Im usually first up for games with the children. He didn't say anything til I told him at 12 weeks and he said u didn't play twister lol.

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow I found it was women that guessed and men were oblivious!


----------



## hilslo

Hey ladies - af arrived today -11 weeks after my MVA. It aslo means that my short luteal phase is back to haunt me. 8 days :nope:

Just got to hope I o from the right side and it's an early implanter (in the right place)! I think I might be on holiday when I o. Part of me thinks it's a good thing as we'll have lots of energy to dtd but I like to dtd at night when we're trying so I can keep the :spermy: in for as long as possible and that kind of takes away the fun when it's so regimented!

Nina- i love the boots (marginally prefer the first pair but both would look fab with a pair of skinny jeans!). Symptoms are sounding positive. Fingers crossed for you - hurry up Friday for testing!

Cath - looks like you've got me as a cycle buddy this time - hopefully we can bring each other some :dust:! 

MrsB - how are your symptoms and new ones yet? I'm hoping you've set the trend for bfps....


----------



## HappilyTTC

HILSLO: Sorry AF got you. :hugs: And sorry about your LP. How frustrating! I feel you on the BD at night to keep all those little guys in! It does take the romance out of it, but we gotta do what we do!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo sorry about af and lp. Good lyck to u and your cycle buddy Cath. Where are u going on holiday? 

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Just this second booked it -Cape Town. wooo hooo! This is the first holiday this year that we won't have to cancel or delay due to surgeries!!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo sorry u been got. I know what u mean about night time I always do as no time to hang around in the morning. 

Happily love the pic! 

Nina I also love the shoes made me start looking for new boots. 

Update day 13 cbfm still says low but it had been known to jump from low to ovulating missing out middle and high completely. Just doing once a day just incase so to catch the egg which I'm praying is coming from my left side(the one with the tube) some say it can still catch from the right but I'm not convinced!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Those boots are awesome, Nina!!!


----------



## Nina83

I am so pissed off right now. I just wrote a long reply and hit reply, and the stupid site logged me out.
Am I the only one who has to log in every 10 minutes?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Are u on your phone Nina? Same thing happened to me on phone but u need to tick remember me xxx


----------



## Nina83

Ugh, I hope it works now!
Lets try this again...

Cath, you must be so excited! I don't know how you can live in the same house as a wedding dress ;) I think I got mine 2 days before the wedding, and still had a hard time putting it on and prancing around the house with it!
We did get our rings about 2 months before, and secretly wore them only in the car ;)
You MUST post some pictures of you guys dressed up!

Happily, Is that picture from your wedding?! So cute!

Hilslo, I'm sorry AF got you. Now you're cycle buddies with Cath, and I think she'd make a pretty good cycle buddy! Maybe your short LP is just a glitch from the MC? Did you take anything for it before?
Cape Town- woot woot! What other time/place is best to get knocked up than on vacation? FX!

Lady, I also heard that it's possible for one side to pick up the egg from the other. Our bodies are amazing!

MrsB, how are you feeling?

AFM, this is the third day I have a friggin migraine. Ugh. I just might leave early today. I think I've decided on the second boots, but we'll have to see if they look as good on me as they do the picture! We invited BIL and his GF to come as well, but they turned us down. She has a weird sense of fashion. I would have liked to spend time with her. I wonder what's going on there. Oh well, more DH for myself! (and more shoes shoes shoes! LOL, I own like 5 pairs)
Temps are still high but my body is burning like I've got a fever. Cervix is so high, sometimes I can't even reach it.
I almost POAS this morning but held back. I'm awfully proud of myself :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina your chart looks amazing and I had headaches and a migraine in my tww. Hold off for testing hun. 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Hilslo sorry the bitch got you aswell hun!! Heres to being cycle buddies!! Sooooo jealous of your holidays!! Sounds amazing hun! when are you off???

Nina I too had headaches with my past pregnancies!!! I am SOOO Excited for you to test!!! Are you still gonna wait till Fri??

Mrsb how you feeling doll?? did your brother notice anything diff?!?! 

LL I got everything x for you this cycle hun!! I like your idea of doing it every day just incase the sneaky bugger comes from the right!!

Happily - how are you doing lovely and how is the crazy puppy?? when are you finishing work did you say?

Nina I will most definately upload some pics - might even do a pre-view Fri as I need to have a go at my make up ready for Sat sooo exciting i love halloween! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happy halloween!!

Im ok thanks. My brother didn't know lol.

A preview pic would be good Cath! Can't wait to see it 
.xxx


----------



## Nina83

I always get headaches. We had a work event Sunday, and I came home late. I think that's what got to me this week.


----------



## Nina83

Adding, I was just hit by nausea. A different kind than around O.
This is more like I need to puke NOW


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww Nina!! I cannot wait for you to test!!! Iv got everything x its your BFP!! 

xxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Happy Halloween! 

Thanks for the compliments on the wedding photo in my profile. Yep, that's one of our wedding pics. :blush:

I was really pleased with our photogs. They did such a good job.

I'm doing okay. The puppy is awesome. So glad we adopted him. He is so sweet and so easy to train. Lucky. He does like to chase the kitty, though, so he is still crated. He has one more day with that come; I will be glad when he can take it off.

Cath: My last day of work will be Nov 20. I am looking forward to the time off, but getting nervous about the surgery.


----------



## ladyluck84

Happy Halloween ladies! To many cute pics of babies dressed as pumpkins come on that's gotta be enough to make anyone ovulate! Cbfm still says low but had a temp rise 2 days in a row so hopefully tomorrow?! 

Nina eek this sounds good!

Cath yay would love a preview. I love love loved my wedding day. It makes me sad just thinking I won't have that day again. Best day of my life!


----------



## ladyluck84

Happily do u have any days off work before surgery or are u off then surgery straight away?


----------



## HappilyTTC

Your chart looks so good, Nina! FXed so hard! :dust:

As for me, LL84, I don't have any days before. I really should have taken at least one or two, but I guess since I have to be off so many weeks, I felt kind of guilty. 

6 weeks is a lot, but I kind of want some days off when I am healthy, too. Maybe I will recover fast and be able to have a good week of being off and healthy before I come back to work? 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Nina83

Oh my goodness Lady, I haven't heard that phrase is such a long time!
When I worked in a baby company, coworkers would say that all the time about the clothes we designed. It used to sicken me. But now I totally get it! Maybe because Ovulate isn't that flowy of a word? LOL!


----------



## ladyluck84

It just seemed very fitting as I'm day 14 and still haven't ovuated. Got a temp dip today so hopefully in the way.

Got a question...with pregnancy number 1 (when I nievly told my family I was pregnant) I got given a beautiful baby grow with born in 2013 on the front)
I had it put away and have been wondering do I give it to my close friend who is due in a week or do I just keep it bit can I really keep it forever? If I don't give it away now it won't be 2013 and I know I will never be able to throw it in the bin!


----------



## ermerley

Hi guys, 

If this has been answered a million times i'm sorry. 

Anyways I need to ask when is it time to take a pregnancy test.

I had my period on the 14th of oct finished on the 18th I've got 10 days until I am supposed to get my AF so just wondering when is the earliest I can take one and if I took one now and it came back negative is that because it's way to early to tell?

Please help me :)


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> It just seemed very fitting as I'm day 14 and still haven't ovuated. Got a temp dip today so hopefully in the way.
> 
> Got a question...with pregnancy number 1 (when I nievly told my family I was pregnant) I got given a beautiful baby grow with born in 2013 on the front)
> I had it put away and have been wondering do I give it to my close friend who is due in a week or do I just keep it bit can I really keep it forever? If I don't give it away now it won't be 2013 and I know I will never be able to throw it in the bin!

I'd keep it forever. I'm sentimental like that.

I hope O is on it's way!


----------



## Nina83

ermerley said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If this has been answered a million times i'm sorry.
> 
> Anyways I need to ask when is it time to take a pregnancy test.
> 
> I had my period on the 14th of oct finished on the 18th I've got 10 days until I am supposed to get my AF so just wondering when is the earliest I can take one and if I took one now and it came back negative is that because it's way to early to tell?
> 
> Please help me :)

Hi emerley, 
10 days before AF is REALLY early, I'm guessing you're only about 4 DPO? 
You should take a test as close to AF as possible. 3 days before, max.


----------



## Nina83

I'm back from shoe shopping, yay! Totally splurged :/
DH told me to go ahead though, I rarely find shoes I like! I bought the second pair, and a pair of higher boots. They're something I would usually never go for, but they were so special, plus, another woman tried them on and they looked awesome on here, so why shouldn't they look equally awesome on me? We don't have a full body mirror at home, so I just have to rely on DH. Usually he's pretty good at telling me how I look!

My head is still pounding, but at least no sniffles. My temps are up and down during the day. I couldn't even find my cervix today. But still holding back from POAS. I'm telling myself that if it's positive, this will give me a few extra pregnancy-stress-related days off. I do not need any more stress of what if's. I'll find out eventually whatever the result is.

How's everyone else? How were the parties and costumes? I'm dying to see pictures!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Yay for lots of shoes, Nina!!! Good for you for splurging! You'll be super happy you splurged when you get to wear them and look stylish. :hugs:

As for pictures, I only took one selfie of my eye makeup for instagram, but my best friend is sending me more pics later. She took some with her camera. This is all I got for now. I was a witch, so I had a cool hat with purple glitter and a rose and netting and a lace strapless dress. 

View attachment 692791


Can't wait to see everyone else's photos!


----------



## Nina83

Aw, look at you! You're so cute :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily I like your eye make up!

Nina im pleased u bought the boots!! I need to go shoe shopping now. Are u going to test on Sunday? X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thanks, girls!

Yes, Nina! Test on Sunday.

Now, I feel like I need to go out and get boots. I think I will go shopping next weekend since we are camping this weekend.


----------



## Nina83

Yes! Go get new boots! 
Just about an hour after we got home it started to POUR. I am so glad we didn't get caught in the rain. First real rain this winter!

Have fun camping! DH always wants us to go but I'm a bit lazy. I always enjoy myself afterwards and say "we need to do this more often" but I need a good kick in the behind. 

I really want to test now...


----------



## HappilyTTC

Only test if you can handle a :bfn: and know that it is still a little early. If not, then don't do it. 

Of course, I want you to :test:

Packing last night made me not want to go camping, but once we are there I am always so happy we went. This time we have some friends coming with us, but quite honestly I would prefer it to just be us so we can have some bonding time alone before the surgery. Maybe we will go again one more time before the surgery and it will just be the two of us.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi everyone!! Happily I Love your face make up its sooo cute!!

Woohooo Nina for the shoes!! AND I think you are getting your bfp this cycle hun you seem so chilled and relaxed I think its a good sign!!

MRsB How you feeling hun??

LL Have you ov yet hun?

Hilslo my buddy :) Hope AF is being kind to you :hugs:

I will upload our halloween pics on Sunday - we will do our faces tomorrow evening but can only upload pics on here via my pc....although there will be some on facebook cause im sure there will be some uploaded there before we leave :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have a lovely weekend camping happily. Your friends might be a welcomed distraction. I hope u enjoy it.

Nina wait to test!!!! X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thanks, ya'll! This work day can't go by fast enough! I know I just got here, but I am ready to leave! :haha:


----------



## Nina83

I hate packing as well. Poor DH is always the one who does it and gets all the blame when he forgets something!
Don't you guys forget Marshmallows! And bug repellent. We never forget that!

Thanks Cath, I really do feel much more calm. At work as well, which is a major bonus. I've been coming in extra early to get more done so maybe that's helping with the stress factor? This week we had a last minute change and I was like, OK, cool, let me just redo 3 hours of work. Everyone was kind of in shock how cool I was about it, they thought I was being cynical. But really, I didn't care. Maybe the acupuncture really does help!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im ok thanks Cath. 

Hows af treating u? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Niina you sound like a changed woman hun!! Your body will recgonise that aswell so even if you dont get your bfp this cycle (which I HIGHLY doubt!!!) Then next cycle your calm approach will help you get that egg!! I can feel it!! 

AF Is ok MrsB Hurt like a bitch first day but its like its not there so its all good :-D 

Happily have a fab time camping hun! 

My friend just put her scan pic on FB :-D She had 2 mc before this so its so nice to see :-D xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> I hate packing as well. Poor DH is always the one who does it and gets all the blame when he forgets something!
> Don't you guys forget Marshmallows! And bug repellent. We never forget that!
> 
> Thanks Cath, I really do feel much more calm. At work as well, which is a major bonus. I've been coming in extra early to get more done so maybe that's helping with the stress factor? This week we had a last minute change and I was like, OK, cool, let me just redo 3 hours of work. Everyone was kind of in shock how cool I was about it, they though I was being cynical. But really, I didn't care. Maybe the acupuncture really does help!

OMG! Thanks for saying that! I forgot to buy the campfire marshmallows last night. They have the store with little things there on the campgrounds, but they don't have the giant marshmallows that I love!

You do seem calmer this cycle! I really hope it's a good sign for you.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats to your friend Cath.

I got a text from a friend yesterday that shocked me. She was pregnant but hadn't told anyone. She went for her 12 week scan and there was no heartbeat. She's the only person in real life who I know has gone through a loss like me (us) xxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh, I'm so sorry MrsB, it's so sad to hear of another women who has to go through this.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Mrsb thats so sad :-( I hpe she will be ok :-(

There are quite a few of us in my circle that have had mcs xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I guess it is more common than we think but people just don't talk about it. 

Cath I bet u are excited for the party!!!

X


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath I have no idea if I ovulated I woke up a bit later and the fertility monior wouldn't let me test as the clocks going back had messed up the time and it was too late : ( I think I'm going to tomorrow though. Nina it would be lovely if you were the second bfp on here to cheer us on


----------



## Nina83

I guess it's time to share what happened this week with my coworker who told me she miscarried.
She shares. A LOT. More than she should sometimes. Nosy people are like that sometimes. Around June she told me that she needs to have some kind of procedure for removing a cyst, or something like that, and that she was a bit bummed out because she's older (34) and they wanted to start trying soon, and it would delay the TTC for a few months.
I breathed a big sigh of relief that I wouldn't need to hear a pregnancy announcement from her in the near future. 
She knew of my MC and I often came to her when I needed to vent about my pregnant coworker. 
This week she called me over and told me she needed a D&C because apparently she had a blighted ovum. She hadn't gotten AF since the procedure. So they weren't really trying. I was shocked and tried to comfort her, but she was really OK with it and was smiling and even told me that it's something she'll probably laugh about later on when she has live children. I was, again, in shock at how light she was taking it. But whatever.
The next day we talked again and she said she was going to a specialist and he said he'd probably give her something for relaxation of the cervix or whatever and I told her I took cytotec the day of and she said, yes, I know I already took it before, I had an abortion when I first met my husband. I was in total SHOCK. I did not need to know that. There are some things you do not need to share. Especially if you know how much I want a child and know what I've been through. Yes, I feel bad your pregnancy ended, but... I don't know. I just didn't need or want to know that. She explained how she just met him, bla bla. It also pissed me off that she got pregnant that easily, but now I get why she's so laid back about it. Oh, it's OK, we'll just try again. it happened so easily the first times, without even trying, when we try, we won't even need to try.
After she came back, I heard her in the office next to me, with the other girls. I heard her tell them what happened and they talked about it, and she along with them was laughing "yes, it's no big deal, I got it over with" I was shaking so much.
I feel like my emotions, and the way I took my MC were belittled by the lightness, and jokingly matter she was taking it. Like I over reacted by crying and being sad. I just ran out of my office into another girls room and sat with them until I heard her leave. I know everyone reacts differently, but it annoyed me that she just announced it in front of everyone, like someone would announce they removed a mole. 
She later came in and told me she wanted to talk with me, but first "I'm going out to smoke because now I _finally_ can"
I told DH and he said she might just be in denial. I don't know, it's not nothing, it was life. I just feel like I was made a fool because I'm still hurting, and here she is showing, strength? maybe that's how others see it? oh wow, she's so strong for taking it well?
Later on she also told me how common she found it was, and there's no reason why #2 shouldn't be healthy and she heard so many success stories about #2. And I was sitting there like, you know I had 2 MC, how can you seriously tell me there's no reason the second one should also be OK. Which I technically know is true, it just pissed me off she was saying this to me.

I'm still unsure of how to act towards her right now. I'm all confused with my feelings. I am supportive and will be there for her, I just disagree with how she dealt with it. I just feel as if others now see me as so little and weak compared to her.

Wow, that was long, sorry for the long vent :(


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina, I think people just take things differently. Maybe she is putting up a facade because she doesn't want people to know she is hurting, when really, at home alone, she is crying? Maybe her husband doesn't even know that she is hurting?

I'm sorry you are around people who are so flippant about things like this. I think you are processing it in the best way for you and because you actually allow yourself to feel the emotion of things, where she may not want to feel so she just pushes it down. 

:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Happily, I don't think she is, if anything, she is really in denial. Sometimes when she's talking it looks like she's trying to convince herself. I'm afraid of the day when she cracks, if it comes. She told me her husband took it hard. I have no idea what's going on.They've got a strange relationship. I know she went to all her check ups alone as well. There is no way in HELL DH isn't going to come with me to every appointment.
I know everyone takes it differently, but I've never met anyone who really just brushed it off. It hurts.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Wow! I just can't fathom someone brushing it off so easily! She may be in denial, like you say.

I know it hurts, but she is most likely not being flippant just to hurt you. 

Hopefully, she doesn't break while at work.


----------



## Nina83

I'm sure she isn't doing it on purpose, I just feel like I'm in a weird situation with her.


----------



## ermerley

Could someone please also explain they way in CM works...does it only increase after implantation?


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina that's really odd!! Well day 16 and still no ovulation!! Aaahhh


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL84 I hope u o soon! So annoying when u are expecting to and keep having to dtd constantly. 

Nina I defo think your friend is in denial. She is trying to brush it off probably because it makes her feel better rather than facing it. I know how u must feel in an awkward position. Id just ignore it when she brings it up. Otherwise it's going to annoy u and hurt u xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina are u going to test in the morning? ?? X


----------



## Nina83

No, I think I want to wait. I don't want to be disappointed. I really want to though, I'm so scared of seeing only one line :(
But my temps are still high, and the evening ones are still quite high as well, and usually by 12dpo in the evening they start to dip. I'm so nervous.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Well wait as long as u can. Give yourself a target and stick to it. I waited til 15dpo. It will be interesting to see your morning temp. I hope this is your cycle and it will be worth waiting for!! I find it easy to see af then bfn so understand u waiting. Best of luck!!!

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

This mornings temps was slightly higher.
Pervious pregnancies I stupidly stopped temping at about 11 dpo, after I got my BFP, so I really can't compare. But if I do compare to my non pregnant cycles, it's not looking bad. However, 2 previous cycles my LP was longer than usual. I scheduled bloods for Wednesday, because it's way easier to cancel than schedule.
I also got nausea this morning. Maybe I'll test this evening. Whatever I do, I'll be buying a regular HPT, I think I've had enough of the IC.
Last night I told DH that I have a really good feeling about this month. He kind of just laughed because I say that every month! But I know how much he wants it as well. 
I was at my sisters yesterday and she has a 2 month old. I love how soft their tummies are, and I love putting my hand on their onsie and feeling their little tummies go up and down. And she's got this little tuff of hair. Smells so nice :(

Lady, any sign of O?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I LOVE that your temp is high. Looking good! I'd wait for fmu though hun as u might question it if its evening pee. Go buy a test tho  xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay Nina this sounds good! well temp dip today and the monitor went up to high but still not peak I'm hoping that I do tomorrow and not just gonna miss ovulation completely because that would upset me I haven't done that before


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Looks like u will o soon LL84  xxx


----------



## hilslo

Nina - I really hope this is the one for you lovely. Yours temps are looking good and your happy chilled out mood will hopefully rub off on that egg! Can't wait to hear tomorrow!

LL - don't worry if o is a little later than usual. I once ovulated on Day 28 and got pregnant that cycle!

Cath -how's my cycle buddy going? Af is now finished for me so looking forward to trying again. I usually o some time between cd19 and 28 so I've still got a while to wait (you might get a bfp before I evev o lol!)
I've just come back from a lovely weekend away to celebrate 13 years of me and dh being together. So hard to think that far back - my last day of being a teenager! So lovely to get out of London and be pampered!

MrsB - how are things with the new bean?

Happily - how are things with you hon? How is your new puppy getting on with your cat? Are they lining up to be best of buds or mortal enemies? V jealous of anyone with pets. Living in central London and doing long hours at work mean it wouldn't really be fair on a dog and dh is allergic to cats :-(. One day I'm definitely getting a daschund. MrsBs avatar makes me smile everytime!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath how was the party? U hung over?

Nina have u bought a test yet?

Happily how was camping? I hope u had a nice weekend away.

Hilslo im doing ok thanks. Your weekend away sounds nice. Where did u go? 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Thanks for the good wishes guys, but I'm totally frustrated. negative on both pharmacy and IC tests.
My temps are still high, boobs are ginormous cervix is high and soft and I'm totally stumped. 
I did start taking evening primrose oil 2 cycles ago, and I read somewhere that it can lengthen your cycle. But my ovulation didn't move, only my luteal phase got longer. I really don't need or want a 16 day LP. It's friggin longer than waiting for ovulation. It didn't even help with my CM, so next month it's going in the garbage.
I just want to cry, more out of what the hell is going on. I'm really hoping that it's just a late little bloomer. Bloods still on for Wednesday.


----------



## ladyluck84

Fingers crossed that it's just waiting to show Nina.

I'm equally frustrated day 18 and I'm obviously not ovulating this month. The cbfm switched to high 2 days ago but no peak and temps are getting lower no rise at all!? I don't think I have ever missed an ovulation, not that I know of : (


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry ladies.

Nina your temp is still way above cover line. I hope its just a shy bfp. I'm hopinh so much for u xxx

LL84 strange u haven't o'd yet. It must be frustrating. I o'd cd18 last cycle. I hope it happens soon for u hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies! Sorry I havent been on here on the weekend was soooooooooo busy! 

Halloween outfits were fab! Everyone commented on how great DF and I looked - try and upload a pic in a bit.

Nina sorry they were neg hun but there is still hope - the symptoms you got are amazing! When is af due hun??

Mrsb how you feeling lovely?? 

LL have you been dtd quite regular around the day you would normally ov hun? have you had any other signs of ov?

Hilslo my buddy! I dont normally ov untril about cd17 so not too much infront of you :-D Glad you had a lovely weekend away hun have you got anythign else planned? 

How was everyones weekend? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I should get AF tomorrow, but by the past cycles and the way things look right now it's not tomorrow.
I think I'm going to go home early, just because I'm depressed. That and my migraines back. Depressed should count as sick days.
Old me is back :(

It sounds like you had a good time, I'm so envious ;)

Lady, don't give up! I'm sure you're going to ovulate soon!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina try to keep positive hun. I know its difficult but u are never out til af shows. 

Cath im glad u enjoyed the party and everyone liked your costumes. I cant wait to see a pic!

Im fine thanks. No major symptoms. My boobs are sore now finally lol. 

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes been doing it still but no I know I haven't, no signs at all and the fact that temps are low and the fertility monitor hasn't picked up ovulation either makes me certain.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Nina take the afternoon off hun and chill out chick - like MRsb said your not out until af shows her ugly mug! 

Mrsb do you feel better now that your boobs are sore :-D 

Iv booked the afternoon off work - feel so run down today, gonna go home - jump into bed with the electric blanket and watch my rubbish tv programmes that DF doesnt let me watch (The Kardashians lol) xxx
Heres us on halloween - our faces dont like that good on this pic xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cute, Cath! Great job with the costumes!

Camping was awesome! I wanna go back! The weather was perfect and the pup was on his best behavior. I will upload some pics later. 

Less than three weeks to the surgery.


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay to puppy photos!! Cath you look great. Did u do your own makeup?


----------



## hilslo

Nina - I know that horrible feeling. Today I turned 33 and it's really hit me. So many friends and colleagues have wished me happy birthday but I just want to scream at them how miserable it has made me.
I can't believe I'm 33 and still no baby. I hate this whole process. It affects everything I do. It makes special occasions miserable and makes me avoid my friends as I feel really awkward that they've all got there babies (only one miscarriage between all of them) and I'm the one that ends up in surgery. I resent their pity so just stick my head in the sand and avoid seeing them.
Sorry for the whinge but I know you girls understand better than anyone else and won't say the usual empty comments that I'm sick of hearing! x


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo I know that feeling so well. I have been off work with stress and I have been getting a fluttering in my chest and IBS and one friend said I'm here if you wanna talk and I wanted to shout at her no I don't bloody want to talk to you, you'r pregnant and it came so easily to you again bang falling pregnant twice in and having 2 children in the time I have been trying and lost 2. I know they are trying to help but they can't because they don't know that feeling. Isn't it horrible that I can't be happy for my own friends but when of you girls says she is pregnant I am genuinely happy for you because you don't wish that pain in anyone and it fills me with hope that it's me next


----------



## Nina83

Cath, you guys look amazing!

Hilslo, Happy Birthday! I hope you had a great day!
I understand the bad feeling on birthday though. Mine is coming up next month and I don't want to celebrate it at work because I know I'll just burst into tears. 29 was the worst year ever. I hope it stays that way, I don't need any other horrible years.
29 was the year I was supposed to have my first, and I'm left with 2 losses and a big hole in my heart. I am so ready for it to be over already.

Lady, ((hugs)) It's so frustrating when people want to "talk" but they really have no clue. I know they'll only say things they think will make me feel better, which really only makes me want to punch them.
Any sign of O?

Happily, I'm so glad you had a good time! I read in your journal that you're going again this weekend? Does it ever get cold over there?

MrsB, I'm trying to stay positive, but yesterday had a meltdown. I'm not sure if it was because of the negative test or because AF is coming, or because of PMS.

I had another small dip, but still feel like crap. Bad nausea this morning, plus acute sense of smell. Our house stank of grass or something, and then driving to work I smelled it and it just made me want to barf again.
I really hope nausea isn't a new PMS for me. I really can't take it anymore.
Also, my veins were VISABLE like hell last night it was creepy. I totally looked like this last night:

https://images.thehollywoodgossip.com/iu/t_xlarge_l/v1375092441/farewell-nora.jpg

LOL! not really, but DH told me to cover up because it freaked him out, so it did look bad. And my veins are usually invisible on my arms.
I'm going to cancel blood tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath your make up is amazing! I don't know how u did it but it looks so good and professional. Well done! 

Happily im glad u enjoyed camping and so did your puppy. Looking forward to seeing a picture. 

Nina big hugs hun. Xxx

Hilslo I hope u had a nice birthday. This will be your year. Xxx

LL84 xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Well ladies I ran out of tests for the fertility monitor (I'm day 19) and no rise in temp but did an OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Whoop whoop!! Get baby dancing! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

You go girl! :dust:


----------



## HappilyTTC

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

LL I hope you nabbed your man hun!!

Happily less than 3 weeks to go........ I hope they dont drag too much for you hun :hugs: So glad you had a lovely weekend and the puppy behaved :-D

Mrsb how you doing hun? Got any drs apt coming up?? 

Hilslo my CB (Cycle buddy lol) how you doing?? doing anything diff this cycle?

Nina - have you tested hun???? 

Anyone else I misssed sorry!! 

Yep we did the make up ourselves took 2 hours arghhhh!! hurt when we took it off aswell! xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thanks, Cath! Well, I might be in a sort of TWW. The husband I finally had some good :sex: on Sunday night and Monday morning. I took an OPK Monday and there was no face, but on Tuesday it was a smiley. I know it's a long shot, but I could get a :bfp: before the hysterectomy. Not great for my health, but if it happens I would feel it was definitely meant to be. We didn't BD last night because he was being a sod, but Monday could help. :thumbup: 

If not, that's okay. I am at peace with it. The insurance sent me an approval for my surgery and my 5 day hospital stay. I am hoping to be outta the hospital and back in my own bed in 2. We shall see.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies yes I grabbed him Monday night and last night....the man has never said no! so might do it tonight just for good luck. 

Happily glad to hear the insurance is all good and it's always nicer being in your own bed. You get no sleep in hospital!

Cath are u still trying it have you stopped yet? 

Nina how are u Hun?

Mrs B where are u in your cycle I know everyone seems to be at a different time to me now


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Happily :happydance: wooohooo I have everything x that you will get a BFP hun how fab would that be?!?! If you have to go ahead with the hysterectomy you make sure you dont leave the hospital too soon though lovely - its a big op and you dont wat to rush anything :hugs:

Yep LL still ttc! we stop in Feb! xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I know! I think it would be awesome, Cath. How serendipitous would that be? 

As for recovery, I am planning on taking it super easy for 6 weeks for sure. I have been approved leave until January 18 and the doctor went ahead and gave me an excuse until then, but he said he will most likely clear me January 4 because that will be 6 weeks. I am part of a voluntary leave transfer program, so if I actually get some leave donated, I am going to use it until the last day it stretches to. If that means January 4, then January 4 it is. If that means January 18, then January 18 it is. :thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath you bound to fall once you have actually stopped trying!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh happily I woukd love it I honestly think I would cry with happiness for you!

Ahhhh right ah that sucks! Sooo does that mean colleagues can donate leave to you or your employer? Hopefully you wont need it because you will get duffered! 

Ahhh LL I wish hun but ill be going on the pill in Feb :-( I have been thinking though that a 9 month old wouldn't be too much hard work abroad (haha so she says) so that means we can stop trying March haha pushing it out one extra month but we will stop ttc in December abd just see what happens :-D 

Did you grab hubby again? ? Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath: They can donate leave to me. At the end of last year, employee's forfeited over 300 hours of leave in our area because they could not carry it over to the next year. Hopefully, a few of them will give me hours instead of losing them AND hopefully a few of them will give me a few hours even if they are not losing them. We shall see. It's tough, because employees can only donate annual leave, they can't donate their sick leave. Most of them have over 500 hours of sick leave in their accounts, but they can't give me that. Boo!

If I at least get a week's worth I will be happy!


----------



## ladyluck84

No cath I didn't jump on him in the end u started feeling not great think it's just a cold.

Nina how are u? Has af showed?


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv got a cold too hun. Been in bed since Thursday with it :-( 

How is everyone? ? Been very quiet on here xxx


----------



## Nina83

Yes, AF did show but it's strange. 
This is going to be TMI- warning...

All throughout Tuesday I had watery CM, right up to when I started to spot very lightly in the evening. I thought it was weird, but whatever.
Wednesday was very light, I just used a panty liner and switched it every 2 hours or so. 
I use a mooncup/diva cup, and empty it after work, from then until bedtime, I just use a pad. Ihich comes in handy to tell if AF is heavy or not, clotty, etc. and started using it on Thursday. Thursday was medium light. The cup was only half full, about 6 ml. No clots at all. Yesterday, CD3, I had less than 6ml, again, no clots. I also had creamy CM around it, which I usually only get at about CD5, when AF starts disappearing. Plus, another yeast infection started yesterday. It never starts that early!
This morning again, creamy CM.
I had no cramps at all, I had some slight side pain, my temps are still above the coverline (although that happened a cycle or two ago as well). I just feel odd. Don't think I didn't POAS to make sure. 
Tomorrow I've got an appointment with a naturopathic. Mostly for fertility, but she'll probably want to tackle the YI as well. I'm scared that this is what might be the problem, even though last year we were TTC for 7 months until it showed up for the first time, so that's probably not the reason.
Plus DH and I got into a huge fight. He flipped my sheet of cookies onto the floor. I was so mad after all that work. We're talking more and more about this now. I told him the other night that next week we were supposed to bring our baby home and it hit him pretty hard.
He wants to go to the doctors again, even though we'll only be in our 5th month of TTC, he can do all the talking and begging for tests and to get a referral to see a specialist. I really can't do this anymore. 
On one hand I just want to not try this month and be chill, but on the other hand I'll be beating myself up about missing this month.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina maybe you have a virus or something are u feeling ok (physically) I have months when I'm determined to chill but now I realise u hate not being in control and temping and using opks help me feel that in a small way. Are u and hubby ok now? it's good he wants to go to the doctors maybe let him take charge for a while. So often it's all down to us women to worry and make sure we are doing it on the right days


----------



## ladyluck84

Please can someone look at my wibbly wobbly chart. Even though I have a rise around day 14 the fertility monitor said low and didn't say hi until say 17 I then got my positive OPK in day 18 then massive drop today??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nina83

Lady, your chart looks good! I wouldn't worry much about the drop today, it'll probably be up tomorrow again and stay up. A dip now and then doesn't always mean much.
I got a dip below the coverline on about 5dpo when I got pregnant! Which has taught me that sometimes charts don't mean anything.
I haven't felt physically OK since last May. I just feel like a train wreck.

DH and I are OK, I'm just super sensitive these days. It's days that I just hate to do anything, and it's just easier for me to fight with him and be by myself than to put on a happy face.


----------



## ladyluck84

I hope it does go back up Nina. Have you mentioned to the doctor that you haven't felt right?


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies how are we all?? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm good that's 7dpo and just wait....


----------



## ladyluck84

How's everyone else all quiet


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooo 7dpo! How you feeling? 

Im gokd hun but think we will be stopping ttc sooner. Being made redundant in January so dont want to get pregnant then miss any benefits from ml by getting pregnant too soon into a new job


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh cath sorry to hear that! What job do you do? Are they offering a redundancy package? just feel the same really. I got my positive OPK on day 18 of my cycle. But since the ectopic they are now longer than 28 days (wonder how and why this has changed) so presume af will be due later. Temp has gone back up again after my dip a few days ago.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Well, we just came back from a long camping trip. So relaxed! Cath, so sorry about being made redundant!!! 

As for me, AF showed this morning so no :bfp: before the hysterectomy. Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies,

Csth sorry about your job. If I remember rightly u didn't like your job? I hope u can find something else asap hun.

Happily im sorry af got u hun. Im glad u had a relaxing trip. Thinking about you x

Nina how ru?

LL84 good luck hun

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls, I dont dislike my job as such I dislike what I do but I love the people I work with but we are all being sold off to different companies and the one im going to will take 4 hours to get there and back :-( 

Awww Happily I am soooo so sorry hun :-( What a crock of shit :hugs: glad you had a relaxing trip though hun! 

MRsb how you feeling chick??

Nina hope your ok??

LL my cycles went longer after my ectopic but I didnt have my tube removed just had methotrexate? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh no, u couldn't be expected to travel 4 hours! That's crazy! 
I hope u can find something new and a job u will enjoy.

Im ok thanks. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know :-( Got to write down what time I would need to get the bus/trains and add up how much it would cost etc. 

Got any Drs apt coming up?? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Oh, Cath! 4 hours? :hugs: I really hope something better comes along for you.


----------



## ladyluck84

I agree 4 hours is a stupid amount of time to travel per day!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep! Had a meeting with HR today and they have offered to help me look for a new job. Need to ring someone to speak to to see if im entitled to redundancy as even though I have been offered a job its not realistic to get too :-( 

How is everyone tonight? ? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm fine I have more bloods again on Thursday they have asked for day 21,28 and 1-3 for my referral


----------



## cathgibbs

Woooo thats great hun! will that be day 28 on Thursday? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes it will but u or islets 2 days later than normal so not expecting af until day 30th. Had a temp drop today so think I might be out


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies your all very quiet. Everyone ok?


----------



## Nina83

Hey guys, I'm quiet because I'm depressed and just want this year over with already :( I can't believe we're the only ones left. Oh well, I guess we're just the cream of the crop ;)
I'm trying to take some time off.
Currently 1dpo and hoping for the best.

Cath- How's the job hunting?
Lady- Did you have blood taken? I hope your temp jumped right back up! A dip doesn't always mean something!
Hilslo- Where are you Hun?


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!! 

How was all of your weekends?? I was VERY drunk Sat night haha woops! drowning my sorrows over the job situation! 

LL How you doing hun?? 

MRsB :-D Hope your ok chicken? when is your drs apt? 

Awww Nina massive :hugs: hun! This year will soon be over with then its onto 2014 babies!! YAY! Have you been up to anything interesting??

Hilslo! My Cycle buddy! where are you chick??

Well i potentially have a job lined up to start in January - im not getting my hopes up as i still have to go through the interview process etc but iv been tld its 95% mine soooooooooooooooooooo we are def going to stop trying as its such a good job with the local council I can progress really well so looks like we are def holding off until after the wedding now BUT im still going to be here egging you all on! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath im pleased u have a job lined up. Good luck with the interview. 

Nina im so sorry to hear u are depressed. 2014 will be a better year!

Ive been spotting red and brown. Very worried. Im getting an early scan on wed to see whats going on. I don't feel very hopeful. Will let u know what happens

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh no just wrote a big long reply and it's been wiped grr!
Oh we'll long story short. I'm got back from holiday this morning and feeling the happiest I have for ages. It was a much needed break and I enjoyed every second. 
I still took my temps and peed on lots of sticks and think I o'd on cd18 (same as my cycle buddy cath!!!!). If I did it will be the earliest I have ever o'd. 
I have to admit I'm not feeling very lucky this cycle though. The two times we caught the egg I have had two days of v positive opks then o'd the following day. This time was like the old days where opks only got to about 85% (I've marked it down as a positive) and I o'd on the day I got the positive. I also had no cm and no o pains so if I did o it wasn't very strong. I've had one high temp but missed this morning as we were on an overnight flight. Oh well.
Nina - I'm looking forward to 2014 too. Part of me doesn't want to risk getting pregnant again in 2013 as it has been a disaster of a year and I want a clean start. Not stopping though - I'm 33 now so the clock is ticking loudly
Cath - great news on the job front! Do you think you will get redundancy pay too?
Happily - so gutted there was no miracle bfp. I really thought Sod's law might have come through for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Mrsb try to think positive hun I KNOW how hard it is though but I know of 3 friends that have had spotting around the 7 week mark and they have been fine hun, what time is your scan on Wednesday?? I have everything x for you lovely!!! 

Hilslo im sooo happy your feeling great hun! Its nice to hear! How was your holiday?? Did you dtd lots!?! Do you think though becaue you were away and you were really happy and relaxed etc that you werent paying too much attention to your body (ov pains)?? Do you know what I mean?? 

Well I have a meeting with HR at 12.30 to discuss my options, they havent mentioned redundancy and I just wrote the times of the transport I would need to take and its not 4 hours travelling....its actually 5 hours!! Iv spoke to ACAS aswell their kinda like an advice line and they said im def entitled to it and if they dont offer it i got a good case for tribunal but my company are pretty good so heres hoping! im trying not to get all my hopes up for this job in January aswell as anything can happen so still looking around! xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh mrsB I hope it's just the bean nestling in or a cyst but I know how scary that feeling is. I had pink/peachy with my mmc and did lots of research and generally found that red/brown spotting often turned out okay. 
I know it is impossible to relax but try to throw yourself into work or anything that can take your mind off it at least for a few minutes.
I really do have everything crossed that things will ok. They have to be - you're are shining example. 
Huge hugs and masses of love hon.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.
My scan is wed 3.30pm.

Im here to support u all too. Xxx


----------



## hilslo

cathgibbs said:


> Oh Mrsb try to think positive hun I KNOW how hard it is though but I know of 3 friends that have had spotting around the 7 week mark and they have been fine hun, what time is your scan on Wednesday?? I have everything x for you lovely!!!
> 
> Hilslo im sooo happy your feeling great hun! Its nice to hear! How was your holiday?? Did you dtd lots!?! Do you think though becaue you were away and you were really happy and relaxed etc that you werent paying too much attention to your body (ov pains)?? Do you know what I mean??
> 
> Well I have a meeting with HR at 12.30 to discuss my options, they havent mentioned redundancy and I just wrote the times of the transport I would need to take and its not 4 hours travelling....its actually 5 hours!! Iv spoke to ACAS aswell their kinda like an advice line and they said im def entitled to it and if they dont offer it i got a good case for tribunal but my company are pretty good so heres hoping! im trying not to get all my hopes up for this job in January aswell as anything can happen so still looking around! xxx

I think it might be. I o'd early when I was on holiday over Christmas last year (cd19) and late in jan (cd28) when I was super stressed with year end financial reporting. I did end up pregnant after that super stressful cycle though lol so goes to show you can never rely on anything whilst ttc!!


----------



## hilslo

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks ladies.
> My scan is wed 3.30pm.
> 
> Im here to support u all too. Xxx

We'll all be there with you in spirit chick. Looking forward to hearing that it was all a worry over nothing and that you hear a lovely strong heartbeat. How many weeks/days are you now?


----------



## cathgibbs

Im glad you have the scan booked Mrsb - I really hope its nothing :hugs: Are you having any pain or anything? Have you and hubby had sex recently??

I think That must be the case hun! Once your mind is off ttc your not so intune with your body? be lush if you got your bfp after such a relaxing time! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive not had any pain. Just spotting twice. We haven't had sex for a while. I will update u soon.

Good luck ladies im rooting for u all xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrsb ((hugs)), as the girls have said before- spotting does happen and I'm sure it's nothing! Good thing your scan is Wednesday, I'm sure you'll be seeing a wiggly little bean in there!


Hilslo- Stupid site...

https://www.gracielegacy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/fist-pump-baby1-300x197.jpg

It's happened to the best of us!

I think everything you said is just a good sign! No signs are good signs. I agree with Cath, maybe because you were relaxing you didn't notice. We really need to stop comparing our previous cycles :( It's so hard though.

What dpo are you guys on? I think I'm right behind you. BFP for everyone!
:dust:

Cath, Oh my goodness, 5 hours?! Will it be on train at least?


----------



## Nina83

And I just need to vent (this happened on another forum, not BNB)
I am so incredibly TIRED AND FED UP with women who complain that they got pregnant on their first try, and now they're on their 3rd cycle- and "what is wrong with me?"
Dude, we've been trying for 8 months the first time, I got lucky the second, and now we're on our 5th month.
Say thank God you know you can get pregnant and KEEP it. You might have just gotten lucky the first time.
If how it went around the first time is what counts, well, crap on me.
But that's not the way the cookie crumbles. UGH!!!!! :brat: You don't know how lucky you are. I want to say all sorts of bad words, but, well, can't.
And the worst thing, I just have to sit there and keep it shut. Nope, not allowed to say anything.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Mrs B: I hope your scan goes well. Stay thinking positive- it's all we have!

Hilslo: Glad you are feeling so great! Fingers crossed that lots of DTD happened just when it needed to.

Cath: Good news about the job starting in January! Hope your meeting with HR goes well and that there are some good options.

Nina: Your time will come! Hopefully soon! It's okay to get depressed every now and then because you are processing the absurdity of our stupid bodies not doing what they are supposed to do. :hugs: As for the girls who complain about it taking longer the second and third try, I completely agree! My husband and I tried for over a year and had a miscarriage and a blighted ovum. Nothing seems to stick with me- they should be happy they were able to have a pregnancy last. 

*But I guess when we are going through our own situation, it always seems like it is the worst in the world and we are the only one who has ever been in our exact shoes. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Surgery is Thursday. Going to pay for it today. I am getting nervous. My friends had a little party for me on Saturday night to show their support for me. It was a nice time.


----------



## Nina83

Happily, You guys had a tough year ((hugs))
They say the first year of marriage is the hardest- next year has got to be better <3


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> Happily, You guys had a tough year ((hugs))
> They say the first year of marriage is the hardest- next year has got to be better <3

No kidding, Nina! I hadn't thought of that- all of this in the first year of marriage! If we made it through this, we can make it through almost anything, huh? :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Happily, You guys had a tough year ((hugs))
> They say the first year of marriage is the hardest- next year has got to be better <3
> 
> No kidding, Nina! I hadn't thought of that- all of this in the first year of marriage! If we made it through this, we can make it through almost anything, huh? :hugs:Click to expand...

Definitely! The worst will be behind you.
I'm so sorry for what you're going through :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

ugh, so frustrating.
Last nights temps were high, so I expected high temps this morning.
But I woke up earlier because I was FREEZING. DH had the blanket tucked under his feet so I couldn't pull it up. I tossed and turned and froze for about half an hour until I actually woke up. Temps were lower :(
I added a fake temp tomorrow and the day after, and no crosshairs, only on Friday. And I'd have todays below the crosshairs. I'm tempted to delete todays temp.
This just gives me a bad feeling about this cycle, iykwim :(
I still have this pressure on my sides. 
I'm tired of feeling so down.


----------



## HappilyTTC

:hugs:, Nina. I'm sorry you feel so down. I would get rid of today's temp since the situation last night wasn't a "normal" one. I hope your little one is on its way to you.


----------



## trehan2013

hey ladies im new to the site and was wondering if i could get some input on my chart. We've been ttc for over 2 yrs. I have 2 from a previous marriage but this would be #1 for my hubs. 
now the question... how do i go about getting my chart from ff to show? sorry im horrible with computers....


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies! Help! So temp usually drops for 2 days then af arrives but on Sunday dark spotting started which surprised me as temp was at its highest and was high Monday well af is now light and still dark brown no red blood at all that's for 3 days and has never happened before. Any suggestions as to what it could be?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina id just forget todays temp. I hope it is up tomorrow hun.

LL84 how many dpo are u? Have u tested? X


----------



## trehan2013

so im currently 18 dpo and maintaining elevated temps. ive taken several tests and the only lines that show up are about an hour after. theyre super light but there. even dh sees them. my question is what are the chances that they are evap lines or bfp's? thoughts? no sign of af coming, but i have had some slight nausea and achey breasts... they dont hurt to touch just generally achey. along with them being significantly bigger.


----------



## HappilyTTC

LL: Maybe the temp was a fluke and this is AF? OR maybe you should take a test? I know that when I had "AF" with dark brown blood, it wasn't AF. I hadn't ovulated that month; it was just my body responding to hormone surges/ declines creating a "false period" of sorts. 

Could the brown be a couple of days of implantation? Is it constant or just randomly coming out?


----------



## trehan2013

i would say test tomorrow if youre due. sometimes spotting will happen when you think af should be coming. how dpo are you?


----------



## ladyluck84

No tested and it's negative. I wondered if it was a 'false period' and maybe I ovulated from my side with no tube?


----------



## Nina83

trehan2013, welcome :)
Do you want your chart to show up in your signature? Like mine or just to share it once in a specific post?
I don't trust lines that show up after an hour. Although when I used IC and was definitely pregnant, the line only showed up after half an hour.
How long are your cycles usually?

Lady- maybe you ovulated later than you thought you did? 

MrsB, how are you? Did you have any more spotting? Keep us updated ((hugs))

AFM- 
I am slightly more educated today than yesterday :) Read all about fallback rises, and looking back at my charts- many of them do have a dip in temps around 3-4dpo. Plus, my temps shot up this morning. I'll be keeping the temp, but adding an empty circle and just not looking into it that much. It's from now that counts.
My nipples are so sore. It hurt to shower last night. I know it's super early, but it's so strange. It's only happened after my MC.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wow Nina your temp has shot up!! I really really really hope this is your cycle.

Ive had a bit of watery brown discharge. Don't know what to think but I will know more later today. Thanks hun xxx


----------



## hilslo

Good luck MrsB.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies!! 

Mrsb im wishing you all the luck in the world today but I honestly think it will all be ok hun - brown blood is a good sign and even red blood with no pain is still a VERY good sign! PMA hun I know how hard it is though....thinking of you today xxx

LL.....What are your temps like today?! Maybe it was implantation!!! Test in 2-3 days time hun I REALLY hope that you will be suprised!! 

Nina!! Wowza your temps have shot up!!! I got eveything crossed this cycle for you hun! Also - Sore nipples are a sign of good ovulation! like stupidly good ovulation as tis a side effect from progesterone so if they are still hurting now it could possibly mean your prog is still rising!! 

Hilslo how is my cycly buddy doing today??? Hope your well Chickadee!

Treehan - I have no idea about the link hun it took me a while to figure it out haha! What colour are the lines on the test? can you upload a pic?? What DPO are you? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: Wow! Your temps look great!

I am with everyone else, LL. I really hope it was IB! FXed. 

MrsB: I really hope your rainbow is here. :hugs: Like Cath said, that discharge could be nothing. Stay positive.


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily!! sorry I missed you out of my post hun!! How are you chicken? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,

Had my scan and saw my baby with a strong heart beat. Very pleased. I am measuring a week behind tho which worries me but obviously im very happy that I got good news.

Thank u for your support ladies. It means a lot to me xxx


----------



## trehan2013

lets try this....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38ab94/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

cycles vary month to month and i havent had any cycst problems before but thurs. the day before i o'd i had a cyst rupture. hurt like a mo fo for about a week and a half. today temps are down and i feel kinda crampy, but still no show for the ugly witch...


----------



## trehan2013

yay!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb that's the best news iv heard all bloody month im so happy for you hunny!

Treharnn yay for the chart woohooo! As long as that witch stays away thats the main thing! Xxx


----------



## trehan2013

i so made an appt to have a blood test done, then went to the potty and who do i find??? the nasty witch ive been trying to avoid... so i had to call and cancel. no bfps here this month. this next month though is hubby's turn to be tested, we're going to have a count done to see if that might be an issue.


----------



## HappilyTTC

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had my scan and saw my baby with a strong heart beat. Very pleased. I am measuring a week behind tho which worries me but obviously im very happy that I got good news.
> 
> Thank u for your support ladies. It means a lot to me xxx

That is soooo amazing!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

trehan2013 said:


> lets try this....
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38ab94/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> cycles vary month to month and i havent had any cycst problems before but thurs. the day before i o'd i had a cyst rupture. hurt like a mo fo for about a week and a half. today temps are down and i feel kinda crampy, but still no show for the ugly witch...

Awesome! It worked!
Now, if you want it in your signature, you just have to paste the same URL link into your signature :)


----------



## Nina83

Great news Mrsb! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Nina83

Happily, you're in my thoughts, hope you have a speedy recovery <3


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thank you, Nina. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

Happily good luck with the surgery hun. Thinking of u xxx


----------



## hilslo

MrsB I'm so relieved for you. Don't worry about being behind, as long as the heart is beating strong they'll be fine. 

Happily - I hope everything goes well tomorrow and your dh is ready to pamper you on your return!

Nina - so glad you got you nice big temp rise - do you think you could have just o'd a bit later than usual?

Trehan - welcome- sorry the witch showed! 

Cycle buddy - how are you feeling - hope you've got lots of pma this cycle - how good would it be if we got our bfps on the same day!!

Lady Luck - hope you're ok hon- any updates on your cycle?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Treharn sorry the witch showed hun :-( 

Happily - Iv got everything x for a painfree couple of days for you hun - thinking of you xxxx

Mrsb do you feel better now hun?

LL any updates?

Hilslo - I would love it if you got your bfp hun! I have everything x for you......unfortunately with all thats going on with work etc ill be going on the pill a few months early so as soon as AF arrives its a trip to the clinic....

Nina how you doing hun? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Good morning Cath :)
That would be awesome if you and Hilslo got a BFP on the same day! Hopefully Mrsb has started a new trend!
:dust:

Treharn- that happened to me as well, the day I scheduled for bloods- AF came. Might be better that way. I think seeing a negative blood test is worse than a BFN!

AFM, temps dipped slightly, but still high, yesterdays was just unusually high for this early.
Crevix is high and medium soft, creamy CM, and I'm getting side pains. My naturopathic gave me some herbs that will help ease O pains, so I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## hilslo

Morning! It's gone v quiet! 

Happily - how are you doing chick? I hope everything went well and you're resting

Nina - woo hoo for crosshairs! 

Cycle buddy - we are have a v spooky similar cycle in terms of everything. Yesterday my work announced a major restructure if our dept. all us managers have to interview for the new roles (there are enough for one each) or take voluntary redundancy. V tempted to do the latter as I hate my job!


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina How you doing today? did you take your herbs?? 

OMG Hilslo thats weird!!! How long have you been at your company for? v.redundancy sounds best hun - have you looked around to see for any jobs? Well I have a meeting today with the new employers and im going to tell them that im not prepared to transfer over - 5 hours 25 minutes commute and £3k for transport for a year. no chance so we shall see what they will offer me. got a feeling it will be goingto a tribunal though xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hi girls. Doing great. Tired but awesome. They took the catheter out this morning and I feel like I need to fart :blush: which means maybe I won't be constipated too terribly. This whole experience has been great for introspection. I am in such a great mood and in a really positive place right now.


----------



## Nina83

Hi Happily, happy to see you back <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Happily soooo happy to hear from you your sounding AMAZEBALLS hun!! Loved the fart comment haha!! Any news on when you will be going home? You in much pain?? zxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Happily, I pleased u are feeling so positive. Hope u are ok hun xxx


----------



## hilslo

Happily - so thrilled you're feeling good. Strange that you've probably had the toughest time out of all of us but you still sound so positive. A shining example to us all! Huge hugs - I hope the constipation stays away. I remember after my surgery that that was probably the worst physical part.
Xx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Fart comment = results of morphine. :rofl: I don't seem to be constipated at this point, so that's a great thing!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies was having some time away as yes it was af just very odd one. Well tomorrow it day 8 and ready to start again! Happily so glad you are feeling positive. After ectopic surgery I had terrible constipation and they said that was common after an anaesthetic and lying for so long! I rang NHS direct for advice on what I could take as I wanted something that wouldn't give me stomach cramps as I was so sore and they wanted to take me back into hospital. I had to argue with them that I only needed a poo and was not going back in!!!!


----------



## hilslo

Ll - new cycle new luck!
Not much to report from me. I'm 9dpo today but no promising signs. 
Cath, Nina - how is the tww treating you both?


----------



## Nina83

Good morning Hilslo!
I'm 8dpo over here, feeling crappy, like I always do in the tww!
I think my most promising sign was yesterday, this pain around my pelvic area- inside though. All day. Not sure if that's where stuff is supposed to hurt or what.

Plus I had gurgeling and twinges in my very low abdomen, right around where the uterus is, but they stopped after I went to the bathroom, so that's probably what the twinges were!

I'll be testing Saturday, it's my Hebrew birthday. I'm hoping to end my twenties with a bang!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck in the tww ladies!

Good luck for testing saturday Nina!

And good new in your new cycle lady luck
.xxx


----------



## hilslo

Nice temp rise Nina!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha LL I know what you mean about the poop situation hun! After my ectopic i didnt poop for 15 days but most of that was due to the infection! Hope your ok hun? Hoping this is your cycle!!

Nina, excuse my ignorance hun, but does that mean you get 2 birthdays?! If so..WOOHOO!! 

Hilslo dont be put off by 'nothing' happening in the 2WW hun it could suprise you!

Happily how you feeling hun? You home yet??

MrsB! How you feeling?? more relaxed now hun? 

xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Yup, I've got 2 birthdays! I usually celebrate my Hebrew one with my family, because it's also in the middle of Channukha, which is always fun to celebrate together. 
I don't get double the gifts though LOL!

How are you Cath?


----------



## cathgibbs

I love that idea!! Lucky woman! Which birthday is your actually date of birth hun? So exciting and interesting learning new things!!

Im fab hun, DF has been away since Midnight fri and isnt back until Thurs so missing him like crazy :-( xxx


----------



## Nina83

Oy, that's long! 
I used to hate it when DH went on business trips. I mean, the first night was fun, but then waking up in the morning was so depressing :(

My English bday is on Dec 3rd. That's when my family calls me to say congrats. 

My name was changed a few times, only my dad and grandma called me by my birth name, everyone else in the family call me by my nickname- Nina. At when we moved to Israel I got it officially changed- which is what I go by and people call me.
So with my names, and numerous bdays, I kind of feel like this life isn't really mine, my name is just temporary, and my birthdate doesn't really mean anything. Add that to moving so much, so I never really had a permanent home. 
I just kind of feel like I'm floating around. It's a strange feeling.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep - not enjoying it at all, missing him like a lost little puppy :-(

Awww Nina that made me feel quite sad :-( Poor thing :-( Have you any plans to move around now or are you staying put? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I plan on staying put. We just bought the apartment, we said that in about 5 years or so we'd start to keep our eyes open for a first floor garden apartment, but in the same neighborhood. I don't want my kids to feel like I do. I want them to always feel like an individual and know exactly where their home is, even if we do move.


----------



## Nina83

Awesome Mother Nature, way to go. I have ANOTHER yeast infection. Gha.
I am however, trying not to overthink it, because with my first pregnancy I got a YI in the TWW as well, and it could be a symptom.
I usually only get it after AF, so, here's to hoping mother nature is planning a surprise.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Fingers crossed, Nina! Hope this YI has a good cause. 

As for me, I'm getting "regular" in the poop department. Haha. I can't believe my body- looking at it makes me so sad. I'm so swollen and it's cut open at the belly and still bleeding. I'm hardly eating and only drinking water and I look like I gained 30 pounds over night. I have deep moments of sadness- I'm not gonna lie. I can stay positive and see the sunny side, but I see the reality, too. I'm coming to terms, but it's slow day by day. 

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Happily, I'm sorry you're still feeling sore and down. 
I think once your body starts to heal it will be different, it's a lot to take in right now, everything all together. It's so early since your surgery still, you're doing great!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily im sorry for all u are going through. The cut bleeding sounds bad. I hope it all heals and u recover as soon as possible. I guess u will have very sad moments, anybody who has been through what u have would feel the same way. It's good u can see positives too and making future plans will help like hols etc..
Thinking of u hun xxx

Nina I hope the yi is a good sign. Your temps defo look good so far! I've got my fx for u hun

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Happily- how big is your scar. Bleeding a bit should be okay whilst it's healing but if it starts to weep get to your gp!
My op was different I know but was also quite major surgery. I have about a 10cm scar and 10 months later it is flat and going silvery so it will start looking better before you know it. I remember the bloat well. It made me look like I was about 6 months pregnant. Cruelly ironic. You're coping really well - I know you have no choice, the world doesn't stop turning but I still admire you.

I had an appt with my consultant today. She was lovely. She gave me an internal scan to see if I was pregnant but she could see my lining is about to collapse so no bfp for me this cycle. She said it looks like I o'd from my left side (my tubeless side) and that my lining was quite thin so she has given me progesterone suppositories to take from next cycle.
Next cycle here we come!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh happily massive :hugs: for you lovely. ......your handling this so well hun...glad you've managed to poop lol hopefully the bloot will go soon xxxxxx

Omg ilslo we are def cycle buddies I had my consultant meeting today too! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

How did it go Cath?

Hilslo, I'm always amazed at how much they can actually see. I'm sorry AF is on it's way ((hugs))


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo is that definate that your af will come?y friend got told she hadn't even ovulated the cycle she got pregnant lol so they do make mistakes! 

Cath what happened at your consultant meeting?

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

It went ok thanks ladies. Got to ring xray dept when I get and they will see if they can do my hsg might have to have my tube removed. 

Hilslo that's fab your on progesterone! 

Nina hows your day hun and hows your yeast infection haha so weird saying that

Mrsb how you doing lovely xxx


----------



## Nina83

LOL! My YI says hi ;)

Did they say why they might have to remove it?! I hope you'll be able to have the HSG soon and hopefully everything will be fine!

MrsB, how far along are you now?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha hi YI! that tickled me Nina haha!

Because my ectopic may have scarred my tube hun. When I had my Laparoscopy they noticed the little hairs that help shift the egg was damaged. Never mind! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath I hope u don't need your tube removing. I only have one working tube but no talk of it being removed. I've had a hsg and its very successful at giving people a bfp. I got my last bfp the cycle I had my hsg!

Im about 7.5 weeks I think. Don't have a clue now ive been put back a bit. Going to mw tomorrow so will tell her my worries. I don't want to bother u, I want to be here to support u all

Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath: I hope you don't need that tube removed! :hugs: 

Nina: Hi to your YI!

MrsB: I hope your little bean is all settled in for the long haul.

I am enjoying my time at home. 

One of my girl friends, who was miffed that I couldn't go to her birthday party the weekend I was camping before the surgery (so in retaliation she didn't go to my farewell to my uterus party), asked me when I am going back to work. I let her know it would be some time in January and she was shocked. She asked why the long vacay?

Um....

I had major surgery and they cut me open.

She was shocked to learn that's what a hysterectomy is! :dohh:

Really? My husband thinks she knew she messed up by not being supportive so she tried to act like she didn't know it was a big deal. I kinda think he's right.

Anyways, some of my acquaintances are avoiding me and I hear it's because they think this infertility thing is catchy. Really? Really? Come on, it's the 2013s people. This is something that happened to me. Just cause you know me doesn't mean it will happen to you.

:rofl:

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Happily. Im sorry some people can't deal with it as well as u would hope. I guess your friend could just be nieve about the procedure, I know im not very bright at understanding things unless they are fully explained. 
That's ridiculous that people are avoiding u! Perhaps they can't find the words to say. Surely they can't really think it's catching. U are better off surrounding yourself with the supportive people who love u anyway hun xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Just catching up ladies

Cath why might u need the tube removed?
Happily big hugs it's natural that you have times when u feel incredibly sad
Nina: two birthdays I would love that!
Mrs broody hope you're well
Hilslo: what does taking progesterone involve is it just a tablet?


----------



## cathgibbs

MRsb what you worried about hun?? 

Happily I LOVE the fact you did a farewell to your uterus party! Seriously though, your friend. surely she knew a hysterectomy is a major op!? How you feeling now hun? Oh my shitting God are people that pathetic and stupid to think infertility spreads?!!

LL I will need a HSG and possible (more likely than not) tube removal because my ectopic has scarred my tube and the little hairs that are in the tube have been damaged so to not risk another ectopic. also I have pains when im ovulating and when af is here from my ectopic side :-(

How is everyone today?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Happily, I think some people are just total noobs. Either she's just that or she really is clueless when it comes to sympathy and bedside manners. Either way, not cool. 
Infertility does not spread. Ignorant people. Ugh. I need to punch something now.

MrsB, it's so exciting you're getting further and further along. It's always amazing how suddenly weeks take on a different meaning, and "time" during pregnancy!

I've been getting bad cramps these past 2 days. I'm both excited and terrified for whatever turns out next week.
Yesterday I remembered how weak in the knees I felt seeing my very first second line, and I know I will never feel that way again. It makes me sad, because the first thing I know I'll do will freak out instead of feeling faint.
Oh, and could a chart get any more jaggedy? Seriously!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Nina I totally know what you mean - for some people who have never suffered a mc its all excitement etc but for people who have had losses its a kinda dreaded feeling isnt it? Your chart is looking amazeballs though hun!!! getting higher and higher!!

Ladies I have a slight confession, last night i found out i got my BFP but i havent said anything as iv been spotting and the lines are very faint and my gut feeling isnt good (it was never good for the previous 3).

How is everyone today?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Aw Cath! Massive hugs! I love the way you just threw that in "as a matter of fact"!
DON'T you dare give up! I know how hard it is to feel positive about BFP, and the gut feeling will always be horrible, but that's how it's going to be for a long 9 months!
Lines need to start somewhere- as faint as they seem to be!


----------



## cathgibbs

True hun - just cant shift the feeling of dread - that along with the fact I wont be getting any progesterone until next week - i did the test before my apt and a line was there but I thought it was evap so did an opk and it was pos but still thought it was a fluke as i was spotting, if i had told my dr there and then I could have had progesterone :-( never mind - what will be will be! 

How are you today hun? when will you test? Your chart is GREAT! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Call the doctor and ask for bloods and progesterone. The spotting could be anything! <3 <3 <3


----------



## cathgibbs

I couldnt get an apt for a few days and they cant prescribe progesterone so just going to wait until my consultant can prescribe it hun bleurgh. 4th time lucky eh haha xxx


----------



## Nina83

4th time DEFINITLY lucky!!!
:dust: 
I have everything crossed for you Hun, it would be amazing- this is your last month trying?

AFM- I'm not sure if I'll be testing again this evening. If we're all already spilling the beans, last night I got an ever so faint second line. 
I think I'm known for getting false BFP though. 
Whatever, hence the thoughts on being happy/sad when getting a BFP.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh upload a pic hun!! I need to see! So exciting! Did you show hubby? Well December/Jan and Feb were my last months haha so heres hoping! 

From going by your chart hun I would say you would be expecting a BFP! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres my test before the Drs yest - green handle is opk and blue is hpt this is what made me think evap but the opk was mega pos for this time of my cycle xxx


----------



## Nina83

I didn't tell DH, but we do have a doctors appointment on Sunday, and I scheduled blood that morning. If this gets darker tomorrow, wonderful. If not, I don't know if I should do bloods anyway to take the results to my doctor to deal with another CP.
The pictures are really horrible. But there is a colored line there IRL. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## Nina83

Did you test again? It doesn't look like an evap.
I'll upload my picture at home, poor DH is probably waiting for me at the train station, I'm late again!


----------



## cathgibbs

Still have bloods done hun! If I were you I would do another test tomorrow am? 

Yep i took a frer and a drug store one and both were bfps which shocked me as I hate frer I never get lines lol xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

OMG this thread just got very exciting lol.

As if u both have sneaky faint lines!!! I hope this is lucky for u both!

Nina your chart is amazing! 
Can't wait to see your test pic.

Cath I can see your line easy enough

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhh I thought it was bloody evap whyyyy didn't I mention it to my fs! Ggrrrrr mrsb how you doing lovely xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Those lines, Cath and Nina!!! OMG!!! Fingers and everything else crossed (and I can keep it all crossed for a while because I can't have sex for two months!). :rofl:

I am sooo excited to see some awesomeness here!!!


----------



## Nina83

My line looks similar to your Cath, slightly lighter but I can't take a good picture.
I think mine is just a fluke.

Did you have bloods done to know you've got lower progesterone?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh bless you happily! When those 2 months are up I got a feeling DH is going to be exhausted ;-) 

No nina hun my consultant wants me to go on them as iv had a few loses so he thinks prog may be the answer but I can't get them until next week which might be too late....ill annoy his secretary tomorrow until she hunts down a consultant to prescribe them haha my consultant is on bloody leave now grrrr. Will you test again tomorrow hun? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm not sure. The more I look, the less I see, and the more I think I'm just looney :(
Besides, HCG only rises so quickly/slowly, so there might not be any difference tomorrow, whatever this is.

I wonder what it feels like to POAS and not worry tomorrow it won't be there.


----------



## ladyluck84

Ahhhh congratulations cath and fingers crossed Nina. Hope these bfp's are catching!


----------



## Nina83

I think the universe is just having fun on my expense.
I'm all weepy today, listening to Paul Buhcanan and Zola Jesus bawling like a baby.
Plus, TMI- CM is too yellowish and creamy. I'm afraid I have some sort of wonderful infection. 
What a load of crap life is. :nope:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have u ladies tested again?

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

LL how you doing hun?? 

Nina - I cried in my consultant apt I didnt know why, yellow CM is a great sign of a bfp hun! Test again!!

Hospital just rung my progesterone is ready to be picked up! Leaving half day to go and get it!! excited! 

Mrsb how you doing lovely? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath im so glad u are getting some! Yipee!

I just started spotting brown again this morning. :-( 

X


----------



## Nina83

Cath, it's like, YELLOW. I don't know. I'm just so embarrassed by it's color. I'm such a disgusting person by saying this, but when I wiped it was just all very, slippery. I'm hoping it's an OK sign, and desperately trying to remind myself that every pregnancy is different!
I think I'll test tomorrow, or maybe just wait it out. Temps slightly rose again, but I also consulted with Dr.Google, and signs of infection down there could also be high temps. My evening temps are also rocket high. I'm eh eh about everything.

I am so glad you got the progesterone early! I am so so happy for you. I'm happy for all you guys <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Did it look like 'snot' sorry if its TMI! But honestly I have heard that that colour is a good sign and your temps are amazing!! xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, did you have progesterone tested?
I'm sure it's nothing, but did they say why you were spotting before? It might be because of the same reason. Maybe old implantation blood? keep hydrated!


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Did it look like 'snot' sorry if its TMI! But honestly I have heard that that colour is a good sign and your temps are amazing!! xxx

:wacko:

I just made myself some tea so I'll go check in a bit!
You've made me feel a bit better- not BFP wise, but definitely put a smile on my face!


----------



## cathgibbs

Def be upbeat hun as a few ladies I know from a previous thread - their major symptom was the yellow snot like cm! 

DF Is coming home today after being away since last Friday on a trip with his dad! wont see him till about 11pm but cant bloody wait! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina I get snotty slippery cm still and a bit yellowly at times. FX for u.

Cath great that df is coming home tonight. Have u told him yet?

I haven't had anything tested at all. I've rang epu and they said its probably left over from last spotting which was put down to ib. I've got another scan booked in now. 

X


----------



## cathgibbs

When is your other scan MrsB?? 

Yeah I told him Tuesday night when I found out - terrible at keeping secrets - hes so happy again btu it makes me feel bad then because when it all comes crashing down hes utterly gutted xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, it could also be that the cervix was a bit irritated from the previous scan. Sometimes a scan (was it internal?) can cause spotting.

Cath- Does he know?! Or are you planning on surprising him tonight?!

ETA- never mind!
I also don't tell DH until a few days later. If I can save one heartbreak... Especially if it's his. Men have a hard time, they just can't show it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Exatly Nina - I just had to tell him though, I do normally wait a few days but before I ov I thought 'Wouldnt it be nice if I got a BFP whilst he was away so I could suprise him' but I was too excited I just had to tell him. 

Is everyone sorted for xmas?! I just have to buy DFs bungee jump then im all done! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My scan is tuesday at 11.30am. It wasn't internal, it was on my tummy. Im a skinny rake so they get a good view lol. 

Cath your df wants a bungee jump? How scary! Has he done one before? 
I've still got lots to buy. Got to collect an order of some presents i bought online from M&S today. 

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Mrsd skinny rake haha! 

Never done it before but hes requested it! Lol we havent gone overboard this year so its nice to be all sorted! 

oohhh I love going to collect parcels/packages! Did you order much>? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Bodily function update (EW!)
No yellow anything. Taking that as a good sign? If there was an infection it would always be there- right?
Actually, it's quite dry at the moment.

Strange, here US are always internal until much later on.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive got about 6 items to collect mostly for the inlaws. 

Nina good luck hun. I hope your line gets darker.

Cath your df is brave xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

MrsB: :hugs: I'm sure everything is okay. 

Nina: that yellow CM sounds like a good sign. I really hope this is your rainbow!!!

Cath: yay for the progesterone! As for Christmas, I am buying some things at Uncommon Goods online, so I am trying to see if they have a sale in the next few days. After that, I just have three small gifts left for kids.


----------



## Nina83

Cath, Did you have any promising symptoms- or did it come out of no where?
We don't buy gifts, we don't really have any holidays like that, although I wish sometimes we did. 

Happily, I'm sure you'll find some great sales! There's nothing I really NEED, but if there is a great deal on something I see- I'll go for it!
Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble Gobble ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily how you doing lovely

Nope no symptoms even now I don't Nina...bit of backache over the weekend. ...peeing a lot but thats it! Did you test??


----------



## Nina83

No, I'll wait until Saturday FX


----------



## HappilyTTC

Doing okay. They took the bandages off yesterday. Surprisingly, the scar is so slight I can barely see it. No matter how thin/ heavier I am, I always have a little pouch. Well, the scar is at the bottom of this pouch and just looks like a think crease. Not bad at all. There is one little spot that is sore, but other than that, it is healing well and fast. I am still taking the pain pills, but not as often.


----------



## hilslo

Omg - I don't log in for a wee while and look what happens lol! I should do it more often. Huge congrats Nina and Cath!!!! This is amazing news. Can't say I'm not immensely jealous though.
Happily - glad you're healing well.


----------



## Nina83

No Hilslo, only Cath. 
I tested this morning again and it's a very pale almost not there line. If this were something- it should have been darker. I am the queen of evaps and false positives.

I'm starting to get this feeling that I'm never going to see a second line again.


----------



## cathgibbs

Wow Happily im so glad your heating quickly abd very happy to hear its minimal scarring. H
I hope dh is being a good little nurse for you!

Nina my ics are absolute rubbish im not even getting a line on them...my drug store ones have a line though. ...maybe try a diff test if af doesn't come? 

Hilslo! Where have you been! How are you hun? Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Not too bad- massively tied up with work so not much spare time to do anything other than sleep!
Nina don't give up sweetheart. As Cath says, try a different brand and see how you go. Remember it's still early for a strong line just yet.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun why you so busy at work for?? Have you tested?

Ladies I hope you dont mind me posting this but here is my IC (this is a diff brand to what I have at home but still a V poor line) and here is my superdrug test out of the case. not very strong lines but im hoping they will get darker xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm just really in a bad mood today.
It started yesterday when DH told me where he wanted to take me out this morning for brunch- it's a place where he has a coupon for. This bugs me because he did this for my birthday last year too. Why can't you just take me out somewhere else? Save the damn coupon for some other time, it just makes me feel, like, here, let's use this on you.
And he's been talking about it all week. ugh.
We were supposed to get a new water supply (jugs) this week, and we have extra, so I called and asked them to only pick up the empty ones, and deliver small water bottles. Did they? No, of course not. We got three jugs and no bottles. She told me she'd cancel next months delivery (but I don't want 3 extra huge jugs in my house, I have no room for them) and the bottles can only be delivered in 2 weeks. Screw you bitch. Seriously. UGH!
DH asked me to pick up some pastries for the weekend, so I got huim 4 chocolate and me 4 poppy seed. I get home, and after screaming at the water lady, have my cold cup of coffee, take a bite, and they're friggin STALE. As in, from yesterday.
DH offered to call the water place and talk to the boss. And he also offered to go back and return the pastry (his were fine of course). Did he? No, nothing.
I then said I don't want to go out and he just said "OK". No whats wrong, no, you might feel better, just no, as in great, now I can use the coupon on our anniversary or valentines day. Good thing I didn't need to use it on you now.
What a crappy weekend this is going to be.

And to top it off, I bought fabric for a new quilt, and wrote down for myself 3, as in 3 yards. (which I actually needed 3.5 but it doesn't matter now because) turns out I wrote on the order 3, and they sell it by half yards. Totally my mistake, but it's just the icing on the non existing bday cake.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath have u done a digital? 

X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina sorry u are having a rubbish time. When u feel down then all those little things that u might normally laugh about going wrong seem to pile up and add up to a bigger problem. I hope u feel more positive soon hun
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina sounds like your having a very shitty couple of days hun! Have you told DH that you dont want to use the coupons?

Yeah MRsd done a superdrug digi that said pos - got 2 cb conception ones coming today/tomorrow. just done some research on cyclogest and it can actually delay you from having a mc so if i were to have one - I wouldnt know until a scan :-(* xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, whats cycologyst?
I think I missed something...


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats my progesterone hun thats the name of it - cyclogest - read more good than bad reviews but knowing how unlucky i am ill fall into the bad category - going to book a 6 week scan now - then all i can do is sit quiet and wait xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Have your MC been natural or missed? How far along were you when they happened?
(I'm sorry for bringing this up...)


----------



## cathgibbs

Its ok lovely  They were both natural hun, first at 6 weeks (ectopic at 6 weeks) and another mc at 4+6 I think? 

Whats everyones plans for the weekend?? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good idea to book a scan hun. I hope it all works out well.

Im still spotting this morning :-(. 
Full of flu so my plan is to stay in bed apart from going to work (if I can make it)

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath u enjoy having df back?? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Friday 13th scan is booked for :-( Fri 13th was the date of my scan on the first mc I hope to GOD history doesnt repeat. 

Ohhh Mrsd :hugs: Have you and DH bd at all?? any cramps? what colour is the blood? i bet its the baby snuggling in deep hun but I understand your worry :hugs:

Ahhh Mrsd not really haha he stole most of the bedding and now he has decieded to work every single day 7-7 until xmas to get extra money in for the wedding and other things, feel like im not seeing him at all but I know hes only doing it for us but i do miss him xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww its nice he wants to work hard to give u a good wedding. My dh works loads of hours too. He is a workaholic lol. But its far better than being a lazy layabout . 

We haven't dtd for a while. I don't know why its happening. Its brown. I wishing it would stop! 

Has your spotting stopped now? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Brown is old blood so thats good hun - well good in the way its not bright red with cramps? very true hun i couldnt cope with a lazy othe half lol id kill him! 

Yep stopped - i wonder what it was?

Has anyone got any works parties coming up? Mine is next week and debating whether to buy a new frock! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I work by myself so I can't do a works party lol well I work with about 100 children but they can't handle their drink . 

Im going to a wedding next weekend tho. A new dress would be nice hun. U got any ideas? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha damn kids and their E numbers haha no crisp and pop party for you hun haha what do you do for a living?

I have seen NO nice dresses hun....try AX Paris.. I always come across nice dresses on there? Lipsy VIP range had 1 or 2 lovely floor length dresses :-( Dont want to spend too much on a dress as we arent really doing much over xmas to wear it xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im a dance teacher. I usually do a children party for them but this year we have a show on 22nd so really close to Christmas. 

Yessss I LOVE lipsy VIP  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yes sorry hun I remember you saying now! 

I found a lovely dress on Lipsy I might buy for our xmas party only £60 aswell and I can wear it again as its not too xmasy! Lipsy VIP dresses are gorg! theres a floor length maxi style with diamante and the side and on the shoulder for £70 - think its navy that would look fab at a wedding xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I'm going to look now  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

How are we all ladies?? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

^^^^^^ has to be the most random post EVER! ^^^^^


----------



## Nina83

Cath, why did you start a new cycle? Everything OK?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh hun bless ya....I haven't ammended it hun....dont want to tempt fate just yet! How are you hun? See your temps have gone flat have you tested?? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I think her ticker just moved her on automatically xxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh good! I was worried!
Next pregnancy no way am I using a ticker. I think it was harder to take it down.
I hate seeing blueberries and poppyseeds :(

I didn't test today. My temps still have to stay high tomorrow for some hope. DH and I had a long hard talk today. I'm on the verge of giving up, everything seems like it's OK, I ovulate, I got pregnant after the D&C, so nothing seems to be blocked, DH's count is fine, we manage to time correctly, but nothing is working. I feel so drained. I know it will come when least expected, but it's hard to just "let go and forget". If I take a break it'll be really taking a break, as in, avoiding those days to avoid symptom spotting and whatever else goes with TTC.
I feel like this is taking over my life right now. And I want a cat. DH doesn't get that I really need to focus on something like that right now.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah nina mrsb is right it automatically moves on but iv taken it down ....for now!

Nina I honestly think a few months off will do you the world of good hun honestly. The twice iv caught this month I haven't focused on ttc. You and dh get your cat and go out and enjoy yourself and just dtd whenever you feel like it hun...massive :hugs: I totally know what your going through xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina hopefully your temp will stay up tomorrow! 
I break might be just what u need and a new focus so getting a cat would be a welcomed distraction. 
You have got pregnant 3x and u can do it again hun and get your rainbow baby. 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

LOL about the cat! We went to throw the trash and there was a pretty ginger cat. I psst psst him and he followed. DH said that if he follows us into the building we could keep him.
The cat followed us but then sat right outside the door and meowed. 
One day DH will come home and just find a kitty. He'll have to deal with it!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My friend bought a cat without telling her bf. She took it home one night with a takeaway to soften the blow. Her bf went mad but he loves the cat more thsn her now lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Nina that made me lol! This is what I did with my cat...Dora. nagged ans nagged df and he said no..sooooo....he came home from work one day to find a beautiful 7 week old kitten exploring the house haha shes our baby ....well shes nearly 3 now haha xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina- I think you should bring a kitty home. It will help you shift your focus. I know having Chase and Nico has made my situation a lot easier for me. Those high temps would give me hope, too.

Cath- FXed. When will you know for sure?

How is everyone?


----------



## Nina83

Yeah, I should just bring one home! DH wants one, but is afraid it will eat up our couch! He got really attatched to my moms cat, I knew he loved it when he sat on him and turned on the engine ;)
Animals can be so theraputic.


----------



## Nina83

BTW, how can you make sure a cat WON'T scratch the furniture?


----------



## HappilyTTC

Mine are from the shelter and were already declawed. You can buy these little plastic tips to put on each nail and they make it so the cat doesn't harm the furniture. Also, give kitty his own scratching stuff- post, toys, etc... That helps.


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all! 

Happily when will I find out what hun? 

How you feeling?? So glad your dogs are making you feel a lil better hun xxx

Nina I agree with what happily said hun get a scratch post. .Dora has a 6ft scratching/climbing frame and loves it! She still has her claws (scars on my arms prove it haha) I think de-clawing cats isn't allowed here in the UK but I may be wrong! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Happily, I've never heard of fake nails for cats LOL! I know declawing is allowed here, but it's not done in shelters, only private by owners. I'm not sure I'd do that though, it the cat ever got out of the house it might be doomed. And here, well, windows are always left open.
I talked to DH about it last night and he really didn't understand why I wanted an animal. The previous house owners had one and he saw their furniture and decided it's a no no. 
I might just take him to pick one out because he'll fall in love with one there.

I got a slight dip, BFN, and my back hurts. I slept horrible last night. We decided (for the time being) not to go to my doctors this evening and "take it easy" this month. I asked DH to think about it during the day and let me know later on. There's nothing new the doctor can tell us anyways.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies.... Nina just get one I said to my husband I was getting a pup and when he held her he fell in love! 

Well i have no idea what cycle day I am as had such and odd period. I had 3 days of dark brown (suppose u would call it spotting but it was heavier) before my period started how it usually does with cramps etc. so I have decided to call the day I had red blood and cramps day 1. Do u think that's right?


----------



## Nina83

Lady, the day you start to actually bleed is supposed to be CD1, so sounds like you're counting from the right day!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think not going to the drs is a good idea hun like you said they won't do much or tell you summit you don't already know isn't it? We got a leather sofa and no scratches off the cat cause she has her scratching post....go and get one :-D 

Yeah LL I would agree with cd1. How are you hun xxx


----------



## Nina83

Just talked to DH and he said he wants to go this evening, so I guess it's settled.

I just sent off my resume to a job offering. I think I need to move on. 
The best thing is that the job is 2 building away, so I can even sneak off during the day for an interview.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: someone declawed my kitty before they took it to the shelter. I could never do that on my own hope you get your kitty. 

Cath: to know if you're pregnant for sure. Aren't you already late?


----------



## cathgibbs

What did the dr say nina? 

Yeah happily im def pregnant lol. All tests are positive. Got my early scan fri 13th to make sure its not ectopic or another mc....how you doing hun? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

WTF temps.

Appointment was horrible. A nightmare. I was so angry at DH for taking us there.
The doctor said some harsh things to me and he was all like, nodding in agreement. 
I was pissed off at him because I was starting to get used to the idea of taking a break, and now here we are, the doctor telling me there's nothing wrong, and why am I so anxious and nervous, and others have a harder time and blah blah and there I was trying to defend myself and sobbing, and something spilled in my bag so my tissues were all wet and I had to wipe my nose on whatever. It was a mess.
I told DH before he needed to do all the talking because it was his idea to go, and he just sat there and didn't say anything.
Now, I do like my doctor, I don't want to switch, he asked a few times if he was being to harsh on me, and he'd stop, the only reason being he wanted to show me it's OK and I'm over reacting. 
He gave me more blood clotting tests, and told me to do a hormone blood test and come back before O to check follicles. Then he totally freaked me out when he asked about my red cheeks.
One of the tests is for Lupus, and a symptom is a butterfly rash, while I don't have a red nose, my cheeks are definitely reddish all the time. 
He gave DH another SA. When we got home I asked if he's going to do it and he said he doesn't think so. Why should I have all the testing done and not him? He's held off for more than 3 days. Like hell he's not going to do it.
I told DH that I think I'm just more sad for what we lost, and that I can't fill up that emptiness. I need to get over the fact that I'm never going to have a baby born in November 13, or February 14. It's just not going to happen no matter how much I cry.
I don't feel like AF is on it's way, I feel heavy down there. Wouldn't that be a kicker when we come back in 2 weeks for a dating scan and there he is smiling and saying "told you so". I'd totally let him laugh at us.
It's not over until the fat lady sings, right?


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina do a test! Your temp is great! Make sure dh does the SA like you said its nit fajr for you to have all the testing! Ignore what the dr said hun if you want a break. ..have a break but no temping or no opks hun! Just do it like rabbits haha you willfeel more relaxed! If you don't have a baby on them dates its ok! Any other date will be just as nice hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina sorry for how u are feeling. It us hard to know u won't get your baby on your previous due dates. But u will get pregnant soon and have a healthy child. Are u going to test? Your chart looks good 
Also make dh get his sa done

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I think the high temp is just a flu. I feel horrible. I think I'm going to go home early.


----------



## cathgibbs

You never know hun! Af is due today isnt she? and she hasnt arrived? I think test! xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Either today or tomorrow. Today will probably only be spotting.
I'm kind of in denial that it could turn out positive. My side is killing me.


----------



## cathgibbs

When will you test hun? If spotting doesnt happen is it? Although I must say i have only known the temps to do go down nearing AF And yours have gone up! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina I hope u aren't catching flu off me! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Don't get my hopes up! 
MrsB, are you feeling better now?
Actually, right now I am feeling a bit better. Only my side aches.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im feeling a bit better than I was but still not great. 
Planning on going to work tonight tho xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina I felt like I had a cold coming the weekend before I tested! when will you test?

Mrsb you take it easy at work hun! xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm not sure if I'll test or just wait to be late.
I did use a cheapie, so whatever could still happen!

Mrsb- what kind of dance do you teach? 
I love contemporary, I took ballet when I was younger, I wish I hadn't given it up!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Nina my cheapies were rubbish! only now showing a line properly but my drug store ones have a good line! I hope you test soon :-D

Just had to tell my work friend im preg, we have a free bar in our xmas party friday and she would have known if im not drinking xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I teach ballet, tap, modern, Cheerleading and street dance. I've studied contemporary but its not my favourite. 

Nina ic aren't very good. I don't want to get your hopes up coz I think we did that last cycle and I guess it just makes it harder on u. But test tomorrow with fmu if u don't spot and temp is up still
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Yes, you ladies are very pushy LOL!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahah sorry!! xxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

No! I meant it in a friendly way! I know I've been pushy too!
I guess we all just need some encouraging words. It's so easy to say and believe when it comes to others, but so hard when it's about yourself <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww I know that hun but your chart is amazing! Especially as AF is due today! I want you to test REAL bad :-D :happydance: im a test pusher haha xxx


----------



## Nina83

I think the POAS pusher comes with the POAS addict package!
I'm just as bad!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh im def an addict aswell hun haha gone through so many hpts haha! 

hhmmmmm will you test tonight paaaaaaaalllllllllleeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeeee after a 4 hour hold?? xxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina sorry your feeling like that. I used to test all the time and it made me feel so sad so now I like to wait!


----------



## Nina83

How are you doing Lady? :hugs:

Cath, have you begun taking the progesterone?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ll how are you hun you've been quiet?? And Hilslo.....hope your ok xxx

Yep Nina..started it the day I had it.....cant wait to stop it tbh hun....its VERY messy haha its quite degrading aswell and the side effects are interesting haha. Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Haha - my ttc has degrading written all over it. Legs in the air, squirting preseed up there, taking a whole chemists worth of pills and I'll be starting the progesterone once I've ovulated this cycle too. Cath- what symptoms/side effects do you get and how messy is messy? My consultant recommended taking it at night.....
Not much else going on with me. Cd5 so just getting on with normal life for a week before the bding begins!
Nina - your cycle has been a cruel tease in the past but I hope with all my heart that this turns out better than you fear. It will happen at some stage so why not now? Hold tight my dear!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Hilslo its just degrading all over isnt it hun haha well im on 400mg twice a day! Ummmmmm it involves a pessary. ....which TMI alert.....is very very messy. ...invest in some pads hun haha. Well my consultant said my pregnancy symptoms will be more intense and the nausea is kicking in now but the main side effect iv noticed is. .....farting......a lot! Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh dear - not the sexiest image but worth it for the end result. Ooh - I hope it magically works for me first cycle. It will be nice to to have to check my knickers for af from 9 dpo. It should be my first ever two week wait. It's normally a 10 day wait for me. I bet I get all excited as in my head a 2 week luteal phase = pregnancy lol!
Glad to hear you've got some symptoms kicking in!!!! So jealous ;-)


----------



## Nina83

LOL, Hilslo!!!
I think that actual TTC is not ever that sexy! It's all messy and funny, not anything like the movies! More like, get it over with so I can prop my legs up already!

Anyways, I didn't test this morning, urine or blood because I'm a-

https://24.media.tumblr.com/c1116d0d89a9eb4421e5574a6a29289d/tumblr_mpz6bq18E21qkdouxo1_400.gif

Too afraid. I'm afraid of a negative, I'm afraid of a positive. I'm just a chicken.
I know a girl who was 2 weeks late, and then the bloods came back negative. I don't know what happened to her after that.
I'd rather not know. It's easier to be calm when not knowing- right? :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep thats whats pushing me through hun! even banned sex as the pessaries (TMI ALERT!!) leak loads and its really not sexy! its even irritated me :blush: down there :blush: oohhh well the progesterone should be really useful to you hun as it thickens the lining - if you have a short LP your lining doesnt have chance to thicken so I have EVERYTHING x for you!! oohhh nothing major hun they come and go as they please lol, just a bit sicky in the pm - dont be jealous as you WILL ALL get your bfps V SOON!!! 

NINA!!!! Look at your temps AGAIN!!! Amazeballs! any sign of AF or anything else........:happydance: Its ok hun you test when your ready......ill try and hold off of my POAS pusher regime! haha xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Looking good Nina. 

I felt the same way and waited to test. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok so im back here to stay. Totally gutted and heart broken. 

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Massive Massive :hugs: to you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs broody have a missed a post? has something happened? Sending u big hugs


Ladies I'm fine first month of using a fertility gel. I'm cd 13 and usually ovulate 16 so there is plenty of action in out house. 
Cath how did they find out u needed the progesterone did u have bloods done?


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb iv been thinking of you all day lovely xxx

Oohhh which are you using? We use preseed :-D df loved it haha I hope it works for you hun! No hun my consultant prescribed it just incase my mcs are down to low prog...instead of wasting time doing test etc he just prescribed it thank god xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

A pessary and a chicken all in one journal...

Nina!!! Test. Just test. Knowing is better than not knowing. :hugs: Your temps are amazing and the sooner you know about a positive, the longer you get to relish in it. Yes, things have happened with your pregnancies in the past, but you will get pregnant and you will have a baby. Don't let the fear of the past steal the sunshine of today. :hugs:

Cath: Well... Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! So very happy for you!

Mrs. B: Be sure to take it easy. Don't work too hard.

As for me, I am healing well. Today is kind of a set back day. I have quite a bit of cramping on my left side and I am no where near ovulation time, so I know it's just the healing period. No bueno. I will be staying on the couch all day today.


----------



## hilslo

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ok so im back here to stay. Totally gutted and heart broken.
> 
> X

Oh MrsB I don't know what to say. I hadn't expected this at all. Your news literally stopped me in my tracks. I'm so heart broken for you. Take care of yourself hon. x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

I need to go take a tablet tomorrow and then have the baby in hospital on Friday. :-(

So then when we are ready we will be ttc again. Got a fs appointment in January so hoping to get more clomid. Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for me

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs broody I'm so sorry. I know that feeling of looking at the screen and praying for a heart beat. Sending you so many hugs.


----------



## HappilyTTC

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I need to go take a tablet tomorrow and then have the baby in hospital on Friday. :-(
> 
> So then when we are ready we will be ttc again. Got a fs appointment in January so hoping to get more clomid. Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for me
> 
> Xxx

Oh my. I am so sorry. I must have missed a post. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb how are you feeling today lovely? What time are you heading to the hospital? 

Happily glad to hear you are healing well hun! have you got any follow ups or anything?? 

Nina did you test today hun?

Hilslo and LL how are you ladies?

If at any time you want me to leave girlies all you have to do is ask ok? I would LOVE to stay here though and watch you all get your BFPs and I myself am not out of the woods just yet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Don't leave Cath. I think I could understand if you wanted to though.
I can't wait until we all get our bundles of joy. 

AF is still far out of sight, temps did dip this morning, but I woke up earlier than usual to shower, plus I drank last night. I'm a light weight drinker, even if it was only one glass of wine. Not sure if that means something, or nothing, but I did get my bloods taken this morning, waiting for them now.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh No Nina I dont want to leave hun I want to stick around until we all get our rainbow babies :hugs:

Is it the HCG blood test you have had? how long do they take to come back??

Isnt it your birthday today!?

If so Happy Birthday hun! xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

It was yesterday, thank you! :)
I did a Beta/HCG and progesterone, I should get them in email in about an hour or so.
I have a feeling AF is being delayed because I've started taking herb supplements. I'm going to talk to my naturopathic about it though. My LP is fine and long enough as it is.

We're all in such a crappy boat together, the end is going to be awesome though, it has to be <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Happy Birthday for yest hun! Did you have a nice day??

Thats amazing they get emailed to you - the hassle we have to do to get our results is unreal haha! Yeah you have a really good LP! What supplements are you taking hun?

Very true hun - We will all get there - it may not seem like it now but we will and when we will we can all have a new thread over in the 'mums' section :-D xxx


----------



## Nina83

I just got them, negative and progesterone is at 5. I guess the dip finally means AF is on it's way.
I'm taking a mix of herbs, all I know for sure is that it's 5ml of vitex a day, which can delay AF, or lengthen a LP. The blend really REALYY stinks. There's also licorice and 2 other stinky things.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun thats rubbish im sorry :-( 
oohhh they sound like a stinky mix hun! especially the liqourice ones! I hate liqourice eurgh! Your pee will be multicoloured before long from all the vitamins haha xxx


----------



## Nina83

It's OK, I just want AF to come already so I can get on with this month.
It doesn't change the color of my urine, it's a kind of syrup I mix with water so I really get to taste it!


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont blame you hun - i hate messed up cycles that - hurry up AF!!! Oohhhhhh nice! haha! is it much to drink or is it just like a shots worth? xxx


----------



## Nina83

All together its 10ml. Bleh.
I mix it up with about half a glass of water. I know it takes 3 months for the body to get used to the herbs and stuff, but if this continues, I'm not sure I want to go on with it.
The nausea today was absolutely horrible. And she told me it would help with the O pain and nausea. I'm just hoping it does!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well FX It will take sooner than 3 months hun and hopefully your body will adjust to it so the side effects wont hit you as much :-D Did you do anything nice for your birthday? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: Happy belated birthday!!! Sorry to hear about your bloods. Glad AF is on her way, though. Some kind of cycle...

Cath: I had one follow up a week after and healing is going well. I have another appointment on December 23. I have to be honest- I am enjoying this paid time off a lot. I really needed it. Not happy about the circumstances, but I am coming to terms with them more and more as time goes by. I will be on my own next week- this is my husband's last week off. I am really looking forward to that a lot. I love having him here, but I also look forward to being alone and recovering in my own way. He is being so doting- I can't even pee without him asking where I am going. :rofl: I appreciate it, but I need some alone time to process the emotion of all this. It's tough to not have space to be introspective about the emotion behind what I am going through, ya know?

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily I am sooooo proud of you the way your dealing with it all I have nothing but admiration for you! Awwww bless him haha as devoting as he is its still nice for some 'you' time isn't it? Eat what you want..watch what you want on tv and just chillax without talking to anyone haha xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina sorry af is not doing as it's told.

Cath don't go anywhere!! You are the original girls and we all need to stay out until happy!! 

Happily yes always nice to have time on your own

Mrs B thinking of u


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww LL thank you hun. How you feeling? ? Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath: Thanks! I am trying to handle it with grace. and Yes! Eat what I want and not have to talk to anyone. My husband is one of those people who hears a word on TV and remembers a song lyric and then sings it all day. It is starting to annoy me. :rofl: 

LL: Yup, can't wait.


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> Cath: Thanks! I am trying to handle it with grace. and Yes! Eat what I want and not have to talk to anyone. My husband is one of those people who hears a word on TV and remembers a song lyric and then sings it all day. It is starting to annoy me. :rofl:
> 
> LL: Yup, can't wait.

LOL- Men!!!
You definitely need some alone time, it's great to have someone the first couple of days, but I get you on the starting to annoy.
Do you have any plans? Have you downloaded any good series or movies to watch?


----------



## HappilyTTC

I've bought some books and have downloaded a ton to my Netflix cue. Luckily, I have great places to walk to that are literally across the street from my condo, so I know I can get out for a little even though I can't drive.


----------



## hilslo

Nina sorry your test came back negative. Your charts are such teasers. I was so sure it was going to be a bfp for you. We will just have to get our bfps in 2014


----------



## cathgibbs

How are we all today ladies? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Day 16 and the cbfm stil says high but no peak! Gggrrrr


----------



## cathgibbs

Keep dtd hun and fx the spermies will catch the egg! Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I was convinced from the sticks it was gonna say peak
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ladyluck84

The bottom one was this morning


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you use anything other than the monitor hun? I only ask as I did a trial for clearblue new fertility monitor and it would get my ov day confused. It would tell me later than what the opks wouod and chart? Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Lady Luck - not peak but still good bding time. Now get to it!!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

No cath I don't but I might but I'm doing it anyway and charting


----------



## ladyluck84

Ok so test again this morning and it has now gone to one line. I'm sure I can see two yesterday so surely I ovulated!?


----------



## ladyluck84

My chart is now saying it thinks I ovulated day 14 (I usually am day 16) and Tuesday is the only bloody day I didn't dtd. Stupid monitor
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hilslo

I think bding on the days immediately prior to o is more important than o day itself as it takes quite a whole for the spermies to swim. Good luck hon - I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## cathgibbs

Agree with what Hilslo said hun, as long as youve done it before ov you will be covered :-D

Nina and Hilslo how are you both?? xxx


----------



## hilslo

Hey ladies how is everyone? 
Not much to report from me. Cd10 so don't need to get too busy just yet!

MrsB - how are you doing? I'm still thinking of you lovely. x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi everyone! 

I had the baby yesterday at 5.14pm. Mw said my cervix was closed so all done and went home at 7pm. Then this morning a big piece of fatty tissue came out! Anyway ive been to work today but feel tired out now and my tummy hurts a bit. Need to work all day tomorrow too! Hopefully everything will be ok and I can just move on

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Huge hugs MrsB. Hopefully that's the end. i can't believe you're going to work. Make sure you look after yourself and that your dh does too.


----------



## Nina83

I've been thinking about you MrsB. Please take care <3
I know I worked through my mc, it helps get your mind off everything, but don't forget to take some you time ((hugs))

Hilslo, when do you usualy O? Get busy now ;)

Lady, I wouldnt worry much, its the days before that count! :dust:

Cath, how are you doing?

I'm on my phone now, I'll update with nothing much later. Hormonal blood work tomorrow morning, after about a three day very light AF :/
Something seems off.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Huge huge hugs, Mrs. B!


----------



## hilslo

Nina- how did your tests go?

I normally o quite late. Last month was my earliest ever - cd18. It has been as late as cd28. I don't want to start too early but don't want to miss it. So difficult to time it when you never know what to aim for. V jealous of this that have the lovely 14 day o and 14 day luteal phase!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im back ttc with you all.....only for one month and then we are stopping until after the wedding. 

Hilslo when wil you start dtd hun? 

Nina how did the tests go??

Ll how is your chart looking? 

Happily is it this week huby goes back to work? Bet you cant wait!

Mrsb...hw you doing lovely xxx


----------



## hilslo

Cath - I'm so sorry lovely. Massive hugs to you and your df. 
This year is awful. 
I remember LL saying that on NYE she was going to have a glass of champagne in one hand and stick 2 fingers up to 2013 with the other. I think we'll all be doing that. I can't wait for 2013 to be over. 2014 will be better. It has to be!


----------



## cathgibbs

Most def hun! Instead of a glass ill have the whole bottle! Well im hoping 2015 will be my year hun....sept we get married so ill come off the pill then and hopefully have a honeymoon bfp which won't turn into a mc! Xxxxxx heres hoping for us all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh no Cath, what happened? ((hugs))

Someone seriously needs to get the good wheel of fortune moving around here. We've all been through enough already.
I am so sticking up my middle finger to mother nature and 2013 this year. While I was driving to work this morning I suddenly thought how crappy it even sounds "2013" what a horrible sound and flow it's got. Geez, how didn't I see this year as a flop. What a crappy name. 2014 just looks and sounds better for some reason.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath I am so so sorry hun.

Totally agree this is the worst year ever! So many things have happened to me and to people I know. I realise that so many people are dealing with bad stuff but we just don't tell each other. A mother from dancing had to take her child out of my show coz she has been diagnosed with leukemia. This year has thrown out some bad stuff for us all. I HATE 2013! We will all enter 2014 together and stick together until we all have babies in our arms! It might take us long than most but we must not give up or give in! No matter how we get there, we will all get there eventually! Keeping the faith. 2014 will be amazing!

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its been terrible. My grandfather died jan 22nd anf thats when are 12 week scan would have been but im looking at the positive of things now. I have 2 interviews linrd up in jan for the police and my local council and we are going to a log cabin in January with a hot tub so can use that now....although id much rather a baby xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

No kidding! This year has super sucked!!! SOOOOOO ready for it to be over!

Cath: Huge :hugs: to you. 2015 is your year! :hugs: Time to plan a wedding... unless that :bfp: comes about this next month. Fingers crossed for everything to happen as it should. 

Yes, this is the week he goes back to work! I am soooo ready for that. Just got news that they gave him tomorrow off! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Well, Tuesday it is! :rofl:


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs B make sure u give yourself time to recover I too have been thinking about u

Cath...back trying? What's happened?


----------



## ladyluck84

I agree crappy crappy year! Let's delete it


----------



## cathgibbs

Had another mc hun. Digi said not pregnant this am.

Ohhhh Happily haha boo to him staying home another day baha xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh cath I'm so sorry! 2014 is gonna be the year for us


----------



## cathgibbs

For you lucky ladies it will be! I have everything x! We are going to stop ttc until after the wedding now xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath im so sorry hun xxxx

My nanna died in an accident in Feb and she was 93, so had a long life but wish she could of gone peacefully from old age rather than an accident. I was pregnant at the time and that helped me through it. I thought my baby would of been the new life that helped everyone move on but obviously not. My dad died when my mum was pregnant with me and me being born helped everyone get through it, I thought I was going to do that too iukwim. 

Happily typical that he got another day off lol. Enjoy your last day together and look fwd to peace tomorrow xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun thats so sad :-( I know what you mean BUT your nan might still be here so isnt ready to be moved on in the terms of a new life yet..... i bet your next pregnancy will be your rainbow baby hun.....Awww thats sad about your dad too hun.......Life is so cruel on times isnt it? 
xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Life used to be a bed of roses but now its a load of crap isn't it!
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha most def hun! Just wish our bodies would wise up and deliver us some forever babies now!! God knows we have been through enough! xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hows everyone doing with their Christmas shopping??

My friend came round this morning and after a chat im feeling more positive. Even found the energy to put my Christmas tree up! X


----------



## cathgibbs

I just gotta buy DFs bungee jump present and im all sorted :-D 

Woohooo well done hun! my tree has been up for about 3 weeks lol only because I was bored with DF being away. have you sorted your xmas shopping? 

feeling a bit more positive too. trying to think of the positives.....can go in the hot tub in the cabin in January, wont have to think of excuses over xmas etc and im less worried about the job situation now - although I would much rather a baby. got an apt with my consultant Jan 7th xxx


----------



## Nina83

It's good you're still going to your appointment Cath, you never know, you might just decide to do something different ;)

Happily, You're so funny, I love DH to pieces, but sometimes he is just SO annoying and I can't wait for him to get out of the house! Poor guys, they're so helpless sometimes!

Hilslo- How are you doing? Did you O yet? Are you taking anything this cycle for a longer LP? The cycle I took primrose oil LP lasted longer, and this cycle with vitex it was ridonkulesly long as well. I'd give it a try!

Lady- what dpo are you now?!

I had a total shit fit on Friday, and DH finally understood that apparently I'm going through something. I told him I just want a cat because I need to take care of something. I know a cat is a kind of strange replacement for a human, but hey, I'm trying the best I can!
So he said we can go pick one out next weekend. I'd prefer the pound, they come with shots already, but for some reason those places freak him out. So I found a super cute kitty up for adoption in our city. I'm just worried- it's 2 months old, I'd be afraid to leave it at home alone, wouldn't it get scared? Or lonely?
Am I already turning into a crazy cat lady- even without the cat?! ;)

So... 2014- Are we throwing a kick ass party over here with champagne? ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh no hun I had to ring them today to book an apt with him - he apparently discharged me last Tuesday even though he prescribed me progesterone on Thursday?! 

Hahahhahaha I totally get what you mean!! I was so upset Sat over the mc that Dora came upstairs and came to bed with me and she has made me laugh all weekend! We got her at 6 weeks and had to leave her on her own but literally my house is FULL of cat toys so she was never ever bored and cats are Nocturnal and cause the cat will be a kitten she will be even more tired........ I would consider locking her out the kitchen (if its big enough) whilst your at work hun .....just to make sure your furniture is ok! Dora is still locked out the kitchen/bathroom with the bathroom window open even now and she is nearly 3! Ohhh have you got a pic of her you can upload onto here hun?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I wouldn't be able to close the kitchen our kitchen is attached to the living room and it's them main part of the house. I'd just be worried she'd be lonely.
DH wanted a black and white one, so did I, but she's precious.

I remember my Moms cat had a calming effect. I felt he got me. I know all my problems won't magically be solved, but if it could help...
 



Attached Files:







yad2.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cathgibbs

As long as she has plenty of toys she will be fine hun - she will be sleeping all day anyway  Awww shes gorgeous! When are you going to see her? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina she is so cute what are u going to name her?

I have no idea how many dpo as monitor not telling me everything but temperature started rising Tuesday but chart has said it thinks I ovulated wed. Either way I'm on cd 20


----------



## hilslo

Nina - she's spooky cute. I love cats and if dh wasn't allergic I'd definitely have a couple. Ooh - you'll get some lovely furry cuddles!

LL - can you post your chart again so we can have a look?


----------



## ladyluck84

Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ladyluck84

In hoping I ovulated and my stick are not great as they looked like this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cathgibbs

Ll it def looks like Wednesday was the day hun!

How are we all today? ? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Your chart looks good LL, stop POAS! It looks like it's a faulty- it should not be doing that!

I got my hormone profile back the other day (clotting came back OK, now just waiting for the lupus test to come back next week). It seems my TSH is a bit high- 2.77. Even though last years was 2.9.
AF is gone, they're getting shorter and lighter, I'm worried my lining might be too thick, I had no clots. Plus I got O cramps during AF! What the crap? I'm so glad I did the HCG blood tests otherwise I'd be going crazy, even DH asked if I might be pregnant because everything is so crazy.
I found out another girl is pregnant, 3 months along. It makes me so sad (and mad!) to know that people are getting pregnant during the time we've been trying to, and I know there's no safe time, but they're already past that seemingly safe time.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL it defo looks like u have ovulated! Charts looking good! X

Nina that cat is very cute. I think a cat will defo help. I know my dog helps me as we treat her like our little girl. When im crying she always comes to cuddle me. 

One thing I've learnt....I didnt know cats were nocturnal lol

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina what happens to the tests now then hun?? are thye going to give you drugs or anything?

Mrsb not nocturnal as such BUT they do hunt best at night and prefer to go out at night (unlike Dora shes just a lazy cat who sleeps 23 hours a day!) all my previous cats would go hunting at night and sleep all day :-D xxx


----------



## Nina83

I sent my acupuncturist my test results, she'll go over them with her professor (she's learning about IVF now).
I also see my doctor next Sunday, he'll be checking my follicles or whatever. I'll be asking about that.

MrsB, Cath how are you feeling? ((hugs))


I have a feeling my coworker is pregnant again. the same one who got pregnant on her first try and I blew up at her for telling me to sleep while I can. The same one who complained throughout the whole pregnancy and said she never wanted to do it again, afterwards. And her kid hasn't even turned one yet. Crap :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Why do you feel like shes pregnant again hun? Oohh thats good that your acupuncturist is learning about IVF! She sounds fab hun! 

Im ok hun - focusing more on the wedding now, also emailed the fertility clinic to see if they do NK Cell testing...they do but it costs £350 as they need to send the results to Chicago.....that means the NHS def wont do it but im hoping the next time we willl get a BFP my cons will put me on ceraxin injections without testing for NK cells - obviously there is a problem with my body to mc 3 times in a row and I want it diagnosed before we try again xxx


----------



## Nina83

Checking your NK cells is great- sadly, I've heard it's common.
I don't think my doctors "into" that. 
My acupuncturist is great, but she's sort of odd. I don't quite know how or why- but she's just a bit odd!

My coworker has a bit of a tummy, he thing is I can't remember if she had it before or not. She came back from maternity leave quite slim. She's also been closing her door and talking on the phone a lot, something she did when she was pregnant before as well.
Maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah it is quite comming - I think that reassures me slightly though as I know it can be treated? I think I would rather that than a chromosome issue :-( im hoping my cons will test me for it but I know if he wont he will still prescribe me ceraxin!

Oh hun - if she is just think of how exausted she will be with 2 under 2!! When you going to get your cat? Thought of any names? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Erugh I think I need to go to the EPAU. only had very lgiht spotting this weekend but hpts all went lighter and cd digi said not pg, got watery cm and just went to check cp and it felt as though there were a lot of things obstructing me iygwim?! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, if you feel something is off go to the ER to get checked. 
I know what you mean about chromosomal issues. Those are a bit tougher to treat
:(
Hopefully it's just bad luck.


----------



## cathgibbs

I have my scan still booked for Friday so ill give them a ring later and explain whats happened, just seems diff to my other mcs - maybe its the progesterone? but it just seems weird?! 

Xmas is coming! xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: That kitty is so cute! I am sure it will be super therapeutic. I know the puppy we got back in October has really helped me through my situation. I <3 him so much and my little kitty, too. 

:hugs: to everyone and here's to a better 2014!!!


----------



## Nina83

October?! Wow, time is flying, both :( and :)
How are you doing? Have some free time at home now? ;)

DH found a new ad for 5 kittens, and there's a black and white one he wants. So we'll be going Friday to see and pick one out. 
He was against it before, and now, geez... He can't wait for the little furball.

I'm all eh. Work has been hectic this week, the other graphic designer is away so I get to do her work as well, and I have no clue as to what she's doing, we both work differently as well, so it's just a big mess.
I started to get bad cramps today, CD8, so, yeah, right on time :(
I also got my blod clotting tests back, I have 2 tests that are slightly below the norm, but was told it's OK. I'll see what my doc has to say, and how thick the lining is. I have a feeling my periods are just lighter lately, for no reason. My body is so weird.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina just when I think my body is behaving it lets me down again. I swear the more we monitor them the more they play up! : )


----------



## Nina83

Gosh, I had so many spelling mistakes that last post! Oops...

Lady- you're so right! I kind of miss the days I paid no attention to anything- I didn't even know for sure when AF was due! 
I also kinda miss the TTC days before I MC. I paid less attention to everything as well- of course we timed, but less symptom spotting, hardly any POAS unless AF was due THAT day :( 

How are you doing? where are you now in your cycle?

AFM, I had super wet CM last night, and cervix was high and soft. I swore I wouldn't check, but hey, I'm weak! Actually, the CM (TMI here) I couldn't NOT feel, I just felt a kind of gush, it was so weird. 
I also bought one of those hot water bottles you heat up into the microwave for my cramps. Maybe the vitex is also making O come sooner? Last cycle it was a day earlier than usual as well. 

I am so glad it's Thursday. I cannot wait until the weekend! 9 more hours to go...


----------



## ladyluck84

My chart so far...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cathgibbs

That dip is looking very good hun! Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Lady Luck - eeek! That dip looks exciting!!! I've had dips on day 7/8 twice and both times I got a bfp!!!
I hope it means the same for you! Any idea when you're going to test?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I agree your chart looks good LL. 

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I really hope so but not getting my hopes up. I don't feel pregnant. I'm going to wait until I'm late to test can't stand getting all excited and the seeing a bfn


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Totally agree. Waiting to test is the best 

AFM my bleeding is easing up a bit now so I will be able to start giving dh what he wants lol


Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I hope everyone is having a great weekend, and thats why its so quiet!!!

Lady, I csnnot wait to see whst this month brings!

MrsB, are you planning on waiting or starting ttc right away? Do you have genetic counceling in January? It's right around the corner, I'm interested in what they say!

Cath, how are you? What happened on Friday?

Hilslo, hows the knitting?! I'm finishing a stole for my MIL and then plan on knitting something for future bean. Not sure what it will be though!

Happily, sending you lots of love :hugs: hoes everything with you?

AFM, no internet connection, wheather has been horrid this weekend, we had so much hsil yesterday it wad scary. We were supposed to pick out our kitten but we had to cancel.
DH found an ad for a litter of 5, and they have a black and white super adorable kitty. DH is a sucker and totally fell for him.I already know I'll probably cakl him Rico (from penguins of Madagaskar, cause hey, if I can't have a penguin...
Cycle wise, I had accupuncture Thursday, and a docs appointment tomorrow. I am temping, but only until O is confirmed. I caved and POAS, tomorrow it'll probably be a positive. Its kind of relaxing, not obssessing, but still very difficult.


----------



## ladyluck84

Glad your being controlled Nina I have none when it comes to temping and checking for ovulation. Temp still high but I'm ill so it could be that!


----------



## Nina83

So yeah... I'm weak..
I wasn't expecting it today though!

We also went to see the kittens yesterday. OMG, DH totally melted. He wanted every one of them, but only wanted to take home one. I told him to man up about it and he got me hooked on the black and white one. The other little guys were so cute though! Mama is black and so is one other kitty. Three others were the greyish kind.
We'll be taking him home in 2 weeks :heart:

Lady- hope you feel better! What have you caught? I know that a low fever, or being sick is also a pregnancy symptom. The body attacks the "foreign object" (aka future baby). I was sicker than a dog during my "whole" first pregnancy. It was bade, and I couldn't even take anything for it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131215_115303.jpg
File size: 174 KB
Views: 3









untitled.png
File size: 104.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay for the smiley Nina! The kitten are so cute!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww the cats are gorgeous. U are making me want one! 

Whoop whoop for smiley face! Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies I'm 12dpo and caved and did a cheapy test I think I can see an uber faint line but it could be an evap so not going to get my hopes up just yet!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ladyluck84

Hard to see in a photo


----------



## ladyluck84

?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nina83

Are you serious? That's not even close to being slightly faint!!!
You need glasses woman! Whoop whoop!!!!
((happy dance inserted here!)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wow LL thats amazing! 

Is it a tesco test? I have had bad evaps on these. Do a different brand. But I think this is your bfp!!! 

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

No it's coop but think same as tesco. That's what I'm worried about but It came up in the allocated time. I'm crossing everything


----------



## ladyluck84

H
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Your chart looks amazing! I do think u are pregnant . Just try a digital hun
xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I don't dare use a digital until I'm late so another 2 days waiting


----------



## hilslo

Lady - this is it- everything is pointing to it! So thrilled for you!!!! 
Nina - I've fallen in love with those kittens already. I want one really badly. I grew up always having cats but dh is allergic so I will have to live vicariously through you! Good news for your smiley- I'm about the same stage as you. Two days of v positive opks and a much more negative on but loads of EWCM. More than I've ever had. We're bding again tonight and am expecting a temp rise tomorrow (fingers crossed!). We've dtd everyday for the past 4 days so tonight should hopefully be all 5 days leading up to o. Please please please let this cycle work!!
MrsB - I'm glad the bleeding has stopped. Hope you're okay. Lots of hugs to you and Cath.

Happily- how's the peace and quiet going? X


----------



## ladyluck84

Got a bfp on digital this morning : )


----------



## Nina83

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## hilslo

Woo hoo Lady Luck!! What a great way to end the year!

No temp rise for me this morning:-(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I knew u would! Congratulations! Very happy for u. What a good Christmas!!! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Huge Congrats LL!!! I knew you would get a BFP after seeing your chart a few days back! Amazing news!! Oh and that line is as clear as day!! Def not faint at all hun! Congratulations! xxxxx

Well ladies - im going back on birth control now and getting rid of all baby related things so im going to go now but I wish EVERY SINGLE one of you your BFPS VERY VERY Soon! I will pop back sometime in the new year when iv finally realised im not going to have a baby till atleast 2016.......Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to you all and I hope you all have beautiful bundles this time next year.......loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Cath I will miss u! Concentrate on your wedding and enjoying life. 
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you lovely! Keep in touch on facebook and everyone else who is on facebook! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Aw Cath, sending you lots of love!
You're going to have a fantastic wedding- I am friends on FB and am looking forward to seeing pictures!
I wish this didn't have to "end" this way, but wedding planning is so much fun, and time is going to FLY, enjoy it now!!! I miss my wedding planning :)
You'll be back with a bundle in your arms sooner than you think ((hugs))
Hope you have an amazing year! You'll be missed here!


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath oh no! I have loved speaking to you I'm going to look
For you on face book


----------



## ladyluck84

Sent the request now x


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b how are u feeling?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im feeling quite down. I get positive days then sad days. Im so busy with work at the moment. Im just hoping I can get a sticky baby soon and live happily ever after. 

How are u LL? It is sinking in yet? Have u told anyone? 

Cath I will miss u! 

Happily and Hilslo how are u?

Nina im on Facebook too. I will look for u xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I'm sorry you're feeling down, the days come and go, they'll sadly always be there. Hopefully once I have a baby of my own- there will be less and less of them. 
You'll live happily ever after soon<3 Did you say you have a meeting with a genetic counselor in January?
You won't be able to find me on FB, my privacy level is the highest, I don't think I even come up on searches. I'll send you a link in private.

Cath- if you're still here- you said you didn't bleed much- did you get checked out? Hope everything is OK and everything has leveled :hugs:

Lady, have you got an early scan? 

AFM- I got crosshairs this morning, I ovulated probably late Sunday evening, as I expected. Hope that BD session was THE one. make up sex resulting in baby would be awesome LOL!
I'm going to stop temping and checking everything tomorrow. Telling myself AF is due in the beginning of January, maybe that will confuse me. It has to happen sometime, right?

I just bought a crap load of glitter hair ties and headbands because I'm feeling girly. Cannot wait to prance around the house and feel like a 2 year old princess ;) Plus, I have a new obsession- cowls/eternity scarfs. How did I live without them?!
Cat talk- We're getting the black and white little guy and going to call him bear. Cause he's cute like that ;)
I can't wait to cuddle him! I'm sorry you girls can't get one, allergies suck :( My sister is allergic to cats, but she hates them, so it doesn't matter :p


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay Nina hope that's the one for you. When do u pick up Bear?
Mrs B sorry you are feeling down. What is the next step for u in the journey? Is there any tests you are due to get? 
Yes got a scan booked a 6 weeks but I'm feeling a but negative today for some reason. I have a terrible feeling in my gut it's going to not be there or in the wrong place.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath: hugs to you! Your rainbow will come before you know it. 

Mrs B: I'm sorry you feel down. I just know there's some amazing news in your future!

LL: stay positive and hopeful. Let yourself enjoy this!

Nina: yay for crosshairs and feeling like a princess!

As for me, I'm okay. I have decided I need to be off until jan 18 instead of jan 6 to be sure I heal well. Other than that, just feeling tired quickly, but I feel like I am healing well.


----------



## ladyluck84

Happily definitely domt rush back to work make sure you are 100% ready


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good idea happily. Defo be off until u feel completely well enough. Xxx

LL what date is your scan? Try to keep positive hun. We are all here to support u.

Nina whoop whoop for cross hairs! I hope that bd session was a success. Bet your excited to get Bear! 

AFM im not thinking about ttc until the new year but going to dtd anyway and just relax. Appointment is 20th January with fertility specialist. Hopefully get more clomid coz that does get me pregnant although doesn't give me a healthy baby tho. Just gotta talk at hospital and see what they say..

Ho ho ho it's nearly Christmas xxx


----------



## Nina83

Ho Ho Mrsb, how'd you find me?!
You're awfully pretty :)
I think we already discussed that we share our first name?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath told me what your name was. Yes its crazy that we share our first name. Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina my scan is 3rd jan. I am
Going to see the doctor on Saturday. Had a real panicky dream
Last night! Mrs b did they monitor your progesterone? relax and trying to enjoy dtd. Is it wierd that I'm to scared to?


----------



## HappilyTTC

Does anyone on here use instagram? I am not on Facebook, but I am on Instagram.


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes I love it happily!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't even know what it is happily lol. 

I haven't had my progesterone checked. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Happily, I am incredibly technology disabled :/ 
Yesterday my coworker had to explain for about half an hour when a # and @ are used, and where. I'm still not sure about it!
I think I have both insta and tumblr, or twitter, just so I could follow someone!

Mrsb, I don't think progestetone is your problem. Your body still maintained the pregnancy, with a progesterone problem that wouldn't be the case.

Lady, will you be getting a scan tomorrow? Are you 5 weeks now?

AFM, we have a new family member :) I didn't know kittens made THAT much noice. Poor little guy.
He's got a beard, like an old little man, a feline Benjamin Button LOL!
I'm not temping or keeping count, but I've been having af-ish like cramps since O. Time goes faster without obssessing :(
DH and I plan on spending New Years in a hot bubble bath with cheap champagne. Can't wait on kicking 2013 hard in it's rear end!
 



Attached Files:







_20131220_125943.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## HappilyTTC

Awe, Nina! Your kitty is so cute! Good luck!

LL: I prefer Instagram! I love having an image with every post!


----------



## ladyluck84

Happily pm me and I will search for u


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina your kitten is gorgeous. Enjoy her! Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

LL: sent!

Nina: Did you get the private message I sent you? :)


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - sorry I've not been on in a while - work has gone mad so no time for any Christmassy activities or logging in here!
Cath - just in case you do pop in and see this. I hope you have a wonderful 2014 - no ttc worries and your wedding to look forward to. You definitely have to post some photos. It will be the best day ever- I wish I could do it all over again! I know it's cliched but it really was the best day of my life- I know yours will be too!
Nina - bear is such a cute name - she definitely looks like she'd love a cuddle! How are you doing in the tww?
I think I'm in mine but to be honest I'm not sure. I think I may have o'd on Tuesday but ff put my crosshairs as last Saturday but I've changed it as it didn't seem right! I'm not sure if it's possible to o 4 days after my surge but that's when I got o pain( though I seem to get that at random times these days so can't rely on it so much) and when my temps started to rise. I didn't get a sharp increase like I usually do though and I'm a bit worried stress might have caused my high temps but who knows? I started the progesterone last night so this (if I did o) will be my first ever tww lol! Usually it's a tdw (10 day wait). I'm going to test on NYE so I know whether or not I can drink! Dh and I aren't feeling very positive though as the o wasn't very convincing and we were on our 6th continuous day of bding and dh sperm reserves were probably running a little low by then. He told me off for weighing up his balls ( sorry tmi!)
What are you all up to this weekend?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo your chart looks good. Looks like u ovulated on monday to me. 

Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hilslo: :rofl: to weighing his balls!

As for your chart, it really looks like you may have ovulated Monday. :dust:


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> LL: sent!
> 
> Nina: Did you get the private message I sent you? :)

Yes I did! PMing you :)


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo- your chart looks good! I agree with everyone else- Monday looks like O day!
We're cycle buddies this time :)

Kitty update- It's a he, and DH decided he looks like an Albert. So Albert it is :s
He's such a cutie, and I can tell DH is totally hooked.
Yesterday he pulled me into the bathroom (alone time because the cat follows us everywhere) and told me he's worried that it's taking up the place of the "real thing". He got all teary, which got me teary, and I told him that we are definitely going to have a little bundle of our own, and the cat is only a distraction, something to help keep us going. He told me that only now he feels how much our baby is really missing. We hugged, and when we let go, I noticed he was crying. It just broke my heart. 
I have mixed feelings about this cycle, but I'm mainly trying to forget about it. It's getting easier to "let go". I have been having cramps though, last night they woke me up. I'm trying not to look into it too much, and just telling myself AF is due in January. Hopefully Jan 2015 ;)


----------



## hilslo

Nina - bless your dh. Sometimes it's really nice to know how much your other half wants it. It reminds you that you're in it together. It did make me laugh that you had to get some alone time without Albert! Sounds like he's making himself at home!
Fingers crossed this is our cycle! Part of me doesn't want to test in 2013 but I'd like to know before drinking myself stupid on NYE. I've already warned dh I might get more than a little tipsy. I just can't wait for this rubbish year to be over ( and I know I'm not alone there ladies!)
Right I'm off to update my chart to ovulating on Monday ( taking you wise ladies as gospel) and then get my final bits of stocking fillers before a monumental wrapping session!


----------



## ladyluck84

Haha Nina this made me smile I love you are hiding from the cat we do this with our dog!! 
Hilslo and Nina keeping everything crossed for you. When is af due are u going to both test before or wait?


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, I'm not sure I would check. This might sound irresponsible, but you can still drink, just not like a collage girl LOL ;)
I can understand, if this wouldn't be your cycle (and I am so hoping it is!!!), you'd want to know now, so that you don't start 2014 off with sad/bad news.
I don't know, I say go out and have a good time- regardless :heart:

I don't plan on testing, just keep telling myself AF is due whenever so I get mixed up, it's easier than it sounds, I'm quite dumb ;) and just wait until whenever.


----------



## hilslo

Thinking about it I'm not sure if I'll make it to NYE. If I did o on Monday last week NYE would be 14 days. I don't really know how progesterone works but I think I should bleed through?!?!? I think I remember the consultant saying that but I have a memory like a sieve!
If I don't bleed through I guess NYE would be perfect timing but I'm a bit tempted by the if I don't know.... school of thought lol!
Ll84 - how are you doing. I've got my fingers crossed that time is flying by for you what with Xmas etc. Any symptoms yet?


----------



## ladyluck84

Tingly nipples and not been very hungry which isn't like me. Got very panicky today because I was getting twinges on the side I have my remaining tube. Thought about ringing the early pregnancy unit but then decided I didn't want to know if something was wrong before Christmas and I would like to take the 'bury my head in the sand' approach!


----------



## Nina83

Lady, I had twinges on my side all the time when I was pregnant and it scared me, until I saw that the baby was right where it was. Your uterus is getting ready and, doing things it's supposed to ;) I wouldn't worry!

Hilso, what do you mean by bleed through?

I'm not supposed to know, but I'm 9dpo today. Lots of creamy CM yesterday, but I really shouldn't be symptom spotting. I've had amazing symptoms these past months which all ended in negatives, so anything could happen.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck ladies.

Nina I do the same and try to forget when af is due. Works for me too coz im a bit thick lol. 

Don't even know what's happening with me so im just going to try to enjoy Christmas. Still got loads to get done today! 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

How are you MrsB?
Are you checking your HCG levels? 

Merry Christmas to everyone- and happy holidays! I bet it will be quiet here for a few days ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

Christmas Eve and I have woken up with a sore throat. Rubbish!! Happy Christmas to all you ladies


----------



## hilslo

Christmas Eve and I'm at work - boo! Have a wonderful Christmas ladies. Nina - good luck over the next few days. I've got a sneaky hot in my bag so I might test on Sunday but undecided just yet!


----------



## Nina83

I think I might test tomorrow. Cramps are bad :(


----------



## hilslo

Ooh - good luck!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im not testing anything, just chilling on the ttc front but busy in all other aspects of life lol. 
Good luck Nina if u test tomorrow! Hope santa brings u a bfp! 

Merry Christmas to u all xxx


----------



## Nina83

Happy holidays to everyone <3

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/f6/c2/dc/f6c2dc6b794391eb37f3bba19a8c0985.jpg


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina did u test? 

Merry Christmas to all xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Merry Christmas all! ....spent my evening hugging the toilet. My sister has the winter vomiting virus so don't no if it's bug or baby


----------



## Nina83

No, not yet.
Lady, oy, I hope you feel better! Those viruses are cruel!

How are you all doing? I saw on the news last night that London is all snowed in, I'm not quite sure where you're all from exactly, or where it comes out to be, but hope you guys are all keeping safe, warm and cozy!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happy boxing day!

Did u all have a nice Christmas? Im sooo tired. I had an ok day. Obviously a baby would of made it far better. 

LL I hope u are feeling better now.

nina when will u test?

There is no snow here, only frost. Im at the top of England very close to Scotland
xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm not sure. I still have sharp pains on my side, and nausea started this morning, but for some reason I'm starting to get a feeling this isn't it.
Last night DH kind of broke down, I think this is the first time in 7.5 years we've been together that he's actually showing me emotions. I think he's starting to realize what happened, and what is actually missing from our lives and hearts right now. 
HE said he's afraid that the cat is taking the place of a baby, and while it may be, for now, it's OK to say that, because living with this empty hole is just tearing me apart inside. You NEED to fill it, otherwise it will take over you. 
I'm just so sad most of the time, and I'm tired of feeling sad and hurting. And it just kills me to know that this kind of pain is felt by others.
I realized last night that when I do get a positive, I might need to hide it from DH for a couple of months until the scary early stage is over LOL, but seriously, I think it will completely crush him if anything would happen again. He will definitely not be the same person I knew. If he managed to keep a "manly" face on for this long, it's slowly starting to come apart. It hurts me so much to see him this way. I feel like we're both broken.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I know this feeling so so well! I just felt so incrediably sad all the time and couldn't get excited or focus on anything other than getting pregnant. I am obviously over the moon to be pregnant but I thought that feeling would go when I was and it has just been replaced with fear and panic. I do believe everything we have been through changes you for ever. But I pray in years from now we can all look back on this horrible time in our lives and remember what we loss but smile at everything we have.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I also know how u feel nina and also how u are feeling LL. 
I'm sad most of the time too and it definitely takes dh more time to react to what we have been through. It seems to hit him a while afterwards. I think if u do get bfp nina then u do need to share ut with dh. U are in this together and I know u want to protect him but u need support too. You're best off taking this every step of the way together as a unit, u will be stronger. 
LL I felt so scared when pregnant too. I totally realise now that a bfp means u are pregnant but doesn't mean u are having a baby. I hope this works out for u. Im sure we will all have our forever babies one day xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

A lady on the pregnancy after loss forum said just to take it a day at a time and stop trying to look so far in the future. That today I'm ok and think of everything that I'm grateful for . I have a super husband who I love very much and a great family and lovely friends so Iim trying to be grateful for that and pray for a happy future. 

Nina I agree with mrs b you may want to protect him but when you get your bfp you too will need support


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL how far are u now? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Only 6 weeks so still very early and don't even know if bean is in the right place yet. Not being scanned for another 8 days as I ovulated late and they want to be sure they can see something


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

8 days feels like forever when its happening to you but it will go by. Try to keep busy. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Having a bad day. No sickness and sore boobs have gone. In a huge panic didn't get out of my pjs today and by the time my husband got home I was very tearful


----------



## hilslo

Don't panic lady luck! One thing I do know about being on pregnancy boards is that symptoms come and go. When you're stuck with your head over toilet bowl in a few days time just remember this moment!
Honestly, please don't worry - hard I know given what we've all been through but try your best to stay calm. Hope your dh has made you feel better!

I think I'm out this cycle. I started spotting very late last night so put it down as spotting today. So my luteal phase doesn't look like it's going to be any longer even with the progesterone. Pretty bummed to tell the truth but maybe 2013 just wasn't meant to be my year and I'll get my bfp next month. It would then be a year since I conceived my ectopic.
Nina - have you tested? Why do you think you're out?
MrsB, Happily - hope you're well ladies - not long til the bottle of wine and 2 fingers up to 2013!!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you hilslo I'm going to test again tomorrow with the conception indicator to see if it has rise


----------



## ladyluck84

*risen


----------



## Nina83

Dont do that lady, it will only cause stress! 
I'm sure everything is perfect and right where it should be :hugs:

Nothing new here, will update and answer everyone tomorrow, I hate writting on my phone, lots of love to everyone though! <3


----------



## hilslo

Well the spotting stopped today so I took a test. Positive. Not quite sure what to think. I'm happy but in no way excited as so far this has only ended one way..... Hopefully 2014 will be a bit kinder, if I even make it that far.


----------



## bluestars

Hello ladies. Can I join you guys?

been trying to conceive our rainbow for 11 months after loosing our Twin Boys. 

Hope all that celebrate Christmas had a good one and hope the new year bring new little rainbows for you all.

:rainbow:


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo....positive!! Spotting is common is it not? Is there an early pregnancy unit near you?


----------



## hilslo

I think it might have been implantation bleeding so unless it starts again I'm staying as calm as possible. I feel a bit numb about the whole thing. Trying not to work out when I would be due so I don't have another date to avoid. Back on the roller coaster!
Welcome blue stars - I think we have met before in another board as I remember your signature. I hope 2014 is kinder to you too. X


----------



## bluestars

Hi hislo I can remember you from another board to. Hope this is your sticky bun! 

Hope 2014 is a good one for us all xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Welcome! 

Hilslo I'm crossing everything for you


----------



## Nina83

I am so getting drunk this NYE. In a warm bubble bath. And I might just drink enough to loose conscious and drown. That would be a great way to end this year. 
I am slowly starting to realize, that not only am I probably not going to be pregnant by the time my rainbow was due, but I'm probably not going to hold a baby in my arms a year after my first was due. 
I am also beginning to realize that I am never ever going to meet my two little angels.
I absolutely hate life.


----------



## Nina83

Hi Blue, I'm glad to see you here <3

Hilslo, congrats, one day at a time- I'm sure everything is just right!


----------



## hilslo

Temps went down this morning so not sure this one is going to stay. Gutted

Nina - ttc sucks. When you're in our shoes there are very few good times and there are always so many dates and reminders of where we should have been. Hang in there - it will make you love the one sticky one all the more. What are you doing for NYE? Let your dh know how tough you finding things right now and get him to help you through. I'm sorry life is so shit gin - I wish I could magic better things for us all. X


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:


> Temps went down this morning so not sure this one is going to stay. Gutted
> 
> Nina - ttc sucks. When you're in our shoes there are very few good times and there are always so many dates and reminders of where we should have been. Hang in there - it will make you love the one sticky one all the more. What are you doing for NYE? Let your dh know how tough you finding things right now and get him to help you through. I'm sorry life is so shit gin - I wish I could magic better things for us all. X

It's kind of funny, we went to our doctors, and afterwards it was like, well, we KNEW he wouldn't be able to tell us anything but patience is the key.
DH also admitted that he wished he would click away at the computer, and print our a paper saying "congrats you're knocked up!"
Crap, if it were only that easy.

Temps go up and down dear, stop temping <3


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry your feeling down Nina. Anniversaries are really really hard. I know people say it all the time and it doesn't make u feel any better but it will happen for you eventually. A new year and new start at trying. Thinking of u hun


----------



## bluestars

Nina im at that stage. I wont be pregnant by the time my babies one year anniversary. Im going to drink yill I drown at the new year too! After this month im giving up completely on ttc. I cant do it any more. I should just face the fact that im not to be a mother here. 

Hislo- temps do go up and down honey try not to stress too much xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo congratulations! Stop temping hun. I wish u all the best xxx

welcome blue. Sorry for your loss. 
Xxx

nina sorry u are feeling so low. Its so hard. I feel the same way. Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

How are you doing mrs b how was Christmas?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im just so disappointed. Been ttc for 3 years now and failing is just getting to me. Dh is trying to keep me positive but like blue has said, I feel I need to start accepting the fact I may never have children. Im never going to give up but I need to understand that it may not happen for us xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I know that feeling. If this pregnancy doesn't work out then I'm not sure I have the strength to go through another loss and would think about adoption


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hi everyone!! ((Hugs)) to you all!

I think, for me, the biggest thing I've realized from my journey is to use the serenity prayer: serenity to accept what I can't change, courage to change what I can, and wisdom to know the difference. 

For me, that meant facing the cancer and having the hysterectomy this year. Stage one cancer was removed and, though we'll never have children, we've accepted that our journey in life was to simply find each other and make a life together. 

I know you will all figure out how to make those rainbows happen. I know you will. 

In the mean time, hard as this sh*t is, enjoy the journey and the fact you have someone who loves you so much. 

Not trying to preach at all. I just know that my loving husband has made my ordeal far better than it could have been and all of you have been so supportive. 

Just wanna give some hope or something back.


----------



## Nina83

Happily, every day I try to tell myself that we have each other and in the end that is what matters- our love. Sure having a little bundle would be an amazing addition, but WE are what is important. That's the main thing. I think I said this before, but I'm more sad about what we lost, it's something I knew and felt. I just have to get over that hump and start looking towards the future.

Lady, during my second pregnancy I kept telling myself that if I lost that one I wouldn't be able to go on and I would switch jobs. I felt like my job was very stressful (I don't believe it caused the MC) but it was all very bad. The whole reason I stayed there for so long was to get pregnant (after the mandatory 6 months) The week I lost the baby and told a girl at work, and how much I wanted to switch jobs, she told me not to give up- why switch a job just because of that?
Here I am, 7 months later and still miserable. I feel like I should have listened to myself and looked for another job. I feel like this place is weighing me down, too many crappy memories. I keep telling myself that I don't want to be pregnant here- many that is what's keeping me from getting pregnant. But I feel like if I had left when I wanted to, it wouldn't have been "giving up", it would have helped me close a chapter and move on. I kind of feel stuck, I don't know how to move on from my grief, I just want it gone already. And I wish it was easy as "everyone" thinks it is -"think happy and you'll be happy". It's not that simple.
<3

AFM, I got another false negative. I think I bought IC from a gag store on ebay :s
Thursday I got a "+" a few hours after I POAS. Yesterday I got a negative. Of course I'm telling myself that it might just be because of diluted urine, I drank a ton Saturday.
But I had some nausea Thursday and this morning, must be because of the progesterone dip. (I'm such an expert ;) )
I had horrible ovulation like cramps yesterday and this morning the started as well. I needed a warm compress it was that bad.
Cervix is high and medium soft, creamy/milky/watery CM, but hey, that could mean anything. I feel bloated but that could just be because I gained a kg. 
I'm OK though, I'll just hug the kitty and DH a bit tighter if AF comes.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: completely understand. Despite my "sunny" attempt at an outlook, I get into moments concerning the miscarriages, the blighted ovum, and now the fact that my body will never be pregnant. I won't have our baby. It hurts. The loss hurts. 

I know to heal it's important to recognize the negative emotions, too. 

This mourning stuff is a tough process. 

:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Happily I love that mantra. Just need to keep those negative thoughts from popping into my head. Nina my job is very stressful and at times I just keep stopping now and thinking breath relax you body this isn't good for me or my baby. Part of me does think that my mmc has something to do with my stress. So the other day from work when I was feeling it bad I did something I never do ...I just went home and said I was ill!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I think u ladies are the only people who actually understand how I feel xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, deep down I do believe that one day I'll have a family, and look back at these days as a "time". Not sure how else to say it.
Right now it's so much easier to try and relax and tell myself- just let go already. It will happen when it will happen. It's not like I'm not trying.
It's easier for me to "give up". I'm not sure how to say it in English, but in Hebrew it's something like- the higher you climb the harder the fall. So why climb so high in the first place? 
"giving up" is so much easier and less of a heartbreak each month, and when it happens- it'll just be wow. 
It already happened to us more than once- it will happen again. <3 The trick is just learning to deal with it, and if denial, or whatever works for us, let that be the way. We all know we'll never give up :hugs:

I am seriously on the verge of throwing up.
Stupid body, don't you know that I'm supposed to be sick when pregnant- not gearing up for AF?!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have u been temping nina?

I used to think I would have a family one day but now I really truely believe it probably won't happen. Can't see me ever getting to full term. There are too many obstacles for me. I won't ever give up trying but I need to think of a different future for us x


----------



## Nina83

No, I'm not temping. It doesn't really matter, my temps usually go down the day of or one day before AF, if even. The only thing that actually means I'm pregnant will be a HPT test, LOL! 
Seriously, this cycle has been less stressful. I even caught myself forgetting which DPO I was the other day.
If only my body didn't give me way to many signs.

You'll get there, don't worry, it might take longer than others, but we'll get there and it will be so worth the wait, and pain we went through :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Did u say u have had positive hpts? X


----------



## Nina83

I had one that came up after a good few hours, a definite pink, but it could be an evap. The one yesterday was white.
I really don't want to take another one and see a negative. Denial is bliss.
I just had some spotting, could this be the much talked about implantation bleeding? I'm much rather be in that club than the unfortunate MC one :( It's a day early if it is AF, and very early, because the past months it's been longer and longer, it's only CD26...
I really want to throw up and then just lie there and sleep. Yes, I say that every month, and yes, I am that disgusting. I absolutely hate feeling this sick 2 weeks out of every month.


Hilslo dear, how are you?
 



Attached Files:







december.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Those ic hpt are always tricking u. It's hard to trust them either way. I had implantation bleed with my first pregnancy but not the second. 
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Good luck Nina!


----------



## hilslo

Nina - if the spotting lessens tomorrow then go and buy a frer. I know your body is particulately cruel at giving you false hope so I can understand not wanting to test but like you say, it will happen one day so fingers crossed your day will start soon! 
I don't know how I would have got through the last nine months if it wasn't for you guys. I don't know if this is my rainbow or not ( given by my 100% failure rate thus far I'm certainly not thinking it will be. More just waiting for the disaster to hit) but I know you ladies will be there for whatever happens, good or bad.


----------



## Nina83

We're here for you every step of the way hun :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

I feel the same I would have gone crazy without u guys!


----------



## Nina83

Good morning Lovelies <3
while I was looking for a goofy new years picture to send my mom I came across these :)

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Sj_55Gz0Jqo/TSHjXDAHg6I/AAAAAAAABoA/usLIhEU139E/s800/join-closing-out-latest-new-years-ecard-someecards.jpg


Finally, 2013 is behind us!
I hope everyone's 2014 is amazing!

AFM, I'm not announcing anything quite yet because I am slightly worried. I am telling myself all sorts of things, and still don't know if I should have bloods or not, if they're low- there's nothing I can do to make them higher.
I was nauseous all yesterday and woke up at night because of it. It's bad today. Hoping that's a good sign. No sign of spotting.
So I'm just staying positive, and going to tell DH tonight, he's working late and I told him to take the car and I'll take a bus. If he knew he would never let me take the bus, but I really don't want him coming home at 23:00 on a bus! So tonight it will be.
I read somewhere that "this life deserves to be celebrated, even if for a short time". 
My HPTs were quite light, and I'm telling myself the urine was diluted (which in all honesty it was, plus evening urine) yada yada. Praying this sticks and I have a little fighter <3
 



Attached Files:







so2n05forget-2013-new-years-ecard-someecards.png
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina eeekkk! I'm praying too. come on 2014... Make it a happy one!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina I hope this is your rainbow. 

Happy new year everyone. Shame how it still feel so bad lol xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oooooh Nina - I have everything I can cross crossed for you! Evening hpts will always be light early on so try not to worry (note to self - listen to my own advice!).
I really hope this is it for you. 2014 IS going to be our year. All of us. It just has to be.


----------



## Nina83

Like I thought, something is off.
This morning there was nothing, and no nausea. Was yesterday just my progesterone dropping?
I talked to DH last night and we agreed we would just continue on right now, to not stress about it, but I guess there's nothing left to stress about. AF does not look like she's on her way. I felt so bloated and heavy last night, like someone was blowing up a balloon. I'm just so tired and wish I knew what was going on. 
If I wouldn't have tested I never would have known. Maybe that would have been better.

I also had a nightmare last night. I'm known to have bad/scary dreams, but nothing like this. It was so real and I woke up, well, DH said I was yelling, but I know in my dream I was screaming. It was so vivid and horrible. Nothing gory or anything, but scary because it's happened to me IRL, and before I was too scared to say anything at the time, but during my dream I got the guts to yell out. I couldn't believe I was going through it again and it's still hard for me to believe it was just a dream :(


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina when is/was af due? Are u going to get bloods done?


----------



## Nina83

I'm 18dpo, never made it this late. I guess I caught the end of a chemical if I got a very faint positive on 15dpo.
I'll get bloods done on Sunday if AF still isn't near.
My LP is usually 15 days, but last cycle it was 17. My cycles are 28 days, and today is CD29, so I guess I am officially "late".


----------



## ladyluck84

Well that's good! You don't know that is chemical yet. Keep positive af my not arrive


----------



## ladyluck84

You not been temping this month?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina wish I could stalk your temps. Haven't u tested again? It might be stronger now or do digital? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I didn't temp this month, and I used an IC this morning, plus an opk. the IC was negative, and the OPK was just barely there.
I'm just so fed up with this.
I knew a girl on a forum once who also went through a MC, her AF was 2 weeks late and she didn't use an HPT because she didn't rely on them. well, we were all sure she was pregnant but bloods came back negative. She didn't come back to post what had happened, but I sure wonder about her every other day.
I told DH I don't want to do either tests, but how awkward would that be, coming to a dating scan at 8 weeks and you're not even pregnant :/
My doctor would have a ball, he thinks we're already total freaks!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Just wait it out then hun and see what af does. Sorry about the neg ic xxx


----------



## hilslo

Nina - how frustrating. Limboland is a horrible place to be. Huge hugs. Fingers crossed you get bfp or af soon so you can move onwards and upwards.
LL - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing that bean is in the right place!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL good luck hun.

Hilslo hows u??

I've spoke to Cath on Facebook and she said congratulations to all the new bfps!! 

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Ooh say hello back! I miss her!
I'm doing ok. Good days and bad days. I've booked in a scan to see if it's ectopic on Friday next week. I'm struggling at times though as I'm just waiting for whatever it is that will go wrong with this one to happen. I've had ectopic and mmc so I'm guessing blighted ovum, molar or straight forward miscarriage this time. Sorry, half joking and half serious. I'm still on progesterone so keeping my fingers crossed that has some impact. I'm too scared to put in a positive hot in ff as I don't want to see when my edd is. I don't want another date to have to have painful memories attached to it!
Strange. Aimed so hard to get pregnant but now I'm here I'm not grateful I'm here. My life was just starting to feel like normal life again. Now I've got constant fear and can't think of anything else.
I'm sorry to moan. I know I should be more thankful but I think I'm struggling more now than before. It's brought back so many bad memories.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo what u are feeling is completely normal for someone who has experienced what you have. I felt like that too and now im scared if getting bfp. I want to get bfp and don't as well. This is some crazy mind games. 

Today I learnt two things. 1 - a friend of mine lost her full term baby :-(. 2- one of my best friends is pregnant and due when I would of been. So its been an eventful day xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina im very sorry to see u started a new cycle but at least this one is in 2014. A fresh year and a fresh start xxx


----------



## bluestars

Hislo I agree what you are feeling is completely normal !! Hope you are ok. Once you are over you milestones you will become more relaxed in pregnancy. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Nina how are you getting on? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo I am exactly the same I worked myself up so much yesterday that I was sobbing before the scan. They showed me bean with a heart beat and for about 2 hours I was over the moon then the worry set back in and this morning I'm thinking I don't feel as sick as yesterday what if the heartbeat has stopped.


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, thats my thought as well, morbid as it is, next it'll be ectopic, I've already had the others :/
Its just a way of copping.


----------



## hilslo

Thank you ladies! You make me feel better and really do understand more than anyone else I know.
LL - I'm thrilled bean is in the right place. First hurdle jumped!
MrsB - losing a baby at full term must be one of the worst things that could ever happen. I know we both lost ours around the 13-14 week mark which was really tough so I can't imagine what your friend is going through. 
It's also tough having someone close to you due around your Eddie. A constant reminder of where you should have been. I had a v close friend that was due 3 weeks after my first. I found out she was having twins which at the timeade me feel better as it was different to my single lost bun.... Then I got pregnant with twins and lost them and suddenly it was another reminder! Simply can't win!

Nina - has af started? I hope so. 2014 means a new start and new luck.

Blue stars - I've just realised you don't temp ( or at least I can't see it on your chart) do you use opks? Are you now in the tww?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL its great that your baby is in the right place and u saw a heartbeat. Congratulations! Try to keep positive. 

Nina how are u?

X


----------



## Nina83

Lady, so happy to hear your scan went well! I know how worried you must still be though <3 it will get easier ((hugs))

Mrsb, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. My sister lost her baby at 36 weeks, and a woman I work with also lost hers third tri, not sure when or what happened (it happened before I came to work there) It's so incredibly sad and hard to understand why it happens. It's just not fair on so many different levels.
due dates are always hard, and I'm sorry you have to go through that with a friend of yours. Hopefully she'll be kind and gentle as she can be with you ((hugs))

Blue <3 let us know where you are in your cycle! Are you taking anything, or have an appointment planned?

AFM, bleh. I am just so disappointed in my body.
I know all losses are sad and hard, but I just feel less attached to a chemical than my MC. To me, it was the start of something, but it was only just cells. It was, we were so close, I don't know why these things go wrong, or don't happen. I just can't believe how close we were.
I hate my long cycles, the LP is longer than waiting to ovulate, and this last cycle I didn't even take the vitex. I just feel drained. But onward to a new year.
This is the last month before my second EDD, and I have absolutely no feelings whatsoever, just emptiness. I just want it over with. I am also not feeling optimistic about this month, but not temping and charting does help.

I hope everyone has a lovely and calm weekend <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah I just need to deal with my friends pregnancy and due date coz her child will always be a part of my life and a constant reminder forever. 

Nina we will get there hun xxx


----------



## bluestars

Im cd 14. Not temping or opks this month. Im nightshift and body temps will be all over the place and ive ran out of opks. OH's father took a stroke on boxing day so we where over on the mainland dealing with that and I fofgot all about ttc and opks so now we are home im on shift and cant get opks for this month. Also going to the doc to see if they can help. Its been 11 months now nearly 12 so hopefully they will be able to help with something surely ?? 

I did order soft cups but dont think they will be here in tike for this month xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Blue I guess u will just have to dtd lots without temps and opks. Good luck hun. 
Sorry about your father in law xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks mrs xxx


----------



## hilslo

Bluestars where do you live? I'm intrigued by "the mainland"!
It might be good to not temp or take opks for a bit. Takes the pressure off a bit. Do you have a regular cycle? Mine's all over the shop. I've ovulated anywhere between cd18 and cd28 which makes timing dtd tough!
I've heard good things about soft cups. I've found that tucking my legs up to my chest for up to an hour with a pillow under my hips and then keeping the pillow under my hips for the rest of the night has made a real difference for us. It took 5 months to conceive the first time (conceived first time using this new technique) then after both my ectopic and mmc I've conceived the first month I ovulated from my good tube side. Unfortunately it doesn't guarantee a heathy bean but for us it does seem to make a difference. I warn you that it's not very comfortable and borderline painful by the end of the hour! I bet soft cups do the same thing but much more comfortable!!!

I'm so sorry to hear about you FIL. I hope he's recovering well


----------



## Nina83

Blue, I've heard a lot of good things about soft cups. I use a moon cup, but for AF, and it is truly a godsend! 
We usually DTD in the evening during the fertile days (stupid morning sex myth I made up is STUPID) so nothing comes out heheh.
Sometimes the months that you think are doomed are the most surprising :)

Nausea started again this morning. WTF. Plus ovulation like pains. I want to cry. I told DH that I am so tired of feeling this all month, every month. 
I used to have a really high pain tolerance, and now I feel like such a wussy. 
I told DH I feel like I'm falling apart, and he told me we have to watch "death becomes her" That is such a funny movie, we're going to have a comedy marathon this week, popcorn and wine, that and "Drowning Mona". I need a good laugh!


----------



## bluestars

I live kn a wee island off of Scotland Hislo. Very small haha. Nothing here but people. Only 750 of them right enough. I also used the legs behind the neck and hips on a pillow but its soo uncomfortable ! But I found that softcups do the same job with more comfort. I still put my hips in a pillow. But only for an hour or so. I cant fall asleep like that. 
My cycles are usually 29- 30 days long and I usually O on cd 15-17... sometimes I dont O at all. 

Have you been to your doctor as to why your cycles are soo irregular? Maybe you have a form of polysistic ovaries? 

Nina im sorry for feeling so down and so sick! Maybe you should get your hormone levels checked just in case? I know how rubbish this ttcal is and how long its taking and I know people have been trying longer but right now I feel like a failure as a woman. Iv given up really. OH just doesnt know it. Dont see the point wasting all this money on this and that its not going to help us. Softcups is good for my mess obsession though and good for AF so in that sense I will spend money for the practical side of them lol. 

Hope my doc does something to help because if not I stop trying and thats it. Cant keep putting myself through this every month. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, an hour, wow! I'd never last that long LOL!
Blue, I had my hormone levels checked last cycle. All my levels are amazing perfect and I was told that "everyone should have results like yours"
I think I'm just broken. I keep telling DH he needs to look for my receipt!
I've just pulled out a number for a therapist. My naturopathic basically told me she can't help me and I should call the "big guys". See, I'm a lost cause LOL!
I'm hoping he'll be able to help.

We have a coworker who I really don't like, and she's dressed like Anne of Green Gables today. It's really quite funny :-O


----------



## ladyluck84

Legs in the air then pillow under bum worked every time
for me! Though I couldn't fall asleep so didn't last long.


----------



## bluestars

Lol nina. Your not broken. Has hubbie been checked for spermies being good swimmers!? Where are you on your cycle Nina? Is your bleeding still light ? Xxx

I cant keep hips up for long either haha. 

Where is everyone on their cycle.


----------



## Nina83

I'm cd3. Yesterday was medium with a few clots, today was moderately light. 
DH had a SA last year and all was good. He'll be doing another one in February.
We decided that if by March we still haven't gotten pregnant we're going to look into other options, I'm not sure if I have the strength to though.


----------



## bluestars

:hugs: I know what you mean nina!! Fingers crossed it wont come to that for you guys! Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh god I have brown spotting. What shall I do?


----------



## hilslo

Firstly, don't panic. Brown blood is old blood and if they didn't see anything wrong on Friday chances are you're ok. Give your EPU a ring in the morning to get checked out and get a reassurance scan.
When I had my mmc I had some spotting but it was pink not brown (like I said brown blood is old and ok) and when we went in for that scan the sonographer said spotting c7 weeks is v common as bean is burrowing in. She really didn't look concerned.

Hang in there Hun. I know this is a scary time for anyone but especially those of us that have had previous losses.
Remember it's 2014 and this IS our year. Huge hugs xx


----------



## Nina83

Lady, keep calm! Are you drinking enough? Sometimes spotting happens when you haven't been drinking enough. How far along are you?
It could also be from the US- was it internal? Sometimes the cervix gets a bit irritated, or maybe from sex.


----------



## hilslo

Just mentioned it to dh as he was asking what I was typing. He said it could be just from your scan (assuming it was internal). I've obviously taught him well lol!

He's very likely to be right. It makes perfect sense timing wise. Clever dh!


----------



## ladyluck84

No haven't had second as been to scared! there is just nobody to phone or talk to at this time on a Sunday. I haven't felt sick this afternoon either. Oh I have a horrible feeling. I can't go through this again


----------



## Nina83

Don't worry hun, if you really feel like you need to, or if it will help calm yourself, call your doctor, have another scan if you must- your mental health is important as well! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL ring the EPU in the morning and u will get another scan. I hope it stops for u. It could be implantation bleeding, thats what I was told when I had it at 6.5 weeks. 

I used to always put legs in air and pillow under me after dtd but I didn't bother the twice I got bfp so I know it doesn't necessarily work xxx


----------



## bluestars

These ladies are right brown spotting Is ok. Make sure your drinking plenty. It is common to have spotting at this stage! Try keep as calm and positive as you possible can ( I know its not easy). Xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How is everyone today? Back to work? I start back this afternoon. 

LL how are u? I hope the spotting has stopped. I was told it is not normal but is common. Obviously it was a bad sign for me but it doesn't turn out bad fir everyone. I did a lot of research! Good luck hun
xxx


----------



## hilslo

All quiet on the western front!

Lady Luck - did you get a scan?

Nina - how are you doing Hun?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It is quiet! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Good morning- how is everyone?

LL, please keep us updated <3

AFM, CD7, last night I had acupuncture and she came over and was- "well?!" She told me she was waiting for a positive answer from me because last time my pulse was indicating something was going on. 
That just bummed me out even more. 
DH and I agreed that we're going to try a bit less, well, not DTD less, but think about it less. Since we've been doing everything we can and it's not working, there's nothing more we can do. 
We'll just be DTD every day this week, hoping to catch it. And worrying that something is wrong, or going wrong won't change anything- if there is something wrong, why worry. 
I'm still nauseous and crampy. I am so glad that it's the weekend. I just want to sit and do nothing.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies sorry had bad sickness yesterday and looking at my phone wasn't good! Yes had scan and all was good. It had even grown in 4 days. Spotting now stopped


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thats good news LL. I'm pleased your spotting has stopped. If u do get anymore then ring up again. 
X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina chilling out a bit might help  xxx


----------



## Nina83

Lady, you must be relieved ((hugs)) I am so happy for you <3

I'm going to buy a new vacuum cleaner this weekend. I can't believe how excited I get when buying new cleaning stuff/gadgets!
I think that whenever I'm sad/mad buying new spritz bleach makes me feel better, better than buying shoes ay? ;)
I have wanted a proper vacuum for ages, now we can finally get a carpet!


----------



## hilslo

LL - I'm so relieved for you. Glad things are going well

Nina - when I'm mad or upset I like to clean too (it's the only time I do!) no idea what the driving force is - maybe putting some order back when the rest of the world is a mess? Haha - far too much analysis!

MrsB - where are you up to this cycle?

Bluestars- how's the tww going?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im cd34 now since miscarriage. Nothing to report lol.

got an appointment on 30th January to find out what was wrong with my last baby. X


----------



## hilslo

MrsB - good news that they're looking into it. Hopefully you'll get some answers. Do you have any ideas what you think caused it?
Remind me - have you tested to see of your hormone levels are back to zero? X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

No I haven't bothered testing. I'm guessing everything will be at zero for me now. Just waiting on af and my appointments.

Don't know what was wrong with baby, if anything. Last one was triploidy so im hoping it is not that again and it's just another case of bad luck with a different reason. I did have bad flu so if nothing genetic then could be caused by my high temp. X


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I'm sorry for asking, but did they take the baby for testing? 
34 days sounds about normal, I'm sure af is right around the corner :hugs:

Hilslo, how are you?

I started temping this morning, and it was slightly high, I'm now worried that for some reason I've already ovulated? Why else the nausea and cramps a few days ago? I sure hope not... I have this gut feeling something is way off.


----------



## ladyluck84

What day are u on Nina?

Mrs b I'm with Nina I'm sure af is just round the corner


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im hoping af stays away til my fs appointment on 20th so I can get clomid and take it in my next cycle. 

Yes we got baby tested so we can find out if it has any chromosomal issues. The hospital were very keen to test x


----------



## Nina83

That's good to hear Mrsb, usually they wait until the third MC, but why wait to maybe have another heartbreak? It sounds like you're in good hands!
The 20th is really so close!

I'm on CD8, AF cramps today. ugh. Being an adult SUCKS.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I think coz of what happened to me previously that they are willing to test to see whats going on. 

Nina I don't know how you cope with af/ovulation pains throughout your cycle. Poor u. I hope hubby looks after u xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm beginning to loose it. I don't know if I can compare it at all to anyone who suffers from chronic pain, but I seriously just want to cry from hurting all month long.


----------



## ladyluck84

That's horrible have you had you ovaries frequently scanned so they can see what is going on?


----------



## Nina83

Yes, everything looks just the way it's supposed to. Maybe this is me getting what I deserve after 18 years of painless AF! LOL!


----------



## bluestars

I dont think its that Nina. lol. I hope its not too sore for you though!!

MrsB i hope you get your little rainbow soon! Im hoping the Doctor offers Clomid next time we go see him. Whic hopefully is in the next week.

Im not sure when to go... i didnt temp or use opks... so i dont know how many dpo i am. im guessing 2-3 or 4... any idea whens best to go? 

xxx


----------



## Nina83

I've never taken clomid so can't help you there, but I'm guessing you'd start taking it begining of next cycle? 
Have you done hormone blood tests to see if you're ovulating? I think I remember you went once?


----------



## bluestars

yeah ive been a few time. it said one month i didnt and the other two i did. xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, what did they say after you didn't ovulate? Did they just shrug it off as a one time thing? How odd and frustrating.

How is everyone this week? I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!
We had a niece's birthday, geez, for a 5 year old it was a bit much! They are so materialistic, she didn't even look at her presents, just kind of rolled her eyes after opening each one. 
Nausea is bad this morning, I think I might go home early today, if I get most of my work finished and my boss comes in. 
I am so freakin tired of my sister sending me pictures of her kids, sending me voice messages with them gurgling and talking. No, it is not cute, it never was. Even worse, when she send me a picture of her new kid wearing something I knit for her previous daughter and saying- It's too small, how about a new bigger version?
Suck it and screw you. Seriously. SERIOUSLY?! 
I am so embarrassed to say, but I didn't even get one birthday present his year, not from anyone except work- and that's because they were so traumatized by forgetting it last year. Not even from DH, no flowers even. What a sucky year. Obviously I did something to deserve zero attention whatsoever.
I'm just in a foul mood. I know I told DH I don't want anything for valentines day, but he better get me something.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Nina.

sorry u are feeling so bad. I'm glad u can vent here. I feel the same about my nieces & nephews. I love them to bits but it hurts being all happy for them when I want a child so much. My brothers little boy is one and his wife keeps saying how he is growing up too fast and she wants her baby back! Seriously, he is only one and still tiny and I feel like saying that I want my babies back! 
Sorry u didn't get any birthday presents. U don't understand why no body bought you anything. Men definitely take it literally when u say u don't want anything. U may need to drop some hints for valentines. My dh would be the same xxx


----------



## bluestars

They shrugged the one time off saying that its a one off. 

Nine - im sorry your family are doosh bags sometimes. I get the baby thing my dad and step mom keep sending me pictures and voice messages of her every doing. Also the knitted stuff my gran made for my boys (white) where given to her so I see the buttons I chose and the cardies I seen on my sister instead of on my sons. And as for your birthday! Get them sorted. Dont get anything for hubbie for his birthday and see how he likes it. Or get him something awsome and say 'wish I had someone amazing like me to buy me presents!' 

Lol. Ive never had a bunch of flowers from Dons... always drop hints when someone buys them for other people.... still awaiting them haha xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I have to instruct my sister to tell my husband or I would get nothing


----------



## bluestars

Hehe lady I try that too xxx


----------



## Nina83

Ugh, I just need to vent!
I just went to buy the vacuum, there was a deal on it, a really good one. The whole day the site was open at work, but I didn't want to go through with it there.
So just now I go to check out- and the deal is off! Just like that! An hour ago it was still on. I am so pissed. DH comes and is like, uh, sorry like an ass it just annoyed me so much. If it was something he wanted I'd never hear the end of it. So I told him I want it anyways and he says, wait, the deal might come back. Right, lets wait forever to see. 
He just annoys the hell out of me, I don't know why I'm so pissed at him, it's just everything he does right now rubs me the wrong way.
Dammit. I wanted that vacuum.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww hun, I think what u really need is a big hug. When I'm mad at dh I end up crying out of frustration want a cuddle. I find that everything that happens or goes wrong brings me back to being upset about losing my babies. Even if it's totally unrelated, I end up crying about my babies. Big hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I think it's just out of frustration and exhaustion from thinking about it all the time. If I'm not thinking about getting pregnant, I'm thinking about how I should be cuddling my baby right now. Like I said before, I'm more sad about what I lost- I do believe I'll get pregnant someday, but I will never have my lost babies.

Hilslo, LL, how are you doing? Keep us updated!!!

Blue- what dpo do you think you are right now? Do you plan on waiting it out or testing?

I have no idea what's going on with me, we've been DTD every day now, I was so sure I'd get a +OPK yesterday, but nope, plus, a temp rise this morning. I wish I started temping from the beginning of the cycle to figure out what's going on, from now I'll be temping to make sure I do ovulate, sometime. Nausea still on and off, I caved and bought some anti-nausea pills. I'll take another OPK this afternoon, but with these high temps... Although I did toss and turn all night.
Last night we were DTD, and I told DH to save his guys for the morning, but in the middle I was just like... I am so tired of THINKING. So tired of planning and scheduling, and I really didn't want to DTD in the morning. 
I'm starting to think I need a break from BNB, I love you all, but I don't know :(


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi Nina all going ok I hope. Yesterday I was 7w5d the day that my first babies heart bear stopped so I was thinking about it lots. Today I woke up with no sickness which has worried me I may pay for a private scan this weekend. 

Don't go Nina we will miss u!


----------



## Nina83

WTF body? Line is smudged because I wrapped it in tissue, yes, I POAS at work.
There bettet be a good explanation to these stupid temps, and FX they stay up and confirm ovulation :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140114_115421.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi Nina all going ok I hope. Yesterday I was 7w5d the day that my first babies heart bear stopped so I was thinking about it lots. Today I woke up with no sickness which has worried me I may pay for a private scan this weekend.
> 
> Don't go Nina we will miss u!

The milestones are hard to get through <3
Don't worry about feeling no sickness- it comes and goes.
Private scans can be reassuring, but I just know this is your rainbow.

I saw a quote the other day I want to share- "the pheonix must first burn to emerge" :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

What cycle day are you today? Thats good that you got a positive is it not? 

Dont leave! We love having you around. And plus you need to release your stress on here so your not releasing it on your hubbie. :) xxxx


----------



## Nina83

I feel horrible complaining all the time though!
I'm cd12, which is right on track, but my temps are crazy.
I hope DTD twice yesterday didn't f**k things up :(

DH told me yesterday that sometimes he has a hard time believing I love him. That just broke my heart. I know I have a short fuse, and I can't stand the thought of him thinking I don't love him, of course I do, why else would I get mad at him? I feel so horrible for making him feel that way.


----------



## bluestars

I always find that my temps go up after bding and also if I have a rubbish night sleep they go haywire. Id put it down to that. You might get another dip tomorrow.

You dont moan all the time. We all have our moments and I totally understand that you are sick of waiting and trying and nothing is happening. Thats exactly how I feel!! This is my 12 cycle trying... I really though id have another baby in my arms by now and here I am still trying. But giving up isnt going to get me pregnant. So I just keep trying different things. Like next month I have got royal jelly to try. (I already plan for next month because I know that this month is going to be the same as every other month of :bfn: ... so I say moan away! If thats what gets you through each month then do it. As long as you still hold some positivity in there. Because a wee button need a glimpse of hope to grab on onto and plan in. So I hold onto hope ... even just a bit. 

Hubbies can be sensitive hehe. He knows you love him really hes just craving more attention and is probably feeling down about the whole process too! Bug hugs to you both!

what cycke is this your on? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

This will be our 7th cycle since the last MC. We've been trying since June last year :(
I can't believe we've been at it for this long.


----------



## bluestars

I know. Neither can I. But this has to be our year! I hope we have our babies by this time next year! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> I know. Neither can I. But this has to be our year! I hope we have our babies by this time next year! Xxx

It's got to be our year <3

Can I ask how long it took you guys the first time?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

This has just got to be our year! Nina I've thought about taking a break from here too but im too obsessed lol. I don't want you to go. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh and im glad u have a smiley  xxx


----------



## bluestars

Well we where ntnp. It took 2 months. We where really surprised. Now we are worn out lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

Everyday I say I'll go, but I guess I'm obsessed as well!
Your smiley is so close!


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay for the positive Nina!! ladies it's gonna be all out years and we are gonna be sharing photos of babies nurseries before you know it!


----------



## hilslo

Nina - I poas at work too! My office is fairly big so there's always people in the toilets so I try to be really quiet opening the wrapper. Stupid really as I'm sure no-one would think anything of the noise but I'm paranoid!

Great news for your smiley. Sounds like you've got the spermies nicely lined up waiting!!!

Taking a break is a lovely thought but sometimes I wonder how possible it is to tune out now we know every clue our bodies give us. Prior to ttc I'd never paid any attention to cm (I'd never realised that it changed!) never stuck my fingers inside me to feel how my cervix is doing or considered what I was drinking/eating/ doing but now I can't imagine not doing it. I think trying to do things in addition to ttc so that ttc takes up less of your "all day every day" thoughts could help. Just how I feel though. I know everyone copes with this sh*t in different ways and we have to do what works for us.

I think I am 6w today. I had a scan at 5w3d to check bean is in the right place and we saw a teeny tiny flickering heartbeat. I'm relived but I wasn't so worried about ectopic this time, more worried about mmc again. At least it has eliminated blighted ovum too though. When I came out, one consultant, 2doctors and 2 nurses were waiting next door in the store cupboard as they all know me quite well now and wanted to know the results. They were so excited for me - I just want to see there happy faces next time too. Work has been so stressful I'm scared I'll lose it early again.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo I'm the same in thinking of paying for a scan this weekend because my worry has been sky high this week! 

Blue where are u in your cycle?


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, That is great news, I really am happy for you. It's so nice to know people are really rooting for you as well, and excited to hear your good news, some people are genuinely wanting the best for you- even when you're not close!

Every time I go to my cosmetician, I get that pat on my shoulder and am told-"Only good news!" The woman in charge once gave me the treatment, and we talked and she told me that she can't have children of her own. They used her OH sperm and a donor egg. She understood everything I said and she told me how surprised she was to hear that she's not the only one who feels jealous and angry and all those other TTC feelings. Last time the girl who gave me the treatment told me hers is from IVF, I didn't ask why or what, but it felt good to know I'm not alone, IYKWIM. (Got that from Cath! She's missed!) 
There's also a close friend of mine at work who always tells me she's hoping and praying for me. It always amazes me that some people, really genuinely care. I'm amazed by that. 

I go to the small bathroom when I need to POAS! Less chance of bumping into my CEO! :wacko: That's always awkward, POAS or not!

Blue, I know you'll get that egg soon. I can imagine how frustrating it must be, especially after it only took 2 months before. But I know you'll get it! 
2014 is our year lovelies <3


----------



## Nina83

Good morning Lady :)


----------



## Nina83

And I just got another +OPK. And another temp rise. But I started getting stuffy last night and I think I have a fever. So maybe that's it. Ugh body, work!


----------



## bluestars

Hislo that's great news! Your little button is getting comfortable in there! I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Nina it's always better talking to people who understand. Hope it's not a cold or flu coming on. 

I'm either 10,9,8 dpo... Lol depending when I O'd. Not feeling anything though. No cramps no nothing. Think I'm out this month. Should really have implanted by now and not feel that. No tiredness or tender breasts. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning ladies.

im really rooting for u both Hilslo and LL. We all know how scary it is to be expecting. 

Blue I didn't get any feelings or tender breasts until after my bfp last time. U never know! 

Nina another positive! Keep dtd if u can. U have done it a lot lol x

im cd41 since miscarriage. Just waiting. ...

x


----------



## bluestars

Have you bd'd since the mc? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes we have been dtd. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

How long are your cycles usually ? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

They can be long but I usually take clomid which makes my cycles 29 days. I've never got pregnant without clomid x


----------



## Nina83

Never say never mrsb, sometimes
it comes when least expected <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Stupidly I keep thinking this lol then I have to tell myself to stop dreaming x


----------



## bluestars

:( when will you go back on the clomid?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hopefully I will get clomid on 20th January and I take it cd2-6 so I need af to hold off until then so I can get going straight away. 
I've done 6months of clomid & been pregnant for 6 months in total so haven't had a 'natural' period for over a year now xxx


----------



## bluestars

Do they know why you are mc? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My first wasn't a miscarriage. My baby had tripoidy which is not compatible with life. It is supposed to be a 'one off' chromosome disorder which means I can go on to have healthy children. But my 2nd pregnancy was a miscarriage and I will get results from the babies genetic testing on 30th January. I'm hoping it's not triploidy again but at least I should find out why I did mc. 
X


----------



## bluestars

Well hope it's your last trouble pregnancy !!! My last pregnancy was a twin reversed arterial perfusion pregnancy. The twins shared blood through the placenta ! Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I hated pregnant people! My mum kept saying "you can't say that" when I said they didn't deserve it. But I honestly believed it. Unless you have been through what we have and felt that pain you can't judge or begin to understand those feelings because I don't even understand them!! Blue never say never I didn't have the same pains this time as I had with the first


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Blue I hope your pregnancy troubles are behind u too. Pregnancy is so complicated and I find it hard to believe how it ever goes right. 
I hope u get your longed for bfp asap xxx


----------



## bluestars

Im the same Mrsbroody I dont see how a pregnancy ever runs smoothly!! Xx


----------



## Nina83

It's amazing so many babies are born every day- considering what they go through! 
Blue and MrsB, dont forget that every baby/pregnancy is different, what you felt last time, you might not feel next time <3
Lady, I try to remind myself that everyone is fighting their own battle, but it's definitly hard some times. I guess for some even deciding what nail polish to use can be a battle ;) but hey, troubles are troubles!
Which reminds me... I need to do my nails!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I need to do my nails too 

I've been daft and tested ha ha. Total utter bfn. I knew it would be xxx


----------



## Nina83

At least you know for sure your levels are down to zero- I don't know how you managed not to test until now.
You'll know a whole lot more next week at the doctors!

I usually do a sheer pink, but I have a gazillion colors. My self esteem at work is so low I don't put on the fun colors at work. 
Maybe I'll do a vintage rosey pink for tomorrow.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

That sounds nice nina. X


----------



## bluestars

Mrs Broody pants thats rubbish! i hate the disappointment of a BFN! hopefully that means that O can happen soon!! 

I went to test today and cant find ANY tests!!! im pretty sure i had like 50!! so decided to pee on an OPK to get over my POAS addiction!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Maybe your dh has been using them ha ha.

according to FF im 8dpo now and my temp has gone high now like post ovulation. Don't know if I believe I have actually ovulated though but my body thinks it has. 

Blue what did your opk say? X


----------



## Nina83

Blue, where are you?! 
MrsB, can you share your chart? I think 8dpo is a great place to be right now- you're still not out- and if your temps stay high- you must have ovulated!
You'll be around13dpo when you have your appointment- FX you get great news by then!
How long after your previous loss did AF come? 

AFM, I have this odd feeling, but I've had it since AF, just that something is off. Not a lot of O pains this time, like previous cycles. I did get some AF type cramps yesterday and I feel so bloated. I'm trying to avoid the scale, but I stepped on it again this morning and I gained more weight. Since the first MC I've gained about 4 kg which makes me feel even worse about myself. I know I'm at a healthy weight, but it just sucks to know I've been gaining.
I need to get back to swimming :(


----------



## bluestars

Haha ... that would be awkward! The opk was just about positive.... i dont know what that means... need to order some psticks today wont get here for days!!

Nina- "where are you" in my cycle ? or where do i live? ... In my cycles im either 11,10 or 9dpo (if i O'd) ... 

Dont worry about weight gain it all depends what time of the day it is! you can gain and loose pound throughout the day. Maybe a small weight gain is what your body need to have a more healthier Ovulation? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina u are only slim like me (am I right?) So u can afford to gain a little. I'd like to gain a bit to be honest.

Blue a positive opk can act like a positive hpt but I don't want to give you false hope. Will u test as soon as u get your hpts?

I will share my chart asap. Af came cd40 after my last loss and I definitely didn't ovulate that time x


----------



## bluestars

Well i think i will know by the time the tests come... lol 

i agree a little weight is fine!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Here is my chart, 9po now...what do u think? looks like i ovulated? Do u agree with FF? x


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I definitely think you ovulated! No question about it!
Blue, I meant where did you go- come back with opk results! :)
I personally don't like OPK for HPT, although some will swear by them. And then argue about it.
Sometimes I take an OPK to confirm I'm not pregnant, if a HPT is negative, if there's a darker line I know AF is near, for me it always gets darker before AF. 
Of course I always hope differently.
You're still early, go out and buy some HPT!!! FX!


----------



## bluestars

Lol cant buy them here. Need to order them online today! Hehe. AF is due on Monday ill likely get AF before the tests lol. MrsB that certainly looks like you have ovulated!! That chart looks great! 

I just took the dog a walk in the freezing cold! Lol xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies. How exciting that it looks like I ovulated. ..whoop whoop!

Well done for walking the dog. It's hard to find the motivation sometimes. 
Nina hows the cat? 

X


----------



## bluestars

I hate walking her in the rain and the gales. Its just a nice wee day today for it today. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140116_154751.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww u got a border collie? Me too! What's yours called? My dog is called Hollie x


----------



## bluestars

Shes called poppy! Shes adorable! Hehe how old is hollie? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Blue how come u can't buy them where do u live? 

Mrs B u sure look like u ovulated!

I'm afraid my dog isn't getting one today it's pouring and she is as bad as me and won't come out the door.


----------



## bluestars

Haha lady poor pup. My lab is like that. 

I cant get them because theres not a shop that sells them theres only a coop here and they dont sell them because no one will buy them from there because if theu do the whole island will know before they get home xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hollie is 5. How old is Poppy? 

I've had af cramps tonight and thought af had come but not yet. 
X


----------



## bluestars

Poppy will be 2 in july! 

Aww noo hope the cramps arent too bad!! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

They aren't too bad. Just keep coming and going. 
X


----------



## hilslo

MrsB - you're chart looks great. I think you've definitely ovulated. It's still very early for a bfp. Do you're charts normally continue to rise like that post o? Mine tend to go up then stay at the same level. Your rise looks quite exciting!

You ladies do nothing for my pet longing. My friend has joined a website where people who want pets but can't have one for one reason or another can be matched with people who have a dog that they don't mind/ would like someone else to help with the walking. Thinking of joining but maybe I'll wait nail the weather is a bit better (and I'm working less than 14 hour days!)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Hilslo u can come walk my dog anytime lol. It is lovely to have a pet though. Dogs are so loving. That website sounds class, ive never heard of it before.

my temps sometimes rise slowly and sometimes shoot up. I do think my chart looks pretty good  won't look as nice once it goes crashing back down again soon lol xxx


----------



## dream.angel

Hey ladies plz count me in.. I'm new to b&b and new to charting its my 1st month with bbt charting. My periods r all over the place :( but accouding to ff I ovulated on cd18 and today is 21dpo (well 22 since its almost midnight).My temps are still elavated I have been getting slight cramps since past 10days got sharper today. I HAVE TESTED many times with internet cheapies but bfn. Any opinion ? My chart is in my sigi


Xx


----------



## ladyluck84

I love having a dog she is sooo loving and wouldn't be without her! would like someone to help with walking but wouldn't want her to love them like she loves me!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Ladies!!!

Just thought I would pop on and see how are you all are???

LL Like I said on FB hun i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Thrilled for you chicken!! Lush news!!

Nina - Kitten is absolutely gorgeous hun!! Little rascal and so sorry to hear about your CP chicken :hugs: to you and DH! 

Hillslo how are you lovely?? 

Happily - have you gone back to work yet chick? How are you feeling? 

MrsB Please keep me updated on FB about your FS and your apt to see what caused the mc hun.

Hey newbies!!

AFM had all the testing done a week last Tuesday , genetics the lot!! Just have to wait 12 weeks for the results! BOOOOOOO!!! Get my redundancy the end of Feb so going to buy my wedding ring (its bespoke and absolutely GORGEOUS!!) and then pay off the holiday for the wedding when the brochure comes out in April! 

I will try and pop on as often as I can because I do miss you ladies lots and lots!! loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohh anyone I have missed im sooooo sorry! My pc is being a bitch in work and keeps freezing so im not able to scroll back and forth as much! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dream.angel

how come everyone ignores my posts on every single thread :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dream angel? Xxx

cath is great to hear from u! Please keep popping back. We love having u around . Good luck with test results 
xxx


----------



## bluestars

dream.angel said:


> Hey ladies plz count me in.. I'm new to b&b and new to charting its my 1st month with bbt charting. My periods r all over the place :( but accouding to ff I ovulated on cd18 and today is 21dpo (well 22 since its almost midnight).My temps are still elavated I have been getting slight cramps since past 10days got sharper today. I HAVE TESTED many times with internet cheapies but bfn. Any opinion ? My chart is in my sigi
> 
> 
> Xx

Hey mrs I had a quick look at your chart. It looks good. Im not great at reading them. When is AF due do you know? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

It looks on your hart like you got a positive on a test? Xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww I didn't see your first post coz it was over the page. Just looked at your chart and u got bfp today. Congratulations dream angel x


----------



## Nina83

Hey Dream, congrats! I looked at your chart and disagree with FF, I think you ovulated on the 7th, which would explain the cramping, and put you around 10dpo. But that doesn't matter anymore, your doctor will give you your date at your first scan. Hope you have an uneventful next 9 months!


----------



## dream.angel

Thanks ladies....! i have done 3 of these and all with faint line though.. I will be buying cb digi tom...

praying for u all .. baby dust to all of u xx 

https://i39.tinypic.com/25i9jqv.jpg


----------



## bluestars

Congratulations!! How long where you TTC? xxxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I am slim, but because I worked on it, this past year all hell had broke loose. I just dislike myself right now. 
Kitty is at a biting stage, we're working on it :/
We'd like a dog, but our apartment is too small for one, maybe when we get a house with a yard!

Cath! You've been missed! Keep us updated on the FS! 
Wedding rings- ah, weddings are so much fun! Iloved picking our rings up! We wore thrm secretly in the car before we tied the knot ;)

AFM, I'm sicker than a dog, it sucks. I've been popping tylenol shit like tic tacs these past few days and it's not even helping. I don't sleep during the night, and I'm breathing through my mouth, and it's screwing up my temps. Plus, when temping, because my mouth is in use (lol!) I start freaking out because I can't breath through my nose. So I'm basically screwed temp wise this month! 

I told DH that each month, I feel like I care less and less about a baby, not that I wouldn't give the world for one, I just feel like giving up already. Maybe it's time to let go :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations dream angel. That was the shortest visit in our group in history lol. X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina big hugs hun xxx


----------



## dream.angel

bluestars said:


> Congratulations!! How long where you TTC? xxxx

I was ttc see for exactly a yr :D got married 19th jan  and we have been trying ever since..

just to let everyone know i had irregular cycles and took I took *vitex* this month cd 1-15.. and i had extreme low iron and vit d .. have been taking *iron *, *vitamin d*, *prenatal plus* for about 4 months.Also, someone told me to give hubby 1 glass of whole milk boiled with 1 tsp of honey in it every evening  :shrug: so i did.. LOLx


----------



## dream.angel

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Congratulations dream angel. That was the shortest visit in our group in history lol. X

yeah but i have been staling you guyz for ages :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Lol that was quick!! Hehe thanks for letting us know what you took might help others xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy  xxx


----------



## dream.angel

Thank u girls wish u guyz all the best xx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi Everyone!! I was wondering if I could join you!?
Ive been ttc for about a year now. I started medicated cycles last month in December(femara 5mg dec. & Jan. day 3-7) and also synthroid for a slightly elevated tsh (2.9). If im not pregnant this month my dr wants to up it to 7mg for Feb. I did back to back IUI's in December with no success as well. Its crazy cause all my husbands and my tests have come back normal, so who knows?? Im on day 4 so we'll see what this month brings!!!:dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome. Good luck with this new cycle x


----------



## bluestars

Welcome Jays- hopefully the femera works this cycle. Ive been trying for a year also. Off to see if the doc can give me anything... I dont think im lucky enough for him to help though xxx


----------



## Nina83

Just thinking out loud here, but sheesh, seriously. Just pour more salt on my wounds, really. Tell me something I didn't know or try.

Now...
Jaysbaby, welcome :hugs:
After reading your post I immediatly checked my latest bloods because I remember seeing my tsh also slightly higher, mine was 2.6 last year before my first MC, and then last month it was 2.77. I don't know anything about that, but reading on the internet, tsh levels are considered normal between 1-5, but when trying ttc, doctors say they'd like it between 1-2. 
I'd love to hear some more about normal high ranges of tsh- my doctor thought it was fine, but I am definitely worried after what I read today :(
I hope this is your cycle!
Are any more IUI planned if not? We have also been trying, in total a year and a half, but with 2 MC in between, so no solid year yet- which you "need" in order to get treatment.
2014 is our year though!

Blue, what about those tests?! How are you feeling?
MrsB? Are you around 10dpo now? FX!

And our Pregnant Lovelies- how are you feeling?
I hate asking every post- but I'm so forgetful- how far along are you guys now?

AFM, I'm feeling slightly better, I finally got a good nights sleep. I had a low fever in the afternoon, and then before we went to bed I took my temp again and it was 36, it has never been that low before! I was worried, but I read that after a fever, sometimes the temperature drops drastically, to cool it down or something. I guess that was it. I had a slight lowish fever today as well, but no need for Tylenol yet. And my nose business is clear, which is great after 2 days of being yellow (so sorry for TMI)
Tomorrow I plan on going for half a day at work, I'd stay home but there's a new girl and I need to sit with her. Bleh, she's sweet, but I don't want to go in like this tomorrow.
We stepped out of the house today for some fresh air (DH is also stuffy) and went to buy some house plants. I got a new hanging plant for the studio, and DH is into a veggie garden, so we got some starters. I'm doubtful, but I don't want to crush him! It keeps him busy, which is what is important!


----------



## bluestars

Took a test. Neg. Xx


----------



## Nina83

Aw sweetie, I'm sorry :hugs:
Don't forget it's not over until af shows <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry about that blue. Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Dream - congratulations!!! Hopefully you've sprinkled some good luck vibes in here!
Jay - I'm so sorry your IUIs didn't work. So glad you've joined us though. Just remember those were in 2013. 2014 will be better. It just has to be!

Blue - stupid bfn! Hopefully it's just a bit too early. Will you test again?

Nina - hope you cold clears up. I hate having a block up nose. It's so hard to breathe through your mouth when trying to sleep (not to mention it playing havoc with your temps!)

I'm 6w4d so still stupidly early. I swear time slows the second a bfp appears ( and the tww!). No signs yet but did have a bit of cramping today which I'm praying was stretching. I have a scan on Friday which will be 7w3d, slap bang in the middle of when the twins died. I'm in a constant state of fear!


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry blue 

Nina I'm now 8w5d had a scan today and it was very wiggly!


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies. I would love to join you. I'm just waiting on O right now I am currently CD 8. I thought last month was it when I got numerous faint positives but then when the doc did a blood test it was neg. All my symptoms have gone away now too.


----------



## ladyluck84

Welcome Bridget....do u temp?

Mrs b when are u testing this month?


----------



## Nina83

Lady that's great news! You were so worried, that must have been great to see! :hugs:
Bridget- Welcome!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL that's brilliant news! You must be so pleased. 

Welcome Bridget. Sorry about last cycle. I hope this is the one!

Im cd45 since miscarriage. Looks like I might be 12dpo and my temp is sky high. I'm won't be testing coz I got a bfn a couple of days ago and just don't think I will be pregnant. I guess the miscarriage just messes with everything. 
Got my FS appointment tomorrow and will hopefully get more clomid 
xxx


----------



## hilslo

Hi Bridget welcome! I hope this board is lucky for you.

MrsB - yeay for af holding off for your appt! Come on clonus, work your magic! Though I have got hopes that this is your lucky cycle already as your temps look good!

LL - fantastic news you saw your wiggly bean! It's looking v good that this is your rainbow (touch wood - I don't want to jinx it for you!)


----------



## bluestars

Ll - thats great!! Soo pleased for you!

Hislo I think thats flew in! 

Bridget-welcome honey. Sorry you had such a confusing cycle last month let hope this cycle is your cycle.

I dont feel pregnant if there wasnt a faint line 2 days before AF is due then I take that as im out. Should be getting pretty much a strong line. So sick of this constant negativity. I just dont understand why its taking so long ! :( I just want to hold my precious baby and love them more than anyone could. :( I see that here a mother has killed her 3 year old and dumped his body in the woods... how should she be allowed children and me who would give my life for my children is not. :(


----------



## Nina83

Blue, thats horrible, it breaks my heart when I hear things like that, the poor children, some people should definitly not reproduce.
Some women don't get a positive until af, or a couple of days before. I hope you'll be one of those. Don't give up, you'll hold your baby and it will be amazing <3
I'm so sorry you're feeling this way and going through this, don't forget that you're not alone, we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Blue it makes me so sick how some people are so underserving. How could a mother do that, I just don't understand. 
We are all here for u xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks guys. I just hope the doctor will help tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Nina83 said:


> Just thinking out loud here, but sheesh, seriously. Just pour more salt on my wounds, really. Tell me something I didn't know or try.
> 
> Now...
> Jaysbaby, welcome :hugs:
> After reading your post I immediatly checked my latest bloods because I remember seeing my tsh also slightly higher, mine was 2.6 last year before my first MC, and then last month it was 2.77. I don't know anything about that, but reading on the internet, tsh levels are considered normal between 1-5, but when trying ttc, doctors say they'd like it between 1-2.
> I'd love to hear some more about normal high ranges of tsh- my doctor thought it was fine, but I am definitely worried after what I read today :(
> I hope this is your cycle!
> Are any more IUI planned if not? We have also been trying, in total a year and a half, but with 2 MC in between, so no solid year yet- which you "need" in order to get treatment.
> 2014 is our year though!
> 
> Blue, what about those tests?! How are you feeling?
> MrsB? Are you around 10dpo now? FX!
> 
> And our Pregnant Lovelies- how are you feeling?
> I hate asking every post- but I'm so forgetful- how far along are you guys now?
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling slightly better, I finally got a good nights sleep. I had a low fever in the afternoon, and then before we went to bed I took my temp again and it was 36, it has never been that low before! I was worried, but I read that after a fever, sometimes the temperature drops drastically, to cool it down or something. I guess that was it. I had a slight lowish fever today as well, but no need for Tylenol yet. And my nose business is clear, which is great after 2 days of being yellow (so sorry for TMI)
> Tomorrow I plan on going for half a day at work, I'd stay home but there's a new girl and I need to sit with her. Bleh, she's sweet, but I don't want to go in like this tomorrow.
> We stepped out of the house today for some fresh air (DH is also stuffy) and went to buy some house plants. I got a new hanging plant for the studio, and DH is into a veggie garden, so we got some starters. I'm doubtful, but I don't want to crush him! It keeps him busy, which is what is important!


Hi Nina! Yes my primary dr said my tsh was NORMAL and refused to put me on low dose synthroid, even though all i kept reading on the internet is you should have a tsh of 1-2 while ttc!! So,i called the fertility spec. and he put me on the Synthroid(25mg). Ive been on it for about 6 weeks now with absolutely no side effects, so we'll see if it makes any difference!!?
I probably wont do the iui again just yet, we'll see how everything else goes first! Anyways,i hope this is the year for you too! im so sorry about your miscarriages! :( Maybe call a fertility spec. in your area and see if they would see you? i went way before a year, who knows? :)


----------



## Jaysbaby25

hilslo said:


> Dream - congratulations!!! Hopefully you've sprinkled some good luck vibes in here!
> Jay - I'm so sorry your IUIs didn't work. So glad you've joined us though. Just remember those were in 2013. 2014 will be better. It just has to be!
> 
> Blue - stupid bfn! Hopefully it's just a bit too early. Will you test again?
> 
> Nina - hope you cold clears up. I hate having a block up nose. It's so hard to breathe through your mouth when trying to sleep (not to mention it playing havoc with your temps!)
> 
> I'm 6w4d so still stupidly early. I swear time slows the second a bfp appears ( and the tww!). No signs yet but did have a bit of cramping today which I'm praying was stretching. I have a scan on Friday which will be 7w3d, slap bang in the middle of when the twins died. I'm in a constant state of fear!

Thanks so much Hilslo!!! Your def right!! this has to be THE year!!! Good luck to you too!!! :dust:


----------



## Jaysbaby25

:dust:


bluestars said:


> Welcome Jays- hopefully the femera works this cycle. Ive been trying for a year also. Off to see if the doc can give me anything... I dont think im lucky enough for him to help though xxx

Thank you!! I hope he can give you something!! Maybe femara to start? Did you go yet?? Good luck to you!!


----------



## bridget021182

Thanks ladies. This is my first full month temping. They have been all over the place. I will make a signature when I get home and include my chart from FF on it. I am really hoping that this is my month. Temping is a little confusing for me because my temps have been all over the place. I am now on folic acid and b6 and thinking about starting royal jelly as soon as possible and also read something about taking baby asprin too.


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b hope the appointment goes well! Let us know how u get on


----------



## Nina83

Blue and MrsB, you both have appointments today? 
FX for good news!

Jays, we were at a FS last year, after about 7 months of TTC and he asked us to wait just 3 more months, I got a BFP 2 days later!
Sadly, that didn't end too well.
Our doctor told us to come back 6 months if we don't conceive again, he told us we obviously don't have any problem conceiving, especially because we caught the egg the cycle after the MC. All our tests are almost perfect, he said it's probably just stress or time.
In all honestly, I know that it takes more than half a year for many couples, most of those who get it on the first try are just lucky, it takes time! My doctor said that it's not fair for those ones to go around and brag or talk about it- because there are NOT the majority of the population! We don't see anyone going around bragging that it took them over 6 months :( No one talks about that.
DH has another SA towards the end of Feb, and we decided that we'll go back to our Doctor around March and see the FS again then if we don't get pregnant by then. I will definitely bring up the TSH issue, although I know he'll tell me I'm just a worry rat. 
LOL, last time he looked at my tests and said he diagnosed me with a severe case or worrisome! He ordered me some time off ;)

Bridget, I love stalking charts ;) waiting...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My temp went down very low this morning so I guess af must be on her way. Off to my appointment now. X


----------



## bluestars

Hey Nina,

Rather disappointed with doctor to be honest. He basically said that there's nothing that he can do. If he referred us to the fertility clinic they would just turn us away because it "only been a year" apparently according to him the average to fall pregnant is 18 months. and that its just luck before that. Says he will look into a SA for Dons but he doesnt see it being a problem because we got pregnant a year ago. Said he will send me to the Gynecologist for them to test and see if have polycystic ovaries again because its unclear (but he doesnt think i do because of regular periods and normal hormones). So pretty much a wasted trip. He just wasnt entertaining at all. said he cant give drugs like clomid and femera because hes just a GP... 

he is also convinced ill be pregnant in the next 6 months... i dont see it... 

Told me to go home and forget about trying, have sex and it will happen. I think hes been thinking Dons has been sticking his penis in my ear!! We arent stupid we know the practicalities of it!!

Came home and got right into my onsie and now lying on the couch feeling sorry for myself xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Blue sorry u were not impressed with your doc and your appointment didn't go better xxx

We have been put on the list for IVF. I can't decide if im pleased or not. We need to try naturally for a few months and then try 2 more rounds of clomid while we wait. It would be terrible to get IVF and miscarry but it depends on the reason for my recent miscarriage. I need to find those results out to understand this better. 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

I say that thats a good step forward MrsB! Your going to be holding your baby so so soon! Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Bluestars - grrrrrr! I'm so frustrated for you. I don't care what he says 18 months is not normal. I know it's not usual for our group but surely he should be able to offer some help or at least get a better plan for you. I'm so frustrated for you. Could you change him for a better model? 

MrsB - I think that's fantastic news!! They can filter the eggs to see which looks best and so eliminate any weak ones. I have two friends who are about to pop or already have popped after Ivf. Fingers crossed clomid will work its magic for you before you get chance to start Ivf but at least you have a plan b. so glad your doctor is being proactive!


----------



## hilslo

bridget021182 said:


> Thanks ladies. This is my first full month temping. They have been all over the place. I will make a signature when I get home and include my chart from FF on it. I am really hoping that this is my month. Temping is a little confusing for me because my temps have been all over the place. I am now on folic acid and b6 and thinking about starting royal jelly as soon as possible and also read something about taking baby asprin too.

Do you always take your temp at the same time? Mine varies hugely if I take it anywhere outside of about a 20 min window. 

Do you take b vits for a short luteal phase?


----------



## bridget021182

my ovulation chart should be in my signature now. take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## hilslo

I'm baffled! Sorry! I see what you mean about your temps fluctuating a lot. My only ideas are ensuring you take your temp at the same time each morning (what time do you normally take it?)
Have you had a cold or any type of illness that could have influenced it (or made you sleep with your mouth open?)


----------



## bridget021182

hilslo said:


> I'm baffled! Sorry! I see what you mean about your temps fluctuating a lot. My only ideas are ensuring you take your temp at the same time each morning (what time do you normally take it?)
> Have you had a cold or any type of illness that could have influenced it (or made you sleep with your mouth open?)

No the only one I understand is todays I overslept and didnt hear my alarm. I usually temp at 630am. no cold or anything either


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b that great need because they will monitor u do closely and with luck it will happen before!

Blue that is so frustrating can you seek a second opinion? Or maybe go private?


----------



## bluestars

Its too expensive here to go private. And there no other doctors surgeries where I live xxx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hey everyone! Just checking in, any news? Af arrived yesterday so I'm gonna start 7.5mg of Femara tomorrow. I've only taken 5mg so I'm wondering how ill respond and if anything will be different this cycle! Anyways, hope everyone is doing well!! Hopefully we'll get some February BFP's soon!!! My birthday's at the end of the month so that would be nice! :)


----------



## bridget021182

well FF says Im 3dpo but I am thinking a at least 5-6 dpo. started getting nauseated last night and all day today. bbs feel a little different too. had some spotting yesterday too but stopped last night.


----------



## Nina83

It is quiet here... 

Blue, I do hope you're going to switch doctors. 18 months, in what world? That's ridicules. No one should wait that long.

Jay, I do hope February will be our month! Last year it worked for us, and I am praying I get another little miracle this month.
When is your birthday?

Bridget, sounds exciting! I think you were worried before about your chart? It looks great now! Nice rise!

AFM, DH has a SA next week, and we plan on taking the day off together. I really need a vacation! 
I was feeling OK about this cycle, I had major AF cramps last week, which is early, I usually get them around 10dpo. No nausea or cramps around O, which was a nice little change, and still no nausea, so who knows when AF is coming, especially since my LP is so f**cked up lately. It could come tomorrow, or Saturday. Take your time mother nature.
My acupuncturist said I have a slight difference in my pulse. Yesterday I started to get a very heavy feeling, and very uncomfortable, down there. Towards the evening I decided it was just because I hadn't gone to the bathroom in a while. It hurt so much during the night. This morning I had a trip to the bathroom, and now it's a different kind of pain. Still heavy, and a bit of a burning sensation. I just feel uncomfortable.
I did a HPT last night, and don't know what to think, because I always seem to get somewhat positive tests. I used a CB, whenever I get a negative, or evap, it's very clear it's an evap, this time, who the hell knows. I'm just going to wait it out.


----------



## bluestars

Hey nina. 

Not changes doctors. There no where for me to change to. There one her and thats it. I got an appointment through to see the gyn so will go to that and hope that they will help me. OH also is having a SA soon. Kinda just totally fed up now :( its not going to happen for us. No poi t getting the hopes up. 

Your sign sound promising! I will keep my fingers crossed. Upload the hpt and we will have a look For you. When is AF due? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I remember now, there was something I didn't understand. Is that your family doctor, or a gyno? An OBGYN will give you much better answers, there is no way he'll turn you away after a year of trying!
When is your appointment?

I'm not feeling very optimistic. It's just a waiting game, I have no idea when AF will show. Today CP is high and soft, who knows anymore.
I'm thinking about getting a different brand of HPT today and trying again, if it's negative at 14dpo- I guess I'm out, right? :(


----------



## bluestars

Its our GP. Hopefully the gyno will do something. Its the 27th of Feb. 

Well I would ssy do.. sometimes it cantake up to 12dpo for an egg to implant. So it just really depends of you have implanted. Was there a line on the test when you took it this time? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I always wondered about that- my first pregnancy I must have implanted quite early, because on 9dpo I already had quite a clear line. Second time I got a BFP on 10dpo, although my HCG at 12dpo was only 7.
I always wondered that if I "am" an early implanter- does that mean _every_ pregnancy it will implant early- or does it change to, whatever baby feels like?

Hilslo, love your new ticker ;)


----------



## bluestars

I think its a random thing nina. I dont imagine that if you implanted early last time that it will be the same next time. Im sure it depends on the egg too really xxx


----------



## hilslo

Thanks Nina. I've never had one before as I was scared I'd jinx it. Since they both failed I thought what the heck. It's going to feel bad enough if I lose another that removing my ticker will be the least of my worries!

As for implantation I think it depends on the egg though I can't talk from experience, given my short LP if it doesn't implant before day 10 I'm screwed! 

Nina - sounds like you've got some good symptoms. Just remember new year, new luck. It's my mantra at the moment and really helps me get through each day.
Good luck with your DHs SA. I'm never sure whether I want them to find something or not with these kind of tests. If they find something then hopefully they can work towards fixing it but then again, you don't really want anything to be wrong so it's a bit of a catch22. What are you hoping for? Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question. Maybe it's just me that has a weird sense of comfort! 
MrsB - how are you doing hon? Hoping the clomid is working its magic!
Bridget- glad to see your chart seems to have sorted itself out. I agree I think you may have ovulated a couple of days before. Are you going to test early or do you have saintly patience and are going to wait for af to be late?


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, it's normal to feel that way about a ticker, I totally get you. Second pregnancy I didn't put a ticker, I told myself that only in the second tri I'd use one. If even. 
Not sure I will use one next time.

How are you feeling? Are you 8 or 9 weeks? My eyes are bad!

DH did a SA last year, and it came back OK, but with a 7% morphology. Everyone said it's fine, and that 5% is the low end, but 10-12% is supposed to be the norm, so of course we were worried. 
I know that SA is supposed to be repeated after 3 months- because it does/can change, but we never had to repeat it.
We were relieved when there was a "problem", even if it wasn't a real problem, because then it meant that we could do something about it. 
I doubt we have a real problem, and our only actual problem is stress and lack of patience. Oh, that and a heartache :(


----------



## bluestars

I get the ticker too hislo. So glad you have settled into it a little! Do you know when your first scan is? 

Nina have you tested again today? When is OH SA ? Im not sure if I want it to be a good result or not. I just want you to get your rainbow!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello everyone! 

Nina your temp is looking interesting! 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Have you tested again? Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Nina temps going up!!! Hope this it means good things!!!

I'm only 8 weeks. Still stupidly early. I swear time is standing still! All I do these days is work and sleep. Currently doing 12-14 manic hours a day. Horrible and would love to tell them where to stick there job! The only time I've left before 8.30 is when I've had a hospital appt. 2 scans so far and another booked for next Thursday. I dread them. So different to my first pregnancy when I patiently (well maybe not that patiently!) waited to get to 12 weeks and was nervous but mainly excited. Now they don't seem so much fun! A real matter of life and death!


----------



## hilslo

Ooh just noticed horrible grammatical error. Their not there!


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, you're going to be 39 weeks and still be saying "still stupidly early"!
You're past one milestone already, and know the baby is right where it should be, everything is going to be fine :hugs:

MrsB, interesting is not what I'm going for LOL! Seriously, my temps don't say anything, I just looked at my past charts and they're all wonky in a different way. Which just proves why I shouldn't be temping!

I am on cd28, so either Saturday I'll be officially late. I hate these long LP phases. They suck so bad.
BFN this morning, but FX I maybe ovulated later than I thought. I do know that the flu or sickness delays ovulation, maybe that happened and I still have a chance?
No sign of AF, just some dull side pains every now and then. 
I just feel so sad.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina I hope your af stays well away!

I've been to my hospital appointment and my second loss was also triploidy and it was a boy. 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry ((hugs))

Did they give you advice on what to do next? If you do go through with IVF they'll be able to find the best embryo which would give you guys the healthiest baby, you deserve to hold your little one! <3

Is this why most MC occur, or is there a difference between chromosome abnormalities and triploidy?


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies. So here is an update. I went to the OB for a weight check and told the nurse what was goin on and the doc wanted to talk to me. After running through my symptoms he wanted to do a blood draw. Now Im waiting to hear those results.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina I'm sorry your feeling bad. Not out yet!!

Hilslo tell me about it the first trimester and the panic of it drags!


----------



## bluestars

Mrs B im sorry for your son. Is there anything you csn take to help prevent it ? 

Nine ! Big hugs too you.

Bridget -did doc say what he was testing for ? Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh MrsB - I'm so sorry. That must be a horrible blow but Nina is right - with IVF I think they can screen for things and since they'll know what to look for hopefully it should work well!
Bridget - hope the blood tests give you some answers.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks everyone. 

We are told the same as last time that it is just bad luck and no reason why the next baby wont be healthy. IVF can't prevent triploidy but it can give us a good chance by selecting the best looking egg and sperm but it could still have triploidy. Only thing we can do is keep trying. Can't believe I've had a little girl and little boy. Wish I could of kept them both xxx


----------



## bridget021182

Well the blood test results came in today. Neg on the qualitative hcg, 17 on the progesterone, and withing range on the thyroid. He isnt counting me out yet since it is pretty early. He said that when I get even the slightest positive on the a urine test to call him and start the progesterone script. He will then do another blood test. If I dont get a pos within 7 days he will repeat the hcg and progesterone test.


----------



## bluestars

Mrs B im so sorry. I wish you had kept them too! ! &#55357;&#56478;


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks blue. 

Good luck Bridget.

nina whats your chart doing today?

Im cd12 so going to start opks soon. 
X


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b so how long do u have to wait to start the ivf process?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I've been told i will get a letter in the post once I am at the top of the waiting list and list is a few months long. So sounds quick to me! X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina im sorry af got u hun xxx

bridget your temps are looking good xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I'm sure time will fly, hopefully you won't need to wait, or to have the IVF FX.

Bridget, your temps are looking good! Sounds like you're being taken are of!

Blue, how are you? 

Lady and Hilslo- how are you guys?

AF came late, Saturday I was so confused. I would have been just as surprised if I had gotten a BFP, even though I didn't feel like it, or that AF was coming. 
It's pretty light.
I'm supposed to ovulate on the 13, which would have been my second due date, and it's super close to Valentine's day. All very bittersweet, but I'm hoping for a little November Love bug. If so, everything will be so similar to the first time, dates, weeks, etc... I'm so tired of everything.
DH and I spontaneously scheduled a long weekend next week as well, so that will be fun and relaxing.


----------



## bluestars

Hey Nina. 

Im ok. Feeling crap and down atm but cant help that I will be fine. 

Did you take a test this month? Sorry AF showed hope it doesnt treat u too badly. 

I cant remember if you said if you have any appointments coming up? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

What CD are you? I'm sorry you're feeling down, I wish I could help :hugs:

AF is OK, just a little more cramping than usual. I can't wait until it's over to start working on a baby again. _Sigh_. As if that helps :(
I don't have any upcoming appointments. I think I'm starting to accept the fact that we might start doing treatments. 
I think I'm just having a hard time letting go of what we had.


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Aww Nina, I'm so sorry! :( from what you said I really think low dose Synthroid would really help you. It may be your thyroid, so I would really push to get on meds at this point. I've been on it for about 2 months how so I'm hoping it's fixing whatever going on in there lol!! I'm on cd 9 and have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to check my follicle growth since I've been taking an increased dose of Femara this month. Then my dh and I are going to Clearwater, FL on Wednesday for the weekend just to get away and relax...my bdays on the 28th so it's def an exciting month!! It's crazy cause even with all this excitement, I still am in a funk about all this ttc drama. :( anyways, good luck to everyone this month!!!! :)


----------



## bridget021182

Still waiting on BFP today is 11dpo


----------



## bluestars

Im cd 14 Nina. 

I am beginning to think the same. Nothings working for us either. Nina what have you tried ? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b that does sound fast but fast is great!

Nina it's funny how thing work out because I'm due a week before my first due date. I'm doing well thank you. 11 weeks today and I listen to the heartbeat every day on the doppler but still not counting my chickens until my 12 week scan and we all know to well that thinks can go wrong even after that!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL as if you are 11 weeks! Thats brilliant. When is your next scan? X

blue im cd15 so we can cycle buddies 

Bridget FX for that bfp x


----------



## ladyluck84

it has been a horrid 7 weeks getting here since I found out. Scan is on Monday


----------



## bluestars

Happy to cycle up MrsB. FF presumes that I o today. I do t feel it so might be later. When do you usually O 

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Without clomid I don't have a clue if or when I will O. Im doing opks tho so hoping for a positive soon. 
Hope u are dtd  xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, was your first pregnancy also with clomid?


----------



## bluestars

Yeah we have been dtd. 

I'm not sure how to read these cheap opk's. Is this a positive? Do I O today or tomorrow!?

do you know when you will go back onto Clomid? 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140204_161957.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nina83

Blue, is the line closer to the handle the control line? If so (and I think it is, geez, I pee on so many sticks but can't remember now!) that is most definitly a positive! :dust:

I'd start temping to see when your temps go up, you should ovulate about 12-48 hours after a positive. But it's the BD before that's important. I'm ridiculesly excited right now :wacko:


----------



## bluestars

I dont have any ovulation pain at all! Im also sure I got a pos yesterday too..

Weve been bding every second day since cd 8. and ED for the last two days and we will again today and tomorrow and maybe skip a day and try again. I do keep meaning to test but forget when I wake up lol.

Are you trying anything this cycle to try nina ? Mrs?

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Looks like a positive opk to me but they are hard to read. Keep temping til u get a rise. 

Yes my first baby was from clomid too. I have never conceived naturally. Im allowed two more goes of clomid and thats my lot as it can cause cancer. Thats the main reason FS is talking IVF coz im running out of options. X


----------



## Nina83

Do you usually get ovulation pain? I wouldn't depend on that alone, I get very painful O pains most of the time, but I have had cycle with none at all, and I did ovulate. 

MrsB, I didn't know that about clomid, but I know some woman take it for ages! Shows you what they tell you. Looking back, I wish I knew how crappy BCP were, no one told me anything except "you'll gain weight". lol. Right.

We're going to BD as usual. temp only around O. We're taking Thursday off and going away for the weekend I'm supposed to ovulate, then I took Sunday off as well, alone time, DH will go back to work. Try to relax, that's what I'm trying. And praying hard of course FX <3


----------



## bridget021182

here is todays test 12 dpo do you see the 2nd line?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test228696


----------



## ladyluck84

Looks positive to me! I would get 2 in a row (sometimes 3) and would do it on those days to cover all bases


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Well, I went for my day 10 scan and I had a 17mm follicle on my right side!! That's pretty big considering it's only day 10! I usually don't ovulate till between day 16-19 so I guess I'll be Oing sooner this month! That increased dose of Femara really kicked things up a notch lol!!! This is nice, cause last month I O'd ridiculously late and it threw everything off!


----------



## Nina83

bridget021182 said:


> here is todays test 12 dpo do you see the 2nd line?
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test228696

Sorry Hun, I don't see it yet, but your chart looks GREAT!


----------



## Nina83

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Well, I went for my day 10 scan and I had a 17mm follicle on my right side!! That's pretty big considering it's only day 10! I usually don't ovulate till between day 16-19 so I guess I'll be Oing sooner this month! That increased dose of Femara really kicked things up a notch lol!!! This is nice, cause last month I O'd ridiculously late and it threw everything off!

How big are follicles supposed to be right before O?
I just looked at my ruler, 17mm is huge! I always thought those guys were tiny!
I can't remember is you said you're using OPKs?


----------



## Nina83

Life sucks so bad sometimes. I feel like I am in such a rotten place right now, I am crying every night in bed, poor DH doesn't know what to do.
And I don't even know why, I mean, it must be something more, right?
AF is so stupid sometimes, what a waste of a few days this time. It was practically non-existent. 
I use a mooncup, so I know exactly how much blood there is, Sunday I used just a pantyliner. Monday the cup was half full (about 9ml) the whole day, no clots. Yesterday, a pantyliner could have done the job, today, just "heavier" spotting. Geez.
And I had really bad cramps Monday and yesterday so I was sure this would be a heavier cycle. I just want to enter my "fertile" stage already.


----------



## bluestars

Is your period usually heavy Nina? Is it still going? 

Im the same with being in such a crappy place. I don't think I have ovulated this month. I got a negative on my opk today. I don't have any EWCM today where as yesterday and the couple of days before. My temp is still pretty low but not really low for a dip in temperatures. I'm so lost and so fed up of failure every month!! I just feel that i will be going to this appointment next month and they will test me for PCOS again !! and still not "know for sure" and then leave me to it. Why wont someone help me!!! :(. Nearly everyone i started speaking to on here are nearly giving birth or are pregnant its soo frustrating!! :'( 

Sorry for ranting. xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, don't worry about the EWCM, you usually get more of it the days before you ovulate. And your temps could rise tomorrow- depends on when you ovulate. If you got a positive tomorrow- today might be the day you ovulate- and then tomorrow you'll see a rise. If you feel it's too stressful- don't temp ((hugs))
We're still here with you <3 And you're not a failure. It's just taking us time, we are going to have such amazing kids, I can't wait to share that with you guys.

My periods are usually medium with some clotting. I'm still getting bad ovulation like cramps even though I'm just spotting. Weird :(


----------



## bluestars

Have you thought of taking a hpt test ? 

Ill temp tomorrow and if theres not been a rise then I wont temp again this month. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

No, my body is just acting wonky. 
Don't stress about it too much Blue, I'm sure you are ovulating <3


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry my previous message was for blue!


----------



## bluestars

Aww haha sorry lady. Thanks for getting back to me. 


Nine. I hope so I wish I could be one of these people who are so positive all the time. And I do keep trying but I never see the benefits in it and always feel let down by myself. Im usually the one to tell people to be more positive and not listen to my own advice. Xxx


----------



## bridget021182

hi ladies here is todays test 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test229130


----------



## Nina83

So, I am terribly pissed off right now. Again, I'm just talking aloud here. (talking out loud? I just DON'T GET IT!!!!!!!! Other stuff, not related to TTC, well, maybe, but is a different way. Ugh.

Blue, it's so easy to give advice to others- and usually when I do, I really 100% believe it! It's crazy- why can't I believe it for myself?! 
I'm usually a negative person, more like a grumpy old man, like in Up ;) I keep looking back and laughing at myself at how positive I was and it got me nowhere- actually, it got me 4 steps back, so what good does it do? 
"Think positive and positive things will happen to you" Bleh, been there done that- failure. It's not that I don't try to think positive, I just don't believe in that sentence. Things will happen to me, good or bad, whatever I think. Of course it will help my mental health if I'm more positive, but it won't actually get me anywhere.
Sorry for rambling.

DH is doing the SA right now. I told him I'd reward him this evening for going through with it. I told him to man up about it and I've done worse and more embarrassing things. Every visit to my doctor is in some way quite embarrassing. 
Seriously, like we've never had sex in 5 days before, and AF is around so it's not like he actually had to "keep it in". I guess when you CAN'T have it it's worse. The poor puppy ;)
I am praying everything is OK. That would totally crush him.
Cramps again, my legs hurt so much, thank god it's Thursday. Tomorrow DH has something, so I've got the house to ME! I plan on sewing and completing at least 5 more blocks of my quilt. Pictures will come!

https://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/tommy-lee-jones-grumpy-old-man.jpg

Hehe, just had to add this! See that woman smiling in the back and laughing, just looking at her gets me more grumpy! ;)))) LOL, that is so me!


----------



## bridget021182

good morning ladies just wanted to share my frer 
https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/edit1_zps40fffea9.jpg
https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/edit1invert_zpsef961d1c.jpg


----------



## bluestars

Haha your funny nina!! Hope hubbies sperm analysis goes well! 

I ovulated last night or so it thought. And hubbie could get up to do the job because he was exhausted! Soo upset. Just feel like we have missed out chance! Soo angry!!! 

:( xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Don't worry about it hun, if you managed to DTD the days before you're good as well, get some action tonight and you're good to go ;)
Did you temp this morning?


----------



## bluestars

No nina was to distraught I missed BDing last night I thought there's no point. I'm pretty adamant that I did o last night though because I could feel it rip through my ovary haha! 

Bridget I think I see a line. GL xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Bridget I know when I saw mine I knew it was positive but couldn't get a good photo. Is that how u feel?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Bridget how many dpo are u? I can see a faint line but whenever I was pregnant it was always super strong. Do a digital 

Blue sorry u are feeling blue and think u missed o. Sperm from days before can still meet the egg! 

Nina I hope hubbies SA comes back good. 

I do exactly the same and give out advice that I can't take myself. I got my 'top of the IVF list' letter yesterday. How quick! Got appointment in March. 
Im still dtd and waiting for temp rise.....hopefully! 

X


----------



## bluestars

Fingers crossed you get your bfp before ivf. 

Xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b that's super news!! that is so fast. So do they they start the process straight away or send you for tests first?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't know yet. I've had most tests done already under my fs. I'm getting a scan of my ovaries done on 25th feb - had one if those before too. I guess I will just find out the process at the first appointment. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## hilslo

Fantastic news MrsB. I can't believe how quick that was! My friend had her Ivf baby on Thursday. Fingers crossed this time next year so will you!!

Blue - statistically speaking have sex in the days leading up to p are better than the actual day of o itself as it takes them a little while to swim so no counting yourself out young lady!

Bridget - have you tested again today? Hope they're getting darker!


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, I heard it takes them about 30 minutes to swim up there, it seems awfully long for just a short route, especially when they're supposed to swim real fast- I guess that just goes to show you how tiny they really are! Science=wow.

MrsB, March is just around the corner- that's great news! How are your temps- gone up?

Blue, temps gone up or have you stopped temping?

AFM, bad cramps :( BUT watery CM, so we're going to start DTD every other day now until Wednesday, then-fun fun fun.
I told DH that next week we were supposed to bring our baby home and we just held onto each other for a while and cried. I do have a good feeling about this cycle though. I'm going to do everything I can (like I don't every cycle :( )


----------



## bluestars

Hisla - yeah I suppose spermies take a while and stay alove for a while. Just wish id gotten that last spurt of numbers in! 
No point kn dwelling on it now right enough. We shall just wait and see.

Nina- it has risen. I didnt take it at the right time today and also got up for a pee twice so its kinda messed up. Im sorry about next week being the week you little angel would have been home. But im glad your on the positive route this cycle. I too am also going to hope for this month! 

How are the rest of you ladies doing ? Xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina im also sorry your due date is soon. It is very tough. 

My temp hasn't risen yet. 
Blue im glad u got a rise, Fx

x


----------



## bridget021182

I am out of tests and havent gotten anymore since my blood test came back positive.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

So your pregnant bridget????

I got a temp rise today! Lets hope my temp stays up and its not a fluke lol x


----------



## hilslo

bridget021182 said:


> I am out of tests and havent gotten anymore since my blood test came back positive.

I think I missed your blood test result - huge congratulations!!! I have everything crossed that this is your rainbow!


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I've got everything crossed- I'm sure this isn't a fluke!!! FX a million times and then again ;)

Blue, That's great you've got a rise! 

Jay, how are you?

Hilslo, Lady, I am hoping we can all join you soon!

Bridget, congrats, I hope you have a very boring, uneventful and quick 9 months! 

AFM, Oh my lord, I am in love with our little furball. Other than the fact that he bites and acts like a rabid beast in the morning which is why we don't let him into our room at night, he's just the sweetest thing ever. Sharing a picture of the little guy. He's got a stuffed carrot we got in Ikea, he drags it everywhere. Of course we made him hug it for the picture ;)
I am turning into a crazy cat lady LOL!
CM is so watery it's ridiculous. I was practically dripping last night and this morning. I haven't had real CM pre O since my MC! Nausea kicked in as well. CD8. 
I've made an appointment with a new acupuncturist. My previous one suggested him, but since I had already scheduled with a different one, I just went with her. But it's been more than half a year with her and I do feel somewhat disappointed with it. 
The new guy sound nice, and I think I'd prefer a guy. I see him Thursday morning, the day I should O. I am excited about starting something "new". I just feel like if she was good it should have happened. Previously, I saw my acupuncturist 1 month and the next I got pregnant. Coincidence or not, who knows but I just feel like I should try.


----------



## bluestars

Bridget congratulations! ! I missed your post too! Thats wonderful news.

Nina- I love the cat story. But I dont see you photo. And that great about acupuncture! I found out that there IS a lady on the islan who does all this stuff! Im going to book up with her I think. Did hubbies SA come back ? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hehehe, I forgot :)

That is awesome you found an acupuncturist! You will love it and definitely benefit from it! I am so happy for you!

The answers didn't come back yet, but we'll probably get them next week.

Another awesome thing that happened this morning was that one of my favorite online clothing sites has uploaded the new spring collection, eek! Can't wait fro some new dresses!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140206_221805.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bluestars

Aww your kitty cat is soo cute!!! 

Haha get online and shopping !!! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aww your kitty cat is soo cute!!! 

Haha get online and shopping !!! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww your cat is very cute! I love it cuddling its carrot lol. It's lovely to have a pet to take care of. 
I hope your new acupuncturist is good and gives you the results you want . 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Thanks guys, he's a keeper, crazy, but a keeper!
It is nice to have something to love and look after (other than DH LOL!)

I showed DH the dresses I wanted and he gave his OK, now I just have to wait for them to be available! Sometimes it surprises me what he likes, but I like getting the final OK from him that HE likes it. I do dress for myself, but it's always nice to know that he's happy with how I look as well.
Here's one of the dresses, it's by Dear Creatures. I love their style so much!

https://www.dearcreatures.com/collections/Spring%2020014/seamless%20spring%2014/Quinn%20Dress.jpg

Now, TTC wise- big temp dip, so I guess everything is going as usual, and O should be either Wednesday of Thursday. I'm getting excited!
I am hoping we overflood this thread with +HPT!!!


----------



## bluestars

Thats beautiful nine. I love the colour will be soo lovely in the summer !! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Look at you! That's quite a rise! :dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nice dress Nina. 
I hope u are dtd with ovulation pending. 

X


----------



## Nina83

I cannot wait for warmer weather! 
But it will also be somewhat sad, although this year has gone by so fast, it was so painful and sad, warm summery weather will remind me of last year, when everything looked like it was going to be perfect.

We have started DTD, I never know if we should skip every other day or not. So we don't. I don't even know if it really matters.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't think it really matters. My dh has a low ish sperm count but both times we got pregnant was from loads of sex. So we don't bother missing a day. Good luck hun. This year will be far happier  xxx


----------



## bluestars

I agree with mrsB it will be a lovely summer !! And I'm the same with Dtd we did it every other day until I though I was o'ing then bd every night if we can. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

My chart doesn't show my BDing .. Don't know why but here it is on the original ... Lol if your interested... Haha:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Blue what day do u expect af? X


----------



## bluestars

19th feb I think.. I'm like 5dpo I think ... Lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

I disabled the option of others seeing when we BD, but during the week of it's pretty much every day. I think I got a "wow, your DH has a lot of stamina" comment and it ticked me off. So?
I'm a bit worried about NOT doing it every day prior to a +opk because I usually ovulate within 24 hours. This month I plan on DTD until cd16 because of my "longer" LP, maybe I am ovulating later, despite everything? Who knows.

When do you two plan on testing? Or just waiting for AF not to show?


----------



## ladyluck84

Gorgeous dress Nina!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I'm guessing my af is due on 20th. Im going to wait til 23rd to test x


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b are u charting this month?


----------



## Nina83

How are you lady? How many weeks are you now?

My acupuncturist cancelled yesterday, so nothing before this ovulation. I doubt the new guy on Thursday, the day I should O will do any good. 
I woke up to dripping CM (sorry, tmi!) so we got in some BD this morning. I am so tired these past evenings I really don't want to BD, just sleep. And I am finally sleeping well! My temps rose a bit, but I started taking OPK and all very negative, so it's probably just a random rise. Plus it's still early. I always like waiting for O, it's afterwards that just drags on forever!


----------



## bluestars

Mrs B we arent far apart at all!! what date do you think you O'd? 

Nina your are right it does drag in!! Haha! Wishing it would go faster !!! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue and MrsB, you guys are most definitely cycle buddies!

I started getting AF like cramps, and some stabbing pain on my left side. I hope my left side knows how to ovulate properly!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

FF thinks I ovulated on 7th feb but I think I might of been the 8th...if at all lol. 

Nina whoop whoop for ovulation soon! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

I really hope you left O does you a good'un this month Nina!!! Fingers crossed this is your month!

I have had some loser back cramping sort of this but I'm not sure it's related to anything... Or if I get this every month or not. 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

So I'm in complete shock. 
I don't know if I'm happy or not we BD this morning, but tomorrow morning I know what we'll be doing.
I think the most stressful thing about TTC is wondering if I'm timing correctly, if we DTD the days before and of, and I'm not getting knocked up, maybe something is off with the timing?
Ugh.

Whatever. My acupuncturist said early ovulation is good. The top two were from yesterday and the day before. Crazy how it turns positive just like that! I'm lucky my body sends me other signs otherwise I would be so lost.
 



Attached Files:







5344-1.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 92









5345-1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I love seeing that smiley face! What worked for me was to also keep dtd for a few days after ovulation as well rather than stopping after temp rise xxx


----------



## hilslo

Yeay Nina - glad you've been banking up the bding! I'm with you on the timing. I'm v jealous of the ladies who always o on cd14 so they know exactly when to attack dh!

Mine can vary by 10 days- never know when to start and when to go from every other day to every day. I think a big dollop of luck is needed too. Please, please , please let us all get that luck early this year.

To get pregnant and stay pregnant. Fingers crossed for us all. X


----------



## Nina83

Well, I did have a slight temp rise this morning, which means my coverline is super high, again, or maybe I already ovulated?
Maybe this is a good thing, maybe it's already behind me and there's nothing I can do but enjoy sex. Which in all honesty, I really just want to do without all the over thinking!


----------



## bluestars

Yeah nina!!! Love a positive opk!!! Get dancing haha ! I know what you mean about the over thinking! OH always hasn't got a clue what's going on he just loves getting lucky so much (usually)... To much pressure for his he drops off.... Haha. Learned to keep my mouth shut! 

Hislo I'm with you let us all have the luck of having a healthy baby and pregnancy!!! What cd are you ? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, luck is definitely factor! There is only so much you can think without going crazy!
The prune is such a funny looking week ;) Is next week a lime? Gosh, that's awfully quick! Are you feeling a bit more calm about things?

Blue, I tell DH, in the beginning he didn't want to know, but I let him know now- I tell him to start training his men and don't let any go to waste. He doesn't have a clue when AF is due though, I'd like it to stay that way to surprise him when she doesn't show ;)


----------



## bluestars

Yeah dons knows when AF is better than I do haha I think it's because he knows when to avoid. But to surprise him I just wouldn't tell him it came. Was hoping I was going to be ready for a test on valentines day and way going to wrap up a test and give it to him xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm sure he'll enjoy a late present :)
DH said I used to be very cranky before AF, but since the first MC that's changed, and I really don't feel any different before/during. Maybe a bit sobby the day before, but I'm harmless ;)


----------



## bluestars

I feel sorry for myself a little. But not grumpy really. Dons always runs about getting me things... Think it thinks I'm going to fall apart every month. I keep trying to remind him that I've been having a period since I was 11 and frankly they are much kind to me know than then xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know, valentines day testing would of been lovely but usually things happen when you least expect it xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay Nina a lovely smiley face! Yes I think ttc is all about luck. I never did anything different and sometimes it works and most of the times it doesn't. It makes you wonder what's really going in inside. I'm good thank you I'm now 12w4d. Sending in you all so many positive baby making vibes!


----------



## Nina83

Things do happen when least expected, and a BFP on Valentine's day is a cliche ;) Every November baby is a little love bug <3

12 weeks- wow! Time is flying!

Blue, I wouldn't worry, all I got DH was a cute card. He keeps asking what I want and I have no idea what I want. A nice bouquet of red roses would be enough.
Or maybe a nice coffee and cake date.

TTC, I don't know what's going on. I think O has passed. Another temp rise this morning, and cramps are so bad- they only get like this after so... 
I've never gotten a +opk so early. I'm hoping it doesn't mean anything is wrong. We DTD this morning as well, and I am happy we managed to yesterday morning as well, instead of last night.
So, I guess I'm 1dpo now. We'll continue DTD until Sunday, don't want to miss anything!


----------



## hilslo

Nina - it does look like you have o'd already though I think your wise to continue to bd just in case! Don't worry if you o early - it's just your body's way of keeping you on your toes lol!

Both my sister and I are November babies. My sister was born on the 14th and I was on the 4th but 11 days early - very much Valentines babies! Used to make me cringe but now I think it's quite sweet!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo thats funny about u both being conceived on Valentines lol. Congratulations on 12 weeks. Time is flying x

nina I think u have probably ovulated too. If your 1dpo then u are close to blue and I. Your short cycle to ovulation has allowed u to catch us up . 

My temp is down again so not sure what's going on! X


----------



## Nina83

But I wasn't ready!!!
OPK was negative today, and I checked, my coverline is going to be so high again. Maybe I should ask for progesterone blood tests on CD21? 
I have never ovulated this early. Great, now I'm worrying about that. Cramps are SO bad.

MrsB, I wouldn't worry much, how low has it gone? My cycle I got my first BFP my temps were up and down every day. 

Hopefully we'll all get our BFP this month within days of each other <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Here is my chart. Please can u tell me what u think? 

Nina yes u could ask for cd21 bloods. Are u under a FS at hospital or just regular doctor? x


----------



## Nina83

My chart- did not see a bfp coming. Your temps are still above the coverline, I really would not worry about it ((hugs))
Is there anyway you can get your progesterone checked?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-12-06&mode=a&ts=1392206505&u=

I can just ask my GP doctor for the test, I just might.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't know if i can get anything checked.

Has your doctor not referred u to the hospital yet, as u have been ttc for almost two years now x


----------



## bluestars

Im really crampy in the lower back and front a little :( xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Blue that could be a good sign  x


----------



## bluestars

I hope it's a good sign and not something wrong. It's calmed down a little bit for now. Still got a little head ache stuffy nose and nippy throat. I'm not winning this tww lol no sensitive boobies or anything 

Are you getting any signs ? 

Nina what about you? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs b your temp is still up there. Mine were always wiggly but as long as it stays up!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My temps still 36.4 today which is low for my usual post o temps.
I've got a sore throat, think im getting a cold. Nothing else though.

x


----------



## bluestars

Mrs b you're chat looks great before I meant to say. Is 36 still above the over line for you? Maybe I passed my sore throat onto you ;) lol. Mines also niggling still today. 

Nina how are you feeling today? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

We are cycle buddies and sore throat buddies lol. 
Yes it is above the coverline but my temp is usually a lot higher. My body is just rubbish x


----------



## bluestars

So is mine. How long have you been ttc for now ? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

We were ntnp since our wedding in July 2010 but really started trying in may 2011 :-( x
how about u? X


----------



## bluestars

We were ntnp for just 2 months when we fell pregnant the first time and its been 13 cycles this time (just short of 13months). Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My FF says ive charted now for 26 cycles lol thats a lot of waking up to temp! Can't wait for one day when I can give that up lol xxx


----------



## bluestars

I know that is a long time ! I cant wait for that day too xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I guess coz u got pregnant so quickly the first time u would of expected another bfp by now. I hope u get one very soon....this cycle!! 
Do u know what caused your miscarriage? Sorry if u already said, I just can't remember xxx


----------



## bluestars

I had a twin pregnancy where my wins where mono chronic mono amniotic twins which lead me to have a twin reversed arterial perfusion pregnancy. Which means that the twins shared a blood flow. Twin one was joined through the after birth feeding twin 2 his blood. This killed twin two. But twin 1 kept feeding the blood to him so he kept growing along with twin 1 and the bigger they grew the more strain it put on the live twin and he finally passed away too. 

Very rare pregnancy. Not genetic. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

That is so sad. I wish there could of been a way to of saved twin 1 after u had lost twin 2. That must of been scary and so heartbreaking. Do u have twins in your family? How far were u? X


----------



## bluestars

I have twins distantly but they where just chance twins. They where going operate on the babies to separate them. But they never made it far enough. I was 20weeks. I really thought one twin would live by then. He only had to go 4 weeks and he would have been separated. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It is so heartbreaking. I know that one day they will be able to operate on babies whilst in the uterus. My specialist told me that fetuses have the abilty to repair themselves, so say they have something wrong with their arm, it could be removed and the fetus would grow a new one whilst developing in the womb. I wish they could do this already. 
xxx


----------



## bluestars

They where going to operate on them while in the womb they where going to cut the vein that joined them. But the cuiting off of the arm is freaky lol I wouldnt chance it I dont think xxx


----------



## bluestars

No signs or anything. Im thinking an evap :( or I have line eye... xxxx
 



Attached Files:







20140215_112215.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20140215_112247.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I can some a very faint line and it looks to have a bit of colour. I hooe that is real and gets strong xxx


----------



## Nina83

I totally see something! No question about it! FX!!!


----------



## Nina83

Hey Guys, I hope everyone had a great Valentines Day and wonderful weekend!
We just came back from our weekend, so relaxing, and much needed.

After a LOT of thinking, I've decided I need to leave this place. While I'm trying, and after I get a BFP, I need to stay away from the internet and just relax. 
It's definitely hard to move on, but I really want to, I feel I need to, in order to get some sort of happiness back in my life (sorry if this sounds so dramatic)

I am praying for you all, that you will all hold your little loved ones so very soon and your hearts will be filled with so much endless love.
Hugs and kisses, I'll probably still check in every then more often than now.
Wishing and sending everyone so much love ((hugs))
Thank you for being here for me when I needed it the most <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina I totally understand. I need to do the same really but can't find the strength to stay away. Life without checking this website every so often would be good lol but im addicted. I'm not quite ready to give it up just yet but I hope it works for you and helps u to chill. 
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Blue how many dpo are u? X


----------



## bluestars

Im the same Mrs B I cant give it up and know I should. Im roughly 10dpo or 9dpo. How many dpo are you? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I might be 8dpo today but really confused. Im got hot cheeks tonight tho which I usually get in the tww. I will test on 21st if no af. 
When will u test again??

X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina if u are leaving right now then loads of hugs and love to u! Best of luck girl. Come back soon and let us know how u are getting on. We will miss u loads!!!! X


----------



## bluestars

I will test tomorrow morning ! 

Nina im going to miss you xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im excited!! Post another pic in the morning please . I hope this is your bfp....xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations Blue! 
I just seen on another thread that u tested again and bfp! So happy for you hun xxx


----------



## bluestars

Top 4 are yesterdays bottom 3 todays and very top one is OHs to show they wernt bad batch. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140216_102557.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20140216_102700.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hilslo

Woooo hooooo Blue!!!!! So thrilled for you! Valentines rainbow baby!

Nina - we'll miss you! I wish you huge amounts of luck and hope you pop in soon to say you got your bfp. We'll all be cheering you on, even if you won't see it.

MrsB - are you going to test early or are you waiting to see if af is late?

Bridget - how are you doing hon?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I'm not going to test early. I will test on friday when ff thinks af is due. I could have a long cycle though coz no clomid and after miscarriage. 

Congratulations blue....your tests look great hun xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations blue!!


----------



## bluestars

Thank you guys im so eager for you to test mrs B! Xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks hun but I won't be getting lucky. I will wait for af but I have irregular cyclea so it's hard to know if af is late or not x


----------



## bluestars

Do you know why tou have irregular AF? Xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

No hun. I've got one blocked tube so don't know if that can affect it? I'm slim so it might be that x


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Congrats BLUE!!!!!! How exciting!! :)


----------



## Nina83

Blue, a huge congratulations, I am so happy for you <3

I'm still lurking around here, trying to less, I really don't want to say goodbye to you guys!


----------



## bluestars

I don't want you to leave!!! Have you ever tried royal jelly nina? That's what I used this month. You should give it a go! Gives you a natural strong ovulation! !! (I am hoping you won't need it! Your chart looks good!!!) xxx


----------



## bluestars

MrsBroodyPant said:


> No hun. I've got one blocked tube so don't know if that can affect it? I'm slim so it might be that x

Aww mrs B didn't know you had a sticky tube!! Is your doctor going to help you with any medication? ? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina you were part of my life line for so long you really will be missed


----------



## Nina83

LOL, who am I kidding...
I am so weak LOL! Seriously, I'll be trying to keep a low profile. 

Blue, I ovulate, or so it seems fine, no help needed there. It also looks as if this cycle will be triphasic. DH's SA came back, it's not horrible, but I'm not happy with it, even thought I've advised with Dr.Google, who has assured me it's OK, it's just lower than last years, so of course I'd think it was bad.

Mrs.B, can you share your chart?

I had bad cramping yesterday which is gone today, creamy CM yesterday and today. 7dpo. On one hand I want to test, on the other... if it is positive, the longer I know the more time I have to worry.

I just found out a girl I know on another forum lost her baby at 23 weeks. This is her 3rd MC, it's so unfair. The heart just stopped beating. My heart aches for her.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina your chart looks like my last bfp one! Good luck hun. My dh sa sounds similar coz I wasn't happy with it but the dics said it was ok lol.
It's awful to hear about someone having a miscarriage. So sad. Xxx

blue what do u do with royal jelly?
Docs are not going to do anything about my blocked tube coz the other tube works well and I got pregnant twice since finding out.

I've got af cramps now x


----------



## Nina83

What dpo are you?
Do you usually get af cramps before?

LOL, I'm sure you meant Docs, but sometimes they come off as dicks as well ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ha ha thats a funny mistake especially when talking about SA lol.

ff thinks im 11dpo. Yeah I usually get af cramps when bfn or bfp  

I will share my chart x


----------



## Nina83

Haha, didn't look at it that way! 
I like it when we're able to find the funny stuff in TTC :)

So, if you get cramps before both BFN and BFP, it could go either way, right?
Jay, c'mon, join us, hopefully we can close this thread and graduate into a new one next month!
FXFXFX....


----------



## bluestars

Haha im sure at that point your doctors where "dics" haha! I had bad cramps after O and I usually dont but I never took any notice of it.

With Royal jelly I started with the tonic of cd 1 until they ran out at cd 10 and then I used the capsules that where 500mg of royal jelly per 1 I took 3 a day until O then started to reduce them so I was down to one. Until the start of AF again and then I was going to do it again. I ovulated on my own too. I just did it to help them be healthier and I felt a much stronger O this month. 

Nina im routing for you al to get it this month and we can all move together. Im not going anywhere without you guys! Xxx

Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-02-18-10-22-09.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Here's my chart!!

Do u think i did ovulate when FF says i did?

x


----------



## Nina83

I would think so, maybe that higher temp on the 9th was just a fluke? You do have an empty circle there- why?
You have a definite shift, so I'm pretty sure you did O ((hugs))

Blue, I'm taking Vitex, it's also supposed to help ovulate better. Is royal jelly like primrose evening oil?


----------



## bluestars

I dont think its like anything else Nina its got something in it that you can only find in royal jelly. I tried vitex one month too. 

Mrs B I agree with nina! I think it is right! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

The empty circle on 9th is coz I took my temp at slightly the wrong time which prob made it higher but even when I change it lower, ff doesn't change anything.

would be good to all move together and close this thread. It is hard when u are the last ones left :-( 
Xxx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi everyone!
Nina I'm glad your coming around more often now! :) I'm 9dpo today and bfn on a clear blue easy test. :( these negatives never get easier to see! I just don't understand what's going so wrong inside? I ovulate, my periods are regular, my dh's count is normal, what's GOING on!!!!???? Anyways, my Femara was upped this month but i really don't notice it doing anything different for me really. Oh well! Lol.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Jay if u are only 9dpo then there is still hope! I always wait to test coz I hate seeing a bfn and I tell myself that if I am pregnant then it is worth waiting for 

X


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Your def right! I wish I had more willpower to wait but I always have to test lol!! Hopefully I'll get a BFP this month, I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It's very hard but your time will come. Special things are worth waiting for xxx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi Ladies! Just a quick update....AF arrived on Saturday and yesterday which was day 3 I took all 8 Femara pills at once, like my dr. Instructed! Hopefully that switches things up bit! Fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## bluestars

Good luck mrs ! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi Ladies! Just a quick update....AF arrived on Saturday and yesterday which was day 3 I took all 8 Femara pills at once, like my dr. Instructed! Hopefully that switches things up bit! Fingers crossed!! :)

Hey Jays, sorry AF got you ((hugs))
Hopefully this next cycle will be it!
It's just me and you now <3


----------



## Nina83

How are you Blue?


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Nina83 said:


> Jaysbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Just a quick update....AF arrived on Saturday and yesterday which was day 3 I took all 8 Femara pills at once, like my dr. Instructed! Hopefully that switches things up bit! Fingers crossed!! :)
> 
> Hey Jays, sorry AF got you ((hugs))
> Hopefully this next cycle will be it!
> It's just me and you now <3Click to expand...

Hi Nina!!! Thank you! Is it really just us left? Did everyone get bfps in here? 
How's your cycle going, which day are you on? Today is day 4 for me and I have a day 9 ultrasound on Sunday morning to see what all this Femara on one day did lol! 
I hope this is your cycle too!! :)


----------



## bluestars

Bag of nerves and scared out my tree. 

How are you nina ? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Yup, and then there were two.
When do you usually ovulate? Is the US for the follicles? I'm sure you'll get good results!

I'm on cd24, 14dpo, so this will be an interesting cycle. Only if I make it to cd30 I'll test! Stupid super long LP.


----------



## Nina83

Aw Blue, everything will be perfect love ((hugs))


----------



## bluestars

Did mrs B get her positive ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks nina I think the only way I'll stop worrying Is when I have my healthy baby in my arm! 

Are you symptom spotting ? Xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,

Yes I got a suprise natural bfp. I'm just a little behind u blue. I need to take a break from b&b and try to chill. But I will be stalking! 
Good luck with your pregnancy Blue.
Nina and Jay good luck! Im hoping u get your well deserved bfps asap. 
Thanks for all your support. You have all been amazing. I'm obviously worried as this baby will likely be triploidy too but im very pleased to be given another chance. 
Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluestars

OH my goodness! Huge congratulations to you mrs B!!! 
I have my fingers crossed for you!!!! Please drop by now and then and let us know how you are !! Xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks. I will come back with updates  xxx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Nina83 said:


> Yup, and then there were two.
> When do you usually ovulate? Is the US for the follicles? I'm sure you'll get good results!
> 
> I'm on cd24, 14dpo, so this will be an interesting cycle. Only if I make it to cd30 I'll test! Stupid super long LP.

I usually ovulate anywhere from day 15-19 and my luteal phase is usually 12 or 13 days. Yep the US is to check how many follicles and my lining which is always good, but I only usually get just 1 follicle even on all these meds. Anyways, good luck to you! Hopefully were not here for much longer lol! :( 

Mrs.B and Blue good luck and a Healthy and happy 9 months! :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations mrs b!!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi all, hope everyone is doing great! 
I had my scan yesterday and after taking all that Femara in one day I still only had one dominant follicle in my right side again. It was only like 12mm so smaller than usual too. So I'm going for another scan on Thursday morning to check how it's growing and then I decided to do Insemination this month hopefully over the weekend. Today's day 10 so I'll probably ovulate on around day 16/17. We'll see tho on Thursday, hopefully it'll be sooner!!


----------



## bluestars

Good luck honey! I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Thanks Blue!! :) how are you doing?


----------



## bluestars

Ok. Still so nervous that somethings going to go wrong xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck Jay x


----------



## bluestars

How are you doing Mrs B? Where are you now ? Xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im full of flu and feel terrible at the moment. I just need to wait it out pregnancy wise to see if this baby is healthly or not. 
X


----------



## bluestars

Aww sorry your all full of the flu! How far are you now? Will you get an early scan? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im 5+4. No early scan unless I bleed. What about you? X


----------



## bluestars

I will get a 9 week scan. I'm 6+1. You had any morning sickness ? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

No, but coz I've got flu it is hard to tell how I feel. I've never had symptoms with any pregnancy yet. I'd love ms. 
Have u? X


----------



## bluestars

Maybe you do then because I feel sort of flu like in the morning. The morning I turned 6 weeks I had it. And today. I had a little while travelling on buses but now thats even worse. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Do you have tender breasts? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Only a tiny bit tender. But in my first pregnancy I did actually have very sore breasts and it wasn't a healthy baby so I can't really go by symptoms. 
X


----------



## bluestars

I dont think anyone really can. Mine wernt and sometimes still arent that sore. I suppose the only way we will know is our scan. Cant believe you wont get an earlier one though xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know coz if I got an early scan then I can tell if it has triploidy or not. Well not 100% but a good idea. I might ask for an early scan but tbh I'd also love nothing more than to be like a normal person lol x


----------



## bluestars

Im the same. I didnt want a scan at 5 weeks I was too scared. I think I will be the same at 9 weeks. 12 weeks and whenever else I get a scan! Xxx


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi ladies!! Just checking in to see how your all doing? Hope all is well!! Xo


----------

